# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/16/13 YES! YES! YES!



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Night of Champions ushered in Daniel Bryan as the new WWE Champion, but what does COO Triple H think about Randy Orton being dethroned? Plus, a WWE Hall of Famer is coming to Raw. Here are five reasons not to miss the pay-per-view fallout tonight at 8/7 CT on USA Network.
> *_














> _*WWE COO Triple H has already said Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion simply isn’t good for business. To send a strong message, The Game orchestrated one painful attack after another against the No. 1 contender in recent weeks. Now that the bearded underdog has dethroned Randy Orton, is Bryan in for even more oppressive treatment from the COO? Or, could Triple H possibly have a change in heart about Bryan as champ?*_














> _*First it was Cody Rhodes’ brother, Goldust, who tried and failed to save Cody’s career. Now Cody’s father, WWE Hall of Famer Dusty Rhodes, has accepted a “business proposition” from Stephanie McMahon and will appear live on Raw. Will he get the chance to help revive his son’s career?*_














> _*As promised, CM Punk finally got a measure of retribution against his former best friend, Paul Heyman, at Night of Champions. But the satisfaction was cut short when Ryback came calling. Was the massive Superstar just doing what he’s normally done as of late — strike down seemingly random targets? Or does the mad scientist now have a monster at his beck and call?*_














> _*Former WWE and ECW Champion Rob Van Dam appeared poised to add World Heavyweight Champion to his illustrious resume at Night of Champions, but the cunning reigning titleholder, Alberto Del Rio, had other plans. After their brutal bout that resulted in Del Rio getting himself disqualified, RVD struck with a painful Van Daminator and strutted about the ring with the World Heavyweight Title. Is it only a matter of time until he claims the coveted prize for his own?*_














> _*Under the bright lights of the pay-per-view stage, The Shield once again showed the world that they are one of the most dominant forces in all of WWE. United States Champion Dean Ambrose took care of business against Dolph Ziggler, while WWE Tag Team Champions Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns shut down a challenge from The Prime Time Players. Can anyone tame these Hounds of Justice?
> 
> Don’t miss the fallout from Night of Champions tonight on Raw, starting at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

It's going to be a great Raw as usual.I am waiting eagerly to find out what happens to the Corporation/Daniel Bryan storyline


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Was scrolling...saw RVD holding the title and immediately started to backtrack. :lol


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Bryan, the 2 time WWE Champ. Punk stuck in mid card hell with Heyman. Dusty Rhodes returns. This is gonna be an interesting day.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I think this is the first RAW since Payback where I've not really been overly excited to watch, I'll catch the first hour and see what goes on.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if he gets stripped tomorrow night I don't consider him a two timer.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Should be interesting.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> if he gets stripped tomorrow night I don't consider him a two timer.


The record books do. If the match outcome is reversed however...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Considering NOC was used to build to Raw tonight, this had better be good. There's lots of unpredictability surrounding the title which is great. I'm very much looking forward to what they do with that and I doubt Bryan still has the title by the end of the show. There's tension between Orton/HHH which could be interesting if they run with it. Stephanie and Dusty are confirmed and Steph in full blown bitch mode is always entertaining. So yeah, lots to look forward to on this show. 

DAT CORPORATION STORYLINE RUNNING WILD

:vince2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dusty Rhodes :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HHH's nose looks ridiculously big in that pic. And The Shield looking badass. Excited to see Dusty too. Hope he cuts a great promo.


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

I am really psyched up for Raw particularly the two Corporation storylines with the WWE Championship scenario with the subplot of the Rhodes also capturing my interest.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

wish JR on commentary boot tomorrow...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

They are doing the exact same booking as rock vs corporation.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not complaining that DB won. Thought that it was a good match. Hoping Raw goes somewhere with Punk though. Gees.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Curious to see the afternath of the Orton/Bryan match. Not so excited for the possible Punk/Axel match from tonight..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Didn't HHH just screwed Orton out of the title and helped Bryan win the title? Bryan clearly turned heel but no one noticed that. THAT SWERVE.

:russo


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Posted this in another thread but I feel so strongly about this angle, it cannot fail.



> Scott Armstrong will be fired, leading to Road Dogg standing up for his brother when he fights Randy Orton to try and get him reinstated. Road Dogg loses and is mocked by Stephanie McMahon on his way out of the arena.
> 
> Few weeks later, Road Dogg and Goldust return to win the tag team titles from The Shield, thanks to assistance from CODY RHODES and SCOTT ARMSTRONG. Triple H shouts at the timekeeper to ring the bell. TRIPLE H HAS SCREWED DA SHIELD. Then Shawn Michaels appears and superkicks all the members of The Shield.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Stephanie looking like she'll bite your dick off in that pic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dusty forced to don the yellow polka dots tonight? I can see it happening.

DAT RIB.

:vince2


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> if he gets stripped tomorrow night I don't consider him a two timer.



Well Triple H was handed a belt in 2002..as was Orton in 2007. They counted. They call Orton a 10x champion. .lol. Right now. .Bryan is 2x WWE champion.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> Well Triple H was handed a belt in 2002..as was Orton in 2007. They counted. They call Orton a 10x champion. .lol. Right now. .Bryan is 2x WWE champion.


Being handed the belt and striking a win from the books is completely different. Bryan's case would be the latter, and it would void his win, just like it would his championship reign.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I didn't watch the PPV last night but I'm curious to see how Raw goes tonight. I hope it's good.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If he strips Bryan, the reign never happened. He will just reverse the decision and probably force Bryan to hand Orton the belt himself. HHH will get all the heat for it and Orton is just Orton. Hooray. Not really interested in this Raw at all. Hard to be excited about it when the ppv was so damn shitty.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I want to see Dusty bring some NXT folk with him.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Just wanna see me some more Prime Time Players they are golden right now the crowd is loving them


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I wonder if Triple H will replace Orton with somebody else, and try to dethrone Bryan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If they do strip SB of the title that is two false title reigns. yes the first was real but he had the title for less than 10 minutes.

So next time DB wins the WWE title, the pop wont be as great. They really should have waited and just had a screw job ending by the 2nd ref who would start a two count on DB then see the other ref start to get up, he could have gone over to him to check on him, then have Orton hit the RKO and DB gets pinned.

DB getting the title next (if he is stripped) wont be as big of a deal because we saw it twice before. Its really too bad DB winning the WWF and getting a legit reign wont be as big as it could have been.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Warrior said:


> I wonder if Triple H will replace Orton with somebody else, and try to dethrone Bryan.


He could always put the title him himself. And the end game could be HHH vs DB for the title at surivor series.

HHH could say if you want something done right you gotta do it yourself.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

After failing to stay awake during NOC, let's hope RAW proves to be a little more interesting.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

As if "The Knee That Beat John Cena" needed a fast count anyway. Ho hum ho hum.

WWE is missing the boat. The money is in Daniel Bryan as champ and Triple H putting up monsters against him until Triple H finally decides to try to take him down himself at Mania. You don't want to condition your fans to expect some kind of screwjob/loophole after every mainevent title match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The fuckery that was last night has kind of turned me off from the storyline. Hopefully they fix it and Orton regains the title, similar to the Jericho match from 2000.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> The fuckery that was last night has kind of turned me off from the storyline. Hopefully they fix it and Orton regains the title, similar to the Jericho match from 2000.


Yeah. I really wasn't expecting them to pull what they did so I'm feeling a bit apprehensive myself but if they do strip him of the title then all will be well again. I have to give them credit though, this whole situation is highly unpredictable. I don't know what's going to happen. Well, I can guess but I certainly wouldn't be putting money on it.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

WWE need people like Vince Gilligan to write shows for them and we would never get shit endings like last night, god this company always drop the ball not looking forward to this tonight.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

DB as the face champion the corporation sounds good. Hope they run with it for a while.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Waiting to see the BIG GUY give that bully CM Punk what he deserves :mark:


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

This was quit unpredictable lets see how it all goes! Last night PPV was so boring though I left to bed in the middle.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> The fuckery that was last night has kind of turned me off from the storyline. Hopefully they fix it and Orton regains the title, similar to the Jericho match from 2000.





Starbuck said:


> Yeah. I really wasn't expecting them to pull what they did so I'm feeling a bit apprehensive myself but if they do strip him of the title then all will be well again. I have to give them credit though, this whole situation is highly unpredictable. I don't know what's going to happen. Well, I can guess but I certainly wouldn't be putting money on it.


Agreed. I'm hoping they do something to give the heat back to Orton and the Corp. They should force Bryan to defend it tonight because of the fast count, make it no DQ, then make the Shield and Big Show beat Bryan down before the match begins leading to Orton licking the bones, so to speak. This way Bryan can get his rematch clause at Battleground, get screwed once more there, by Big Show officially turning heel, beat Big Show at HIAC while Orton faces RVD?, and then Bryan has his last chance at Survivor Series, where he finally beats Orton. After that, Orton can get his rematch clause at TLC, before moving on to feud with Cena/Sheamus/etc. leading to Mania.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Tonight will be what NoC should've been, I think anyway.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm guessing RVD and Del Rio will have an Extreme Rules match at Battleground.

Daniel Bryan will drop the title tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Agreed. I'm hoping they do something to give the heat back to Orton and the Corp. They should force Bryan to defend it tonight because of the fast count, make it no DQ, then make the Shield and Big Show beat Bryan down before the match begins leading to Orton licking the bones, so to speak. This way Bryan can get his rematch clause at Battleground, get screwed once more there, by Big Show officially turning heel, beat Big Show at HIAC while Orton faces RVD?, and then Bryan has his last chance at Survivor Series, where he finally beats Orton. After that, Orton can get his rematch clause at TLC, before moving on to feud with Cena/Sheamus/etc. leading to Mania.


I like the idea but shouldnt they do the same thing but strip DB of the title ? I dont know if we want DB to have two title reigns be less than 24 hours.
Esp when he wins it again it would be his 3rd title reign.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

How long will Mark Henry be out? I was actually looking forward to Big Show & Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins for the Tag Team Titles. Personally I think all members of The Shield should drop their belts at Battleground and then reclaim them in a 6 Man Hell in a Cell Tag Team Match.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> I like the idea but shouldnt they do the same thing but strip DB of the title ? I dont know if we want DB to have two title reigns be less than 24 hours.
> Esp when he wins it again it would be his 3rd title reign.


I understand your point, but I think if they straight up strip him of the title, the fan interest will definitely take a huge hit and probably lower the buys at the next payperview, and I'll tell you why. If fans watching see that Triple H has the power to just strip Bryan of the title whenever he wants, what will be the point of paying money to see Bryan challenge again at Battleground just to see him get, potentially, stripped of the title once again if he wins it? This is why it's better to show that Triple H has to book Bryan against crazy odds to try and take the title off him, because it tells the audience that he doesn't have the power to just strip him of it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THANOS said:


> I understand your point, but I think if they straight up strip him of the title, the fan interest will definitely take a huge hit and probably lower the buys at the next payperview, and I'll tell you why. If fans watching see that Triple H has the power to just strip Bryan of the title whenever he wants, what will be the point of paying money to see Bryan challenge again at Battleground just to see him get, potentially, stripped of the title once again if he wins it? This is why it's better to show that Triple H has to book Bryan against crazy odds to try and take the title off him, because it tells the audience that he doesn't have the power to just strip him of it.


THIS.

Don't just have Bryan have the title stripped. They may have pulled the trigger on him too early, but just stripping him and handing the title back to Orton would be a huge mistake and sink this storyline down even further. Have HHH book something like a 4-on-1 handicap match with Orton and The Shield vs Bryan for the belt, with them obviously winning and therefore Orton taking the belt. Doesn't have to be exactly that of course, but just something where Bryan loses the title in a match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Now all we need is CM Punk as WHC on Smackdown. And then 2 of ROH's best leading both shows.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I understand your point, but I think if they straight up strip him of the title, the fan interest will definitely take a huge hit and probably lower the buys at the next payperview, and I'll tell you why. If fans watching see that Triple H has the power to just strip Bryan of the title whenever he wants, what will be the point of paying money to see Bryan challenge again at Battleground just to see him get, potentially, stripped of the title once again if he wins it? This is why it's better to show that Triple H has to book Bryan against crazy odds to try and take the title off him, because it tells the audience that he doesn't have the power to just strip him of it.



That is a very good point. Its too bad the shoddy booking from last put put the WWE in a tough spot. Tehy could do it your way, it would just not be as impactful when DB does finally win it for real and gets a legit title reign. But i guess at this point number of title reigns are meaninless now and its not like it was back in the day.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Now all we need is CM Punk as WHC on Smackdown. And then 2 of ROH's best leading both shows.


Then at WM we should get a DB vs Punk match to unify the titles.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Now all we need is CM Punk as WHC on Smackdown. And then 2 of ROH's best leading both shows.


I'd be all for Punk as World Champ while Bryan's WWE Champ. Would actually bring the World Title back up to that top level. 

However, I don't want to see Punk/Del Rio again, so pleeeeeeeease first have Del Rio lose the belt, and then Punk wins it. Punk/RVD would be cool for Survivor Series for the title.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

gonna be too busy playing gta to watch this turd


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Sandrone said:


> I'd be all for Punk as World Champ while Bryan's WWE Champ. Would actually bring the World Title back up to that top level.
> 
> However, I don't want to see Punk/Del Rio again, so pleeeeeeeease first have Del Rio lose the belt, and then Punk wins it. Punk/RVD would be cool for Survivor Series for the title.



Punk vs RVD could be great esp if you turn Punk heel again and have him rag on RVD for being a pot head.

You could probably do that even if Punk stays face but IMO punk is a way better heel.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The problem with THANOS idea, and it's a solid point btw, is that it makes Orton look shitty and actually makes him look like a pawn and that shouldn't happen. As much as people are claiming it to be true, Orton is playing his role in all this just like everybody else. What they need to do is really play on the fast count to establish that it wasn't a legitimate win therefore HHH isn't just stripping him of the title because he can, he's doing it because it wasn't a fair decision in his eyes and that's not best for business etc. They could also have Armstrong say that he did it because he didn't agree with the Corporation's actions lately and was therefore a biased call. The Corporation can then beat the shit out of Armstrong to get them heat, Orton gets back the title and still looks strong, Bryan looks even more sympathetic because he loses the title again and even the refs are feeling his plight and everybody comes out looking good. 

As an aside, they could then introduce Road Dogg to add another dimension with the whole Armstrong thing which could lead to HHH beating up his own DX guy and that opens the door for who? Why HBK of course. Let's face it, he's eventually going to show his face in this thing and HHH beating up his actual close friends and 'brothers' will truly seal the deal as far as him being a heel is concerned. Then Vince can bring back Armstrong to count the 3 for Bryan just like Linda brought back Hebner to count the 3 for Rocky 8*D.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully we'll get a good show tonight, it will be interesting to see what happens with Bryan and the Corporation, also be interesting to see what happens with Punk/Heyman/Ryback.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a feeling they just switched the title so early to swap it back and forth for the feud. If Bryan doesn't lose it tonight ill be a little bit shocked or at the very least Triple H will negate the win thus once again screwing Daniel Bryan (due to fast count) I also have an inkling that maybe referee Scott Armstrong did it cause he didnt like Orton/Triple H regime idk? He'll probably get "fired" too tonight.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see Big Show cry when HHH takes the WWE title away from Bryan.










*"But he won it Hunter!"*


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Orton to win the title back tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> The problem with THANOS idea, and it's a solid point btw, is that it makes Orton look shitty and actually makes him look like a pawn and that shouldn't happen. As much as people are claiming it to be true, Orton is playing his role in all this just like everybody else. What they need to do is really play on the fast count to establish that it wasn't a legitimate win therefore HHH isn't just stripping him of the title because he can, he's doing it because it wasn't a fair decision in his eyes and that's not best for business etc. They could also have Armstrong say that he did it because he didn't agree with the Corporation's actions lately and was therefore a biased call. The Corporation can then beat the shit out of Armstrong to get them heat, Orton gets back the title and still looks strong, Bryan looks even more sympathetic because he loses the title again and even the refs are feeling his plight and everybody comes out looking good.
> 
> As an aside, they could then introduce Road Dogg to add another dimension with the whole Armstrong thing which could lead to HHH beating up his own DX guy and that opens the door for who? Why HBK of course. Let's face it, he's eventually going to show his face in this thing and HHH beating up his actual close friends and 'brothers' will truly seal the deal as far as him being a heel is concerned. Then Vince can bring back Armstrong to count the 3 for Bryan just like Linda brought back Hebner to count the 3 for Rocky 8*D.



The other thing if HBK does get involved is that HBK and Daniel Bryan also have a connection since HBK (school) helped train Daniel Bryan


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Farnham the Drunk said:


> Can't wait to see Big Show cry when HHH takes the WWE title away from Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:trips


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ lolz


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Raw after the PPVs have nearly all been better than the actual PPV, so I've got high hopes for this one.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

well seeing as how he's getting his plates put on the title, I'm guessing they have him put in a title match tonight, he wins it, and they just keep piling on the title matches every week and he wins them on Raw and smackdown in some form or fashion.....then gets screwed out of it and has to chase it again...


----------



## Born_Heel (Aug 12, 2013)

RAW best be good tonight and give us answers to a lot of questions. I fully expect Bryan to stripped of the title after that ridiculously quick 3 count. Anything less than another outburst from Punk and I'll be disappointed,I'll be wanting to know where he goes with ryback now cause ill say it again,having him on mid card is a huge waste of talent. It'll be good to see dusty there. Will Big Show be part of the title stripping? It better deliver tonight.


----------



## SuperSkippy (Aug 9, 2012)

Scott Armstrong, the ref from last night's title match is tweeting strangely: https://twitter.com/WWEArmstrong

Might be a tease for later?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

"I would get paid more in the indpendents than I would in TNA"
lol dang


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Scott Armstrong's twitter is great, even his description says

*WWE REF! I can only count to 3 so what other job could I have?*

:lol You can't even do that right buddy.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Hopefully this RAW makes up for that shitty Night of Champions PPV. I'm going to be watching the Steelers vs Bengals game tonight but I'll make sure to catch tonight's show.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:HHH2:rybackrton2
Can't wait.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I seriously cannot wait for tonights Raw. In my eyes, this Raw has so much potential. Maybe it's because I was at Night Of Champions last night. But Ryback being the new Heyman guy = :mark: Daniel Bryan being champion = :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw can GTF for one night. GTA gets released in 13mins time


















I have to wait until i get my copy tomorrow


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hopefully they pull the reverse of last night with this show. If NOC = Raw then Raw = NOC, right? PPV quality show coming up folks......we hope....


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

People keep saying that the title would be stripped and given back to Orton, okay fine, but why wait till tonight? Why not do it last night? There's no plausible reason for that ending last night unless it's leads to or is a result of:
a)Strike 3 for Orton
b)A double turn for Orton/Dragon(which would be the dumbest thing they've done in YEARS)
c)A convoluted way for HHH to put the title on himself, since he had second thoughts on Orton being the face of the company, with Armstrong being in on the screwjob.

Guess we'll find out tonight. I'm not giving up on this storyline as it does have potential, but Raw better deliver or this angle is in trouble.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking forward to The American Dream...if you will.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm just heading into this expecting double the amount of fuckery since there was none at NOC. I'll be disappointed if we don't get any fuckery when I watch in the morning. Maybe I'll wake up and Cena will be champion. I wouldn't even be surprised.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> People keep saying that the title would be stripped and given back to Orton, okay fine, but why wait till tonight? Why not do it last night? There's no plausible reason for that ending last night unless it's leads to or is a result of:
> a)Strike 3 for Orton
> b)A double turn for Orton/Dragon(which would be the dumbest thing they've done in YEARS)
> c)A convoluted way for HHH to put the title on himself, since he had second thoughts on Orton being the face of the company, with Armstrong being in on the screwjob.
> ...


Just to make us believe that Bryan finally won the belt, when in fact, Triple H will get the last laugh once again. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> Looking forward to The American Dream...if you will.


Likewise if you wheel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Fell asleep at the start of the Punk handicap match and so missed the ME. Will make up for it tonight.
Give us a good show.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Random question, but with rhodes recent storyline firing, when was the last time a main roster was legit fired?

Not like not renewing or releasing after not using them, but doing normal TV matches/stories and one day they piss someone off and get their pink slip


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WWE official twitter RT Scott Armstrong ‏twits all day...DAT new drama in the storyline...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Scott Armstrong to get his moment at WM when he beats Bryan and Orton for the title?

:HHH2


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Excited for tonight for many reasons


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple H vs. Bryan, Trips winning the title would be best for business.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Triple H vs. Bryan, Trips winning the title would be best for business.


"_Not that I wanted to win the title because I didn't, but it's what's best for business_"

Can't wait. :HHH2


----------



## Born_Heel (Aug 12, 2013)

Just thinking to myself there....what are the chances of HHH giving himself the title? Because didn't he call it his title a few weeks back when he got Orton the car which he also called his if I recall correctly?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Just watched last night's ME. Good match and tonight I'm sure the fast ref count will come up but PLEASE no reverse of decision. 

As I have read before from many posters, suspect the title will find its way back to Triple H. Hope not.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Born_Heel said:


> Just thinking to myself there....what are the chances of HHH giving himself the title? Because didn't he call it his title a few weeks back when he got Orton the car which he also called his if I recall correctly?


99.

.9


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DogSaget said:


> Random question, but with rhodes recent storyline firing, when was the last time a main roster was legit fired?
> 
> Not like not renewing or releasing after not using them, but doing normal TV matches/stories and one day they piss someone off and get their pink slip







He was still on the roster for another five or so months but that was the last time he was seen on TV.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I can see one of these scenarios...

1. Triple H comes out and orders Daniel Bryan to forfeit the title due to the ref not being competent. This way Bryan's reigns can count and he can still be billed as a two-time WWE champ and four-time world champ.
2. Triple H comes out and orders the match a no contest due to the ref not being competent.
3. Triple H doesn't take the title away, but orders Big Show to beat up Daniel Bryan or puts them in matches with Show winning, making him the number one contender. Eventually he pits Bryan against Show for the title at Survivor Series with Show winning, with Show officially turning heel again, possibly aided with interference by the Shield or Orton.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

http://instagram.com/p/eVxOwqAFOp/

YES PLATES


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why do I get this feeling Orton had his 3rd strike and instead of firing him, he drops the title clean because its whats best for business..


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> http://instagram.com/p/eVxOwqAFOp/
> 
> YES PLATES


Im ok with it, minus awful clashing colors


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lol


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

That title looks so gay. Lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He's not keeping that title. The GOAT will start the show and set the record straight.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> He's not keeping that title. The GOAT will start the show and set the record straight.


Hogan resigned with WWE or you mean Cena is back???


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

He will lose the title anyway.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Todd 3:16


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kinda surprised they put his plates on it..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Would be a lot more hyped for this if NOC wasn't so shit. Also HHH was a pure babyface last night for some reason and all I can think about is GTA arriving in around 12 hours


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

3 mins lads, pumped :mark:


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Are you ready ? :HHH2


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Hoping for a good show. AJ Green and RAW will be fighting for my attention.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I wonder whats going to be "Good For Business" tonight.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

In for the 3 hour long foreplay session that might end in blue balls.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

killacamt said:


> Hogan resigned with WWE or you mean Cena is back???


:trips


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fucking Turtle Lady ARHHGG


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

And we're off!!! :mark:

THE BIG GUY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready. :HHH2 rton2 :bryan


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

MA BODY IS READY.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome everyone to WWE Monday Night Raw!! :vince2


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Xapury said:


> lol


Why not YES YES YES and NO NO NO?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Watching the first 20 minutes and the last. Between then? GTA V!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Xapury said:


> lol


that looks terrible


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

IT. IS. TIME.
FOR M O N D A Y N I G H T R A W !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Paul Heyman defeated CM Punk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The sad music is almost as sad as Paul's face was last night.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

:mark:

JTG ON [email protected][email protected]%^&%U*&^%[email protected]


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The big guy :mark


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Paul Heyman defeated CM Punk


Handcuffed.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Daniel Bryan's first Raw as WWE Champion


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Really went all out with that promo...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Those sideplates are atrocious. No dragon no buys.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If the WWE Champion is the face of the WWE then what is Del Rio? They really make the WHC look like complete shit :lol


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Lets do this,time to build up a proper PPV next month after that shambles last night.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm fully prepared for Bryan to be stripped of the title.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H to make himself champion because he doesn't want the vanilla midget as the face of the company. calling it now


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

The WWE champ

:mark: 

:yes


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd looks good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT POP.

:bryan


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

THE CHAMP IS HERE :yes


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao Gotta love the Championship skip & twirl down the ramp


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NO!*

lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope not but I do think Bryan is going to get stale very soon, also change his fucking theme


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for Bryan to be stripped of the title I guess.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Here he is! The NEW WWE Champion.... Daniel Bryan... until Mr. King of Kings strips him of the belt and hands it back to Randy Orton because of the fast count last night. :bryan :yes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yes yes yes


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

DAT FUCKING POP!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks like Fandango will be here tonight..


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Chanting YES at my TV Screen!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

New sideplates?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

GOAT. :mark: :bryan :yes :mark:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

DA CHAMP IS HUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fandango feets up there lmao.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's pathetic how happy I am for this man.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong. If the decision gets reversed, Bryan will remain 1 time WWE champion?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Here we go time to strip the title from him


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Awwwwful side plates.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the both sides of the WWE title has "YES YES YES"


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*WORLD. WRESTLING. ENTERTAINMENT. Champion!

YES!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae is going to grace us with her apparance tonight! saw the fandango pyro thing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT DANIEL BRYAN CHANT.

But he isn't over, they said.

:bryan


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

What a lukewarm reaction.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Bearded Champ is Here


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dat! pop


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Beautiful ovation for the Champ


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I never liked Daniel Bryan until this weekend when I met him Michigan. Such a cool guy. I am now a Daniel Bryan guy and I regret ever doubting him, seriously. Fucking YES.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit dem cheers


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RichardHagen said:


> Chanting YES at my TV Screen!


I always do that. :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is the cure for dead crowds


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome champ for about another 5 minutes


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

What a pop!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

is his sideplate the whitehouse?


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

DANIEL CENA!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Gah, he's already started shouting YES!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank God!!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Uh oh..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

#FreeCoop

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

haha he even has YES on the belt


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Every party needs a party pooper....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WrestlinFan said:


> What a lukewarm reaction.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're being sarcastic right?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And here comes the screw job


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

About fucking time!

Strip the title of him, HUNTER!


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Hunter


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H!!!! :buried time!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Awwwwful side plates.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Like DB, they're absurd but loveable. 

Here comes the dark cloud of wrestling that is Triple H


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

and here it starts!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BOW DOWN PEOPLE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:trips

TIME TO BURY THE CHAMP!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

here comes a 20 minute HHH promo


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, who didn't see that coming?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Well that was fast. Lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

And he's going to get stripped of the title.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Party over for D Bry.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The king :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:trips :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Triple H going on a burying spree for coming last in that poll.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

HHH :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

A much more respectable Power Strut.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bryan so over if it was 1099 AD he'd fall off the earth.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

OH SHIT DA GAMEE


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

HHH looks like he means business :HHH2


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

Here comes the fuckry.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> is his sideplate the whitehouse?


unless the White House has "YES YES YES"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:HHH2

It's burying time, folks.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Fuck Triple H man, seriously. fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes The Game


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DB is so over, he could have stood in the ring for 3 hours and recieved a standing ovation for the whole time.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*This first segment will determine whether I'm playing GTA V or to continue watching...*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DB is about to feel like this any minute.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Hunter is pissed.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! The fast count acknowledged.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan should have asked for a 5 count


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

:yes :trips :yes


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fast count BOOO!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Starrcade 1997!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

King of Kings fits heel trips perfectly


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe Bryan defends the title tonight?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

We all didn't see this coming.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Like you guys didn't see this coming....*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DEM YES! SIDEPLATES. <3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Scott "I'm going to pretend I'm DB's stooge" Armstrong.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Gonna get the title stripped....cause its whats good for business. Rematch for tonight's main even and Randy Orton Wins.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I remember this being cool in 2000 when it happened with Jericho, but in 2013...how lame.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wyatt sheep mask spotted! :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Scott Armstrong getting the triple powerbomb future endeavor.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

they shouldve got Nick Patrick to do the fast count


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Scott Armstrong vs HHH, WM 30. :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

finalnight said:


> You're being sarcastic right?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No. I mean, what kind of babyface champ doesn't get booed by half the audience?


We obviously need to Cena to get down there and show Bryan how to cheer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

It's not like Orton kicked out just after the 3 count. He was out for good. Stupid storyline.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I knew it


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *Like you guys didn't see this coming....*


Right? :lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Armstrong :buried

:trips


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan/Armstrong tonight!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cant wait for king to no sell the fast count.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Mmmhmmmm. Triple H, go take back YOUR WWE Championship and have Randy Orton hold it for you until John Cena comes back. :HHH2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H is going to frame Daniel Bryan


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Do we have a Scott Armstrong smiley? One is needed.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't understand why they are making the commentators act so stupid. The fast count was so obvious. Sweet jesus.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Funny WWE.com didn't mention anything of a fast count all day last night and today...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ironically, Scott counted fast on account of his weak arms.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone remember Scott Armstrong's 5 star classic with CM Punk?


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

lol


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wyatt sheep mask spotted! :mark: :mark:


Saw that too!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh God this will take forever


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Was expecting Trips to bring up the fast count.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

HHH vs Armstrong


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hunter walking him through his fuckery on a *technical* level. :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

RKO got screwed so now Triple H is gonna screw back. :buried


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Orton was out for at least 33 at any cadence anyway.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No one gets up from "The Knee That Beat John Cena", so its pointless


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow they gave match ending to a ppv on free TV the night after...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

1st time seeing the actual count :lmao that was a fucking fast count


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That's fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Here comes the screwjob


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Monday Night Footage


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

roll it one more time!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

since Orton didnt kick up after the three and DB was still on him for 2 seconds more, this three count point is moot


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Hunter walking him through his fuckery on a *technical* level. :lol


:lmao this is too funny


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay, nobody is this retarded. Just get to the point.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wtf is this CSI


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Does Scott Armstrong look like a bitch?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When the fuck is the red flag thrown in WWE? Oh when works for a storyline.. right.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Who HHH trying to explain to? WE KNOW DAMN! GET ON with the show.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Hunter walking him through his fuckery on a *technical* level. :lol


I love it. :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Please don't strip him of the title!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wait I missed something roll the footage again.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

:berried :trips :berried


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Good fucking God, GET ON WITH IT!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Nick Patrick is laughing at this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH is everything.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

In light of the Divas match I vote this topic is named The Montreal Boobjob


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

Maybe Road Dogg was standing on the grassy knoll.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

ALL MOOT!! STFU! :lol


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

BORING


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Does HHH know what cadence means? Because I don't think he does.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Triple H is hilarious. But seriously. Fuck off. Lol. I want Bryan to be champion so bad.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Its not Scott's fault he got caught up Bryanmania!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HHH vs Armstrong now? Lol.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

He's fired.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh Mr. Armstrong, you're gonna here two words from Triple H and it's not suck it. :lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

"I don't know" :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Refs get Buried too


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Scott


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HHH, you can pull all the NBA and NFL-esque instant replays all you want, but they're still gonna rape the shit out of you (to the point of anal bleeding) in the ratings when their seasons start.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

pedigree both of them.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

He's getting fired


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

CADENCE


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Epic mic skills right there...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Orton would have been out for the 10 count after being hit by "the move that beat Cena" :yes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

in before "I was paid off by Daniel Bryan"


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

His ass is gonna get fired.

Bring back Earl Hebner.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

If we still had Earl Hebner this would have never happened.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DB is a fucking moron. Once again....leave the got damn ring, STOOPID.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well they've humiliated all the Rhodes. I guess it is time to go through the Armstrongs too.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Scott Armstrong sounds like George W.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this is stupid


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Funny WWE.com didn't mention anything of a fast count all day last night and today...


I heard they wanted to keep it low key until Raw tonight so people tune in.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Scott Armstrong's going postal.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good one Scott


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They are going with the REf screwed over Orton?
You have to be kidding me


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Double cross bitches.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

SCREWJOB PLEEZ.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> HHH is everything.


You're my everything.
<3


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh Swerve


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Triple H, Burier Of Worlds and Fastest Detective EVER.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Uh...


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

wtf is going on now?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Armstrong caught Dragon Fever and Triple H isn't happy about it. :trips


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao @ this.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

paid off by HHH it seems


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

dat conspiracy!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe he smoked a blunt with his brother the Road Dog last night.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol this is silly


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I swear, if Trips is behind this whole thing just to fuck with DB

:ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Corporate ref! That son of a bitch!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao So Armstrong set up Bryan?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

And they are jumping the shark


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Armstrong and HHH are in on this whole thing. HHH hired armstrong to do that so bryan would get screwed out the title


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

"I did it for Daniel Bryan" :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Armstrong is getting his ass fired.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Scott Armstrong is the new Nick Patrick.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The belt is vacated


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Scott Armstrong just turned heel.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Abeyance?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oh come on, they just changed the plates last night


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao
:lmao 
:lmao

:trips
:trips
:trips


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

how could you daniel


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

here comes the fuckery... I bet people feel great about spending $50 for that PPV when they're reversing the outcome of the main event the next night on TV.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

dis shit gay


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

The reverse screw-job screwjob.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This is my title :HHH2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

R-Truth was right


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

HHH putting the belt on himself awesome!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Daniel Bryan just got screwed. Holy shit. Scott is on corporate side all along.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol, thought hhh was going to hold it himself.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Does this count as a Triple H WWE title reign? Is Triple H a 14 time world champion? :lmao :buried :trips


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

HHH with dem big words.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I actually kinda like this. It's never been done before at least.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Vacated title? Fuck this shit.

Feels like Triple H vs Benoit vs Edge in a different way.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Triple H giveth and he taketh and he burrieth at times.*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Holy shit. I got worked hard.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No WWE Champion?

:cena3


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Framing at its finest.


----------



## braven24 (Feb 9, 2009)

Greasy Scott Armstrong


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't do it, Bryan.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

To be honest, I don't know how I feel about this.

Seems to me like it could've been handled better.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Hahahaha, awesome. I was hoping they'd find a clever way to stretch this out a bit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's got to this level? Corporate Refs? 

Ugh. It's the invasion angle all over again..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If HHH makes himself champion....

:lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Waiting for Randy to come out......


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I know they aren't doing anything groundbreaking this but I really like this. The announcers didn't go crazy after the match and WWE allowed the fans to put this all together. 

Also the fix is in. 

A very subtle plan for the bad guys.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Please just hit him with the title. That's the only thing that can save this segment right now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:trips is fucking awesome :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The crowd is gonna murder Triple H.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Seriously, fuck Triple H.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SHAWN mention

He's coming


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL THEY GOT US


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hand the title over brotha!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shawn's coming soon.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How's about them apples


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope this doesn't end up like another Survivor Series WWF title tournament, like 1998.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We need HBK to come out here and kick Triple H's teeth down his throat.

And there's the HBK mention.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Please hit him with the belt


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio is the highest title holder in WWE as of this moment.
The dream is real once again!


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

REGAL TAUGHT HIM!!!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

DONT DO IT BRYAN!!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

No champion mean there is no longer a face of the wwe


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm sitting back and enjoying the advancement of this storyline. I love it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just rewatched Who Framed Roger Rabbit this weekend....

So now, Who Framed Daniel Bryan??? In Roger's case, it was the obvious douchebag in black. In Bryan's case, I'd say it is the same answer.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Uh-Oh Trips said HBK name. HBK to appear in the future perhaps


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

SHAWN! :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Shawn teaching people not to conspire with referees? :lmao


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

UH OH DRAMAAA


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

:trips


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HIT HIM WITH THE BELT.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

If funny armstrong screwed two people. First one was a bad call.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here comes Orton


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Blandy BOrton to ruin the segment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They continue to give HBK so much shine when it comes to Bryan when it was Regal who mentored him.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Vacated title , Battleground


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ACSplyt said:


> Does this count as a Triple H WWE title reign? Is Triple H a 14 time world champion? :lmao :buried :trips


(pretty sure he already is)

Better question is, is Bryan a 2-time champion? Hope they just strip this reign from the books now, no need to have 2 less than 24 reigns like this.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

:truth CONSPIRACY


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First reign: Lasted a few minutes
Second reigns: Lasts for only 1 day

Jesus Christ, AmDrag getting these shitty Mankind length reigns is some sad shit.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*“Brad, I‘ve never seen you mess up like that. Mind you, I wasn‘t watching Smackdown in 2009, so what do I know?“*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, he called it a belt. Why do I notice these things


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck everyone hating on Trips. We're watching a master at work :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shawn in this story now :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Main event is a rematch calling it now.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Epic fuckery


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Orton's heat has been fucking killed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Triple has this.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

If Orton kicked out right after 3 this would make sense, other than that it doesn't.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Enjoying this segment


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

:trips


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking hit HHH with the title!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the women and kids still love Orton


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Vacated title? Fuck this shit.
> 
> Feels like Triple H vs Benoit vs Edge in a different way.


LOL I was just watching that episode a minute before RAW started


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Triple H giveth and he taketh and he burrieth at times.*


Word up.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

At this point I need my baby daddy Shane to come back and handle things the RIGHT way


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just because he said Shawn, now everyone thinks he's going to show up :lol


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

NO! NO! NO! Kick 'em Bry


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


> They continue to give HBK so much shine when it comes to Bryan when it was Regal who mentored him.


Rudy Boy Gonzalez trained Bryan because HBK was never at his school


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hit him with the belt Daniel!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"I will take it from you"

As in.. BEAT HIM FOR THE TITLE AND RECLAIM WHAT IS HIS-UHH :HHH2


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Triple's strippin' people like a BAWS. 

Doing what's best for buisness one show at a time.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

he should hit HHH with the title and run away


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Bryan doesn't want to hand the belt back over


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here goes an RKO


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bryan to go on a yes rampage with a new language, where he smacks everyone with the belt as away of saying yes. 

Oh wait nevermind.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

"I hear voices and they say I suck" lmao.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Spit in his face! Oh wait that's happened already :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*OUTTA NO WHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Once again, DB is an idiot.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H with the championship. Doesn't it look so perfect? The belt is home.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great opening, i actually feel bad for Bryan. So obvious HHH paid off Armstrong :lol So did he not believe in Orton last night and does Orton know that?


----------



## Ben_3:16 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice little HBK drop in there, guess he will be joining the angle now.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

DEM BITCHES ORGASMING FOR BORETON


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:yes

At Bryan being stripped of the title.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

BOOOO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yes!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HHH looks good holdin that belt. Put the strap on him.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

He looks fucking epic with the title :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

RK NO!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

let me guess, Orton vs. some jobber for the WWE title in the main event?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Where is Raw being held tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH wants to put that title over his shoulder so bad :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

That segment > the entire Night of Champions PPV


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

HHH NEW WWE CHAMPION!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The belt looks good on Trips.

:HHH2


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Bryan should've hit HHH with the belt and ran


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Randy just fucked his shoulder up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Can someone put a muzzle on the bitch screaming "Randy" at the top of her lungs? :ti


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't wait for the HHH side plates. Should've put it over his shoulder as he was walking up the ramp.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

that was a pretty tight spot to hit an rko in. Im impressed he was able to hit it with that little bit of room.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Someone tell that bitch acreaming Randys name to stfu.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

dat Orton heat!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

this situation sucks but

that was a sexy RKO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And then Triple H decides that the only thing that is "Best for Business" is for him to be the new WWE Champion and he awards himself the title!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Would :lmao if Orton did a cock sucking gesture


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome crowd.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm so pissed man!!! Daniel Bryan needs to be champion


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Makes a difference from being laid out at the end of the show


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Randy is getting the chant he deserve crowd is decent tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, it was a screwy finish as we all thought.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

Danielson has been booked horribly. What a impotent babyface.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a matter time before the fans cool down on Bryan, what with all the beat downs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> Where is Raw being held tonight?


Ohio


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Triple H to make himself the new champ


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor D.Bry


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Can we get a tournament for the vacant belt now?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That was an awesome RKO


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Surprised Trips didn't raise the title above his head there


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So shouldn't Orton be confronting Triple H now? And where the heck is Vince?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I bet HHH just happens to need to use the belt to hold up his pants for a uear


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

gta v :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Daniel Bryan can actually get heels over as heels, man amazing heat in that segment


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have to admit I was wrong. I never thought I'd enjoy HHH as a corporate heel, but he really pulls it off brilliantly.

Genuinely hating him right now.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No Cena, no champ. Makes perfect PG era logic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good crowd..good opener..can't complain!! Was kinda hoping for an HBK or Vince McMahon entrance lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Interesting to see where this goes. I really hope Orton's reign continues because it would be stupid to stop it this early, specially when the payoff is Bryan finally winning it clean.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Where do all these lil' HHH head come from?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Im sick of watching Daniel Bryan get beat down


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Fucking HHH...I hate him...yet I love him


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Does that title reign count then? Bryan a 2x WWE Champion!


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Legit heat for Orton rather than HHH there. Predictable start I suppose.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IM MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!

that intro was intense.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton vs a jobber for the WWE Title in the Main Event.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was an awesome segment.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Guwop said:


> Bryan should've hit HHH with the belt and ran


Hope the show ends like this..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't worry this good crowd will now die for the next 2 hours until the last half an hour


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

MIZ pop inc. They in Cleveland tonight!


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Great opening crowd is good I'm sure it's going to be a good show tonight.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Just some 15 miles away from me in Cleveland. Couldn't find any tickets all weekend think it's sold out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So is this going down it will be HHH as champ and DB will need to beat him for the title>


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dunmer said:


> Can't wait for the HHH side plates. Should've put it over his shoulder as he was walking up the ramp.


Shovel on one side, water bottle on the other.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not bad. Hope they follow through.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The WWE Title with the side plates being shovels, I'm down for that :HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan beatdowns can get old..but so far it's being played right...Bryan is the ultimate underdog..and if champion it isn't as special.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Makdafi said:


> Danielson has been booked horribly. What a impotent babyface.


H didn't hand the belt over, and the show isn't over. It could be worse he could be crying every week.


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

Another night of Bryan getting his ass kicked... We havent seen that in awhile


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Orton vs a jobber for the WWE Title in the Main Event.


*When in doubt, KOFI it out.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: Can't wait for DA GAME to be crowned NEW WWE CHAMPION. :HHH2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Stealing titles and faulty investigations? Triple H should join the NCAA. :side:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is stripped! Same old carapp all week until John Cena wins in monthsd, only for the fans to turn on him for some Big physical freak heel wannabe like Lesnar!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Let this be a lesson to all the kids out there. Cheaters never prosper *yes they do*. Bryan should be ashamed.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is this "injustice" enough to push Big Show over the edge?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Needlessly convoluted. What's the point? Didn't they notice the diminished pop for Bryan's win last night compared to Summer Slam? They're so damn stupid.


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Can we get a tournament for the vacant belt now?


I, for one, would love to see a KOTR for the belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Can't wait for the HHH side plates. Should've put it over his shoulder as he was walking up the ramp.


two shovels


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Orton vs a jobber for the WWE Title in the Main Event.


Well, its been a while since Ryder has had a match on Raw.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

good start to raw, now commence a match with khali, a match with santino, fandango in a dance off and a divas match


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Triple H is never going to go away is he? Oh lawd...


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Props to wwe, I didn't like the finish last night but now I'm marking in that I'm fuming!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Good crowd so far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> HHH NEW WWE CHAMPION!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I honestly didn't think HBK was going to get involved in this storyline. But the fact that Triple H mentioned his name is foreshadowing. He's going to get involved and be on Bryan's side, sometime in the near future, I guess.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nostalgia said:


> :yes
> 
> At Bryan being stripped of the title.


Your avatar makes your Bryan hating all the worse. That face is like haunted make-up doll.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Daniel Bryan to be a 16 time world champion by Royal Rumble 

total of 51 hours


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Trips should really be the champ :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

CM BORK said:


> DEM BITCHES ORGASMING FOR BORETON


Didn't you say last week that you were done watching? Nice to see that didn't last nearly long enough.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I will MARK OUT if Trips is the champ by the end of Raw. Don't see it happening though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still 2 time wwe champion. Headed for about 13 in the next year at this rate.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tbh Cleveland, I think you'll find it's Darren Young who sucks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> The WWE Title with the side plates being shovels, I'm down for that :HHH2


I'd laugh and mark if Trip's Title had two shovels on the sides! :lol :lol :clap


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

This is what the 8th time Danielson has been beat down without getting any heat back. What a horrible booking job for a main babyface.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

I reckon they're gonna do a game of musical chairs (like in 04) for the vacated title.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

For those who don't follow the WWE App, Ziggler just did a solid backstage interview promo.

Ziggler vs Ambrose again tonight on Raw!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

HHHbkDX said:


> :mark: Can't wait for DA GAME to be crowned NEW WWE CHAMPION. :HHH2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not even John Cena will be able to surpass him at this rate. :trips


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stephanie :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

TENSION.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stephanie with THAT fucking bass in her voice.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

New Champion...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

shut up Steph


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph in prime bitch mode.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stephanie is so fucking manly. Fuck off butch.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn stephs voice hurt


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Randy going face?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn Stephaine calm down


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

no mororse :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

And kissed me :/


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The James Brown in Stephanie just flew right out of her ass.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

holy fuck she sounded just like Jar Jar right then

Hooolllld etttttttttttt


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Mororse?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is Triple H's manly bodyguard there? 

Oh...that's his wife.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So shouldn't Orton be confronting Triple H now?


Just happened


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

jesus steph is a cunt and a half


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

They're already putting the Corporation up against each other? Holy hell this angle is being rushed.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Doesn't mention the kiss.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I just shit myself.. Fuck me Steph is scary :jose..

Oops, she said bastard :andy


Jobber Ambrose? No pleez.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SICKKKKKKK promo by stephanie


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well they finally brought up that storyline from 4 years ago


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh god Steph's voice is so painful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch's voice is deeper than Randy.
This bitch sounds like Jonathan Taylor Thomas going through puberty.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oh yeah, bring back the old Randy Orton, the Legacy Randy Orton


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Steph "roromorse".*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe Stephanie should be the CEO...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

"No morality no mororse" lol Steph.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Randy looking like a bitch next to Steph


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did they just say bastard?

PG IS OVER


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

And kissed you steph...


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

IT RETURNS ONCE MORE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What MORACE? MOREASE? MORE ASS?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Steph ain't taking no names


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Stephanie wants the D.......DT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stephanie bitching out Orton :lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Lmao. Stephanie shut Randy Orton up. That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Just tuned in, missed much?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Her voice has really changed.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Psycho Randy Orton to return?

Please just don't go full bald, Randy!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

OH MY GOD, WE GETTING 2009 ORTON BACK. I'MA MARK. SOMEONE HOLD ME.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Orton is punting someone tonight calling it


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

YOU TELL HIM, STEPH!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steph with dat screeching harpy voice.

Holy fuck, they actually acknowledged Randall's most recent feud with HHH. bama


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat fire from Steph!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah what happened to that Randy Orton?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

No mormorse!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips..the new face of the WWE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, her voice would wake the dead.


----------



## KC91 (Sep 3, 2013)

Return of the punt tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dean ambrose with a jobber intro WTF
does this mean ziggler is going over?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ambrose with the jobber entrance :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great POP for the Ziggy..hope he don't job


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Orton's going to rape Stephanie tonight.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well that was intense....


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

STEPH for WWE CHAMP
:HHH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This shit is getting interesting. I thought it would start to stagnant after Bryan winning again, but seeing some dissonance amongst the administration brings some new life.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

That was funny to be honest IMFAO


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler's getting the win here tonight boys! SHOW OFF!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah Ziggy.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

ZIggler pop holy fuck


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Why is RAW always full of PPV rematches


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really? Do we need a rematch of this?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Ambrose getting the jobber entrance against Ziggler? Is today opposite day?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice jobber entrance for Ambrose


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Why the fuck do we need rematches, we just watched this damn match.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Did someone say...new face of the WWE?:cena3:cena3:cena3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao Steph was pretty good there. Orton to punt someone tonight i guess.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Steph is so tense, she needs a good fuckin


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Randy is going to do something 'sick' later


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Here comes Zack Ziggler!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Steph you crazy


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

People continue claiming Ziggler isn't over


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

RichardHagen said:


> Lmao. Stephanie shut Randy Orton up. That was fucking awesome.


Stephanie is the DOMINANT female of the McMahon family after all.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh look, a rematch from last night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose has a shank in his pocket. Dat face.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I could be mistaken but I swear I saw this match last night on pay per view.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The kiddies love Ziggie


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

The creative team was so exhausted after writing a suspenseful NOC, they're just going to do NOC rematches all through RAW.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Dean's mannerisms are fantastic.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Raw is already better than NOC.


----------



## Since SS '88 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah Randy...they're looking for the guy who had no mororse..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Uh oh, WWE, Ziggler got a pop, time to bury him


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So Ambrose gets the jobber entrance to have a match with......a jobber?

No offense to Dolph, that's just his role right now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Great pop for Ziggler...who was it who says he's not over in non-smark cities? Don't think Cleveland counts in that category.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT HGH giving Stephanie DAT COARSE, RASPY VOICE.

That must be a turn-on in the bedroom, eh?

:HHH2


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Dusty 'bout to get punted back into polka dots tonight.*


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

I hope Orton gets the title, I will kill myself if he doesn't.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha steph 'merorse'


----------



## braven24 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Steph, try saying the word remorse again. Side note: markity mark mark mark for Randy Orton of 2009 coming back. Wouldn't mind a DDT on Steph again.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

At least Ziggler got a good pop there


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The WWE is one white supremacist terrorist group away from an uprising. I don't like this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ziggler jobs again. yawn.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"SICK BASTARD!" ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK ZOMG!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Someone's getting punted tonight!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy shit, Dirty Dean. Oh my goodness.....


Let me keep it cute.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Makdafi said:


> This is what the 8th time Danielson has been beat down without getting any heat back. What a horrible booking job for a main babyface.


Actually it's ideal booking for a babyface that's whole character is based around being and always doubted underdog. Makes the going over even more meaningful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> Trips..the new face of the WWE


You mean the NOSE of the WWE


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WrestlinFan said:


> Just a matter time before the fans cool down on Bryan, what with all the beat downs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Enough with this crap. Bryan has been hot with the crowd since Mania 28, even when he was the jobbing half of Team Hell No, the crowd will never cool down on him the rest of his career.


----------



## Ben_3:16 (Sep 3, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> So Randy is going to do something 'sick' later


Dusty Rhodes punt to the head, its gotta be


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Whos bag is getting shit into tonight then?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Daniel Bryan to be a 16 time world champion by Royal Rumble
> 
> total of 51 hours


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The belt need to be back on Orton.. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan at WM30 with Bryan winning clean is the move to make


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT ZIGGLER POP! :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler with that pop! 

"You know! We all know what time it is!"

It's Clobbering time? unk

I like him! I don't give a fuck what anybody says.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JBL did worse shit as the champion what? :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> Orton's going to rape Stephanie tonight.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

HHH and Stephanie during this storyline have devalued all of the babyfaces(outside of Undertaker/Cena/Punk), and now they are taking whatever heat Orton had away from him. What horrible booking.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So Steph wants Orton to go back to his shitty 2009 Viper character, no thanks. Orton needs to go back to how he acted when he was The Legend Killer, the cockiness, the personality and arrogance need to return to freshen up his character. 

Edit: That was a great pop for Ziggler.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ambrose vs. :ziggler3 as the first match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ JBL, he's hilarious with his viewpoints.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Such a creative match, this is as horrendous as Ziggler's new shirt.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the recognition that if the count wasn't fast Orton would of still lost. 

Not handing the title back to him is a nice surprise..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match will be good


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess Ziggler took his Wheaties today.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggler just hit his own head on the apron. Wtf?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Getting a demented Orton back is a win for everyone. It's what's truly best for business.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ambrose chant!


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Is the title on the line?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Jigsaw83 said:


> Orton is punting someone tonight calling it


They do that and he'll be getting cheers very shortly. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ziggler way over.

Maybe Ryback will Be THE NEW FACE :russo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crowd fucking loves Based Dolph. This pleases me.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha nice Joe Jackson reference, JBL.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I think I saw a giant Fandango logo structure above the ring, at least the legs.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The crowd is alive!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Actually it's ideal booking for a babyface that's whole character is based around being and always doubted underdog. Makes the going over even more meaningful.



Except if all that happens to the babyface is getting his ass kicked eventually the crowd loses interest because they stop believing he will ever get the big win.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Scott Armstrong has a tout. Who knew.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Lets go ambrose, Cole, "wwe universe behind dalph ziggler"


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Gooner said:


> Just tuned in, missed much?


Triple H took the title off of Bryan for fast count at NOC.
Orton came down, HHH shouted for both of them to calm down, Triple H asked for the title, Bryan refused and Orton gave him an RKO. HHH went to the back with the title. 

After the break, Orton got up in HHH's face backstage with Steph, Steph referenced their feud in 2009 and talked about having the "sick bastard" Orton back. They also said they maybe want a new WWE champion. They storm off.


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

Ziggler getting a good reaction here, nice pop too.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at everyone marking for Ziggler's pop

He's from Cleveland


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> The belt need to be back on Orton.. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan at WM30 with Bryan winning clean is the move to make


Unless they fuck it up by trying to create the Wrestlemania 16 main event with a McMahon in every corner. Randy Orton w/ Stephanie and Triple H vs. John Cena w/ Vince vs. Daniel Bryan w/ Linda vs. Cody Rhodes or Big Show w/ Shane :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

O Fenômeno said:


> They do that and he'll be getting cheers very shortly.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Probably hornswaggle again so he can go film leprechaun

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice old promo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ziggler with the damnest stunner I've ever seen. Ambrose no selling like a BOSS.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:cole3 + floor = break


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

2007 ORTON INCOMING!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton to DDT and kiss Brie Bella to close Raw tonight, with Bryan handcuffed to the ropes.

:HHH2 

It's best for business.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A "jobber" entrance = no getting any type of televised entrance, no music coming back from the break, no nothing.
An entrance with the music still playing while another segment just finished = just that.

I wish we didn't know words like jobber and buried.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What you guys think about the crowd tonight so far, better than last night?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

WWE wonders why guys can't get over.. the announcers are talking about the previous segment the whole time during this match, which says the match doesn't even capture their attention, so why should anyone else give a shit?


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

Please dear god bring back the Punk/HHH angle. I could see another year of that...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> JBL did worse shit as the champion what? :lol


PLus wasnt Maddox used to screw over Punk not too long ago?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why do they say Ziggler is from Florida?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Triple H should be giving refunds for Night of Champions.. That's whats best for business.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ben_3:16 said:


> Dusty Rhodes punt to the head, its gotta be



I'll take that


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Man, I do miss those days Orton had no morarararrararlity and no merorse.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

gta5 ad the game drops tomorrow :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Ziggler way over.
> 
> *Maybe Ryback will Be THE NEW FACE :russo*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> Except if all that happens to the babyface is getting his ass kicked eventually the crowd loses interest because they stop believing he will ever get the big win.


Sadly WWE shot itself in the foot..the modern day fan is used to SuperCena overcoming. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Osize10 said:


> LOL at everyone marking for Ziggler's pop
> 
> He's from Cleveland


Eh they're both from Ohio but Ziggler isn't announced from there.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> The belt need to be back on Orton.. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan at WM30 with Bryan winning clean is the move to make


It's not happening!! Cena and Shaemus are taking the titles at Wrestlemania! They are way booked in advance for Mania'! If Cena faces Orton, the crowd will hate him more!! Then the next night on RAW, Cena will be attacked by a genetic nightmare of a superstar the fans will cheer for! Look whar happened in 2012 after Mania! Look what happened in April!! Bryan retaining the title is not going to fly! Vince wants this everytime! YOU PEOPLE WILL GET SCREWED NO MATTER WHAT! IT'S WHAT MAKES MONEY THAT COUNTS!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Getting a demented Orton back is a win for everyone. It's what's truly best for business.


This. People need to stop hanging on to the Legend Killer shit.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

If I hear "Americaaaaannnnnn Dreeeeammmmmm" i'll :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> gta5 ad the game drops tomorrow :mark:


I'm getting it in 20 minutes. :lol


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

DAT nail fungus.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

iloveyoupop said:


> Please dear god bring back the Punk/HHH angle. I could see another year of that...


Not sure if you're serious.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Still think Ziggler needs to stick with his natural dark look instead of ripping off JT Da Don's Ramen Noodle hairdo:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> A "jobber" entrance = no getting any type of televised entrance, no music coming back from the break, no nothing.
> An entrance with the music still playing while another segment just finished = just that.
> 
> I wish we didn't know words like jobber and buried.


We'd just invent our own parlance. "McGillicutty" and "Triple H'ed".


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Find it funny they advertise a Night of Champions re-run, after we know what happened #EpicFail


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

LET'S GO ZIMBROSE!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

hbgoo1975 said:


> It's not happening!! Cena and Shaemus are taking the titles at Wrestlemania! They are way booked in advance for Mania'! If Cena faces Orton, the crowd will hate him more!! Then the next night on RAW, Cena will be attacked by a genetic nightmare of a superstar the fans will cheer for! Look whar happened in 2012 after Mania! Look what happened in April!!


That will probably be the norm from now on. John Cena getting his ass handed to him by whoever returns or whatever. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


>


*cheats on Amber*

*Sup Rihanna*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat ass grab.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Orton to DDT and kiss Brie Bella to close Raw tonight, with Bryan handcuffed to the ropes.
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> It's best for business.


Maybe he'll give her tongue? rton2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rey Mysterio is rumored to return soon.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Epic surfboard botch.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Always laugh when they air these PPV replay ads the night after the show "Hells yeah i wanna pay £15 to see Bryan win the belt that i know he gets stripped off 24 hours later"


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

BOTCH!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> gta5 ad the game drops tomorrow :mark:


Can't wait for the reviews. :mark:

I'm not gonna buy it, though. I only like to buy WWE's games 'cause I don't like buying expensive games constantly so I just get one most of the time. Maybe if the game's good though. My favorite is still the "GTA: Liberty City Stories" one.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Botch! :LOL


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> So Steph wants Orton to go back to his shitty 2009 Viper character, no thanks. Orton needs to go back to how he acted when he was The Legend Killer, the cockiness, the personality and arrogance need to return to freshen up his character.
> 
> Edit: That was a great pop for Ziggler.


For me, Orton's best heel work was during his psycho heel run in late 2007-early 2010. He was a good heel during his Legend Killer run, but his psycho character was much significantly different than the typical WWE heels, and his character was more complex than his Legend Killer character.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BOTCH!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> We'd just invent our own parlance. "McGillicutty" and "Triple H'ed".


Now that's better.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Vinny to be Triple H's next hand picked Champion and face of the company. CALLED IT.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bastard :lmao


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Still think Ziggler needs to stick with his natural dark look instead of ripping off JT Da Don's Ramen Noodle hairdo:


:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Still think Ziggler needs to stick with his natural dark look instead of ripping off JT Da Don's Ramen Noodle hairdo:


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

TALK ABOUT THE FREAKING MATCH.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

They're repeating their match from last night spot for spot. Why?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Can't wait for the reviews. :mark:
> 
> I'm not gonna buy it, though. I only like to buy WWE's games 'cause I don't like buying expensive games constantly so I just get one most of the time. Maybe if the game's good though. My favorite is still the "GTA: Liberty City Stories" one.


It has already gotten many 10/10. Yeah, it's amazing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Return of the BACK RAKE OF DEATH! Nice double underhook superplex to follow it up and then dat Flashing Elbow a la The Great Muta.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're using the same spots from last night.... :no:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How the fuck did JBL become worse than Lawler
HOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What the hell are they chanting?


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Ziggler tryna get a NO! chant going.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What are the fans saying?!?!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> How the fuck did JBL become worse than Lawler
> HOW!!!!!!!!!


:vince


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Still think Ziggler needs to stick with his natural dark look instead of ripping off JT Da Don's Ramen Noodle hairdo:


Thank you for saying it..


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Orton to take a kids copy of GTA V and punt it to end RAW


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

What are they chanting?? Golden Wrestler?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I Came To Play said:


> Vinny to be Triple H's next hand picked Champion and face of the company. CALLED IT.


Nah it's Jaret. He's got the balls to try and break up Nattie & TJ's wedding and is a bigger douche. Plus with Vinny you have the wellness policy problems.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at the bright side, the belt side plates have been made for Bryan. So, he's going to get that fucking belt eventually, and more than a fucking day. He just might need the other GOAT to help him out alittle bit.












:bryan


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ref yelling at Dean to watch the hair. Legit warning, shit's been bleached to radioactivity.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this a Title match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It sounds like a Corey Feldman chant but I can be completely wrong and am just projecting.

Ziggler seems motivated this time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> What are the fans saying?!?!


I thought it was "Cody's mustache" but I could be wrong.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ziggler very over tonight! :HHH2


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

This crowd is awesome so far.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

CM BORK said:


> What are they chanting?? Golden Wrestler?!


Yes someone please answer this I couldn't tell.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cleveland's doing well tonight. Keep it up.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler being a boss


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess Ambrose will get a heart attack now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its the heart attack by ziggler


and LOL at JBL say its a heart stopper


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Crowd is so hot tonight :mark: already better than NOC. Can't wait till Punk is here with The Big Guy


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

LMAO 

The heart attack references are hilarious.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"You're not gonna like this Dean." - Fuck off Lawler.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ref yelling at Dean to watch the hair. Legit warning, shit's been bleached to radioactivity.


It's like Fukishima up in Derr.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LMAO at Bradshaw mentioning the Dolph's elbow drops giving that fat fuck Lawler a heart attack.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck off about Lawlers heart attack


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

That looks ridiculous


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seriously Ziggler should win after this..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I miss the days Orton used to trash hotel rooms and supposedly shit in handbags or put body lotion and baby oil in there. Hell, he probably killed 2 birds with 1 stone because with how much baby oil his body soaks in, he probably shits baby oil. 

Yeah, I miss that Orton.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

OHOHOHOHOHO ANOTHER HEART JOKE WITH THE ELBOWS OHOHOHOHOHO YOU SO ORIGINAL AND FUNNY.. Cunts.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ambrose looked like he was dead during those elbows fuck


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

"It's a heart stopper"

Oh JBL.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Pretty good match, has Ziggler even successfully pinned someone after the 10 elbow drops?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The literal Heart Break Kid Dolph Ziggler! :troll:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ziggler going to give Ambrose a heart attack

:lawler


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I like how Ziggles points to Mr Peado.: )


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

Michael Cole reiterating what Stephanie said = Vince McMahon in the headset.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like that Dolph is basically threatening to kill Jerry Lawler now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No one can tell me that Ambrose doesn't have some type of downs.
Still would, though.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ref yelling at Dean to watch the hair. Legit warning, shit's been bleached to radioactivity.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CM BORK said:


> What are they chanting?? Golden Wrestler?!


golden shower?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lawler burying moves...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Clowns :lol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> The literal Heart Break Kid Dolph Ziggler! :troll:


Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> No one can tell me that Ambrose doesn't have some type of downs.
> Still would, though.


I thought I was the only one who thought he had downs...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What's the half life of zigglers hair?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ziggler finally gets a worthwhile victory.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FINALLY A GOOD WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZIGGLER WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually a good comeback there from Cole :cole3


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Ziggler won a match!?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Atta boy Ziggles! New Face of the company!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good win for Ziggler, think its time for him to get his WHC match now.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

That was a pretty decent match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh the champion lost a non title match? I am like so totally shocked because that NEVER happens.


But the match was good.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

What? What just happened? Mommy!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> No one can tell me that Ambrose doesn't have some type of downs.
> Still would, though.


Or autism


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Uh oh, The Corporation racking up the L's.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Really good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"It's a heart-stopper."

If only.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

OHSHI-

Ambrose clean loss? 

Ziggler wins?

:mark:


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

The streak is over! When was the last time Ziggler won?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xapury said:


> Lawler burying moves...


Better then moves burying Lawler. I guess.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Zigs with that non-title win!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dolph winning... wut


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

damn, and to think, Kurt Angle was the US Champ a decade ago


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I just have the urge to gouge my eardrums out every time Ziggler vocalizes.


He's worse than Kelly at this point.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i just Ziggler's buttcheek, that's definitely not PG :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Good win by Ziggler, hopefully this will continue a feud between these 2.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kennedyowns said:


> Good win for Ziggler, think its time for him to get his WHC match now.


Pretty sure this solidifies him as a midcarder.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> golden shower?


Probably something about Golden Flashes. It is common knowledge that he wrestled at Kent State.

Although according to some people noone in attendance knows he's from Cleveland


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I like that Dolph is basically threatening to kill Jerry Lawler now.


Just made me choke on my food from laughing so hard after reading that. :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

2 shots of Zigglers ass in 2 days?

Wow


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

BOUT TIME ZIGGLA WINS BOUT TIMEEEE

bout timeee


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! Ambrose lost *cries*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eh why did Justin Roberts say that?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What a weird announcement...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Ambrose's face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its pretty sad Ziggler goes from WHC to in the hunt for the US title


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That was nice of Ziggler.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

why did they announce Ambrose as Champ still? it was non-title wasn't it?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Why did they point out that he was still champ?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Now there was a "gif" moment if ever I saw one...


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

That kid wasn't letting go of Ziggler's arm for the life of him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat random announcement :lmao
His face :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh shit, it's Big Show


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is a good crowd, enjoyable match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Good match. (Y) 2 of my favorites in the WWE right now.

Ziggler deserved that win. Ambrose just looked confused. :lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Mr. Cry Me A River Paul Wight.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*did he say VINCE MCMAHON?!?!?!?*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Maddox looking dapper tonight.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Why did he say that? People thought it was for the title?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LMAO. 

Dolph's like "Listen I just wrestled a guy for 15 minutes with the Downs I don't need anymore of this"..


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Roberts shitting all over Ziggler's W.

"You ain't win nothing, son."


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ziggler didn't look impressed with that Down's fan...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Show should just knock out whatever his name is (really forgot) :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lil' awkward in that office :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> The literal Heart Break Kid Dolph Ziggler! :troll:


The Heart Stop Kid


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy, that Big Show/Maddox scene was so crucial to the show.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

OH JUST RETIRE BIG SHOW.

Fucker taking the spotlight in 2013!!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

SHOW OFF!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao What a strange announcement


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

lil_dro said:


> That kid wasn't letting go of Ziggler's arm for the life of him.




Lucky kid, Punk would have decked him for that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Eh why did Justin Roberts say that?


probably for the fans that werae wondering why didnt Dolph win the title


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Better then moves burying Lawler. I guess.


Framing this and hanging it on my wall.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Ratman said:


> Why did he say that? People thought it was for the title?


To solidify Ziggler as a midcarder, pretty much.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

inb4 Show starts crying


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Who's getting GTAV tomorrow?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good match.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Nah it's Jaret. He's got the balls to try and break up Nattie & TJ's wedding and is a bigger douche.


:lol dat guy


----------



## braven24 (Feb 9, 2009)

Make_The_Grade said:


> This crowd is awesome so far.


Eat my ass, Wahhh Detroit crowd sucked...but Cleveland crowd is awesome. Please go ahead and explain how you can base this off of a half hour of Raw.

Stop it!

:avit:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> What? What just happened? Mommy!


MOMMY CAN'T HELP YOU!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> Now there was a "gif" moment if ever I saw one...


Yupp someone get that face of Ambrose and use it as a gif!!! :clap:clap


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*If you ain't "JAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWN SEEEEEEEEE-NA", Justin Roberts don't give a shit about you and your victories.*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Who's getting GTAV tomorrow?


i already have my copy, i've gone through a couple of missions already and it's so much fun

i actually got a hooker into my car, paid for the $100 service, she left my car, i ran her over with my car, picked up the money she left and made $800 (which was $700 more cash before that happened)


----------



## Kasko (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it just me or are WWE becoming quite smarky with all these references lately such as the Dolph / Lawler and even recently a couple of times with the JBL and Zeb Colter/Uncle Zeb reference. I'm really enjoying the product just now. It's a lot less predictable and us as fans like it or not are second guessing a lot more. Good job WWE.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

rjsbx1 said:


> *If you ain't "JAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWN SEEEEEEEEE-NA", Justin Roberts don't give a shit about you and your victories.*


:cena2


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Ziggler is out of the dog house! Any money that matches outcome changed on the fly after they saw that pop for Ziggler? Nah.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

LOVE this German stream, instead of ads its just RAW highlights over the years


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Suspended without pay for an iron clad contract?

friggen wWE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy, that Reigns/Bryan announcement couldn't have been made with less enthusiasm.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

killacamt said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought he had downs...


Been thinking this for years.



birthday_massacre said:


> Or autism


One of those two.

He's one of those "special" people who focused on other shit and excelled at it but their "specialness" is still visible but not severe.
Lady Gaga, I'm looking at your fierce, special ass too.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Steph got that evil eye.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brad getting his face all up in the McMahon's ass.

How's it taste, Brad?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Finances you need." I hate that storyline.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

lol ironclad contract.
Need a Big Show crying smiley


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Show is getting the principle's office treatment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That's right Big Show you're grounded


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

I dont't give a SHIT about Big Show! Never did!

Retire now.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*How is being suspended from 2013 Smackdown a punishment? Where careers go to die...*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

did whatshisface Brad just call Steph *Mr*. McMahon?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

DUSTY!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I love how Show has been in wrestling for apparently 17 years but has no money


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Paying him to sit in the office? Wish my job was that easy!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Show being put in time out. :lmao:lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Like a bitch, Big Show... LIKE A BITCH


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't think it would be hard for a Celebrity like Big Show to get a job. I hate this broke Show story


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you think Stephanie gives good dome?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*RESPECT HER AUTHORITAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Gooner said:


> LOVE this German stream, instead of ads its just RAW highlights over the years


German commentary is terrible, Lawler is JR compared to Carsten Schäfer


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Was the ironclad contract shit wages or something? How broke could he really be?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sooooo... what's the point of a GM now anyways??


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

"Yes, Miss McMahon"?

The fuck.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol 

"You're going to stay in this office until I say you can leave!"


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Stephanie just put Big Show in time out! God, she's worse than my old high school prinicpal! :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeezus, Show










:ti


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, they resorted to treating Show like a child


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope Reigns' is ready for a singles match


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well here comes Roman Reigns first loss ever.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

How long has this Wolverine beard look been the thing? CM Punk pulls it off well, that's about it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Boy, that Reigns/Bryan announcement couldn't have been made with less enthusiasm.


:lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I will put them mothafuckin thangs on Stephanie, ooo weee


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Paulrus.
Tito is so clever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The McMahons are such incredible heels. I really hate Stephanie.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

RichardHagen said:


> Do you think Stephanie gives good dome?


The things I would do..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Brad getting his face all up in the McMahon's ass.
> 
> How's it taste, Brad?


Like disappointment and steroids.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

iron clad welfare check


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...The Paulrus? :lawler


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

ZA BIG GUY


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Roberts announcing Ambrose as still the champ to shit over Ziggler's win


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaangoooooooooo!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Paulrus"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Sooooo... what's the point of a GM now anyways??


that's like what's the point of having a store manager, when your district manager always is around the place every single day


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It used to be this:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking love Johnny Curtis.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh lawd Summer! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CM BORK said:


> I dont't give a SHIT about Big Show! Never did!
> 
> Retire now.


If you didn't give a shit, you wouldn't be watching when he is on.
You also wouldn't be commenting about him.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Can we just have Summer Rae instead of Fandango please? 

Jesus. :homer


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae is so fucking gorgeous


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Better not be another rematch!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wow, they resorted to treating Show like a child


That's what business can do to somebody. :vince :HHH


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

swear to god if he is facing the miz again...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FanLAMO


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Was Fandango crip walking?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Goddamn summer rae is sexy


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Summer has a great smile


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Jeezus, Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Roman 'my cousin and body got me a job' Reigns in the Main Event. Lol.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Jerry showing his obsession with Summer Rae once again NIFD


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Summer Rae <3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THEM LEGS OF SUMMER  YUMMY


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Summer ray, has beautiful legs.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well here comes Roman Reigns first loss ever.


:cuss: You take that back! Sethie won't let that happened.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> *If you didn't give a shit, you wouldn't be watching when he is on.*
> You also wouldn't be commenting about him.


So you like every person on the roster?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It feels like once the WWE discovered Fandango became a meme, they decided to stop doing anything creative with him.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Genesis 1.0 said:


>


:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Fandango still has that Natalya stank on him. Somewhere Kidd is shaking his head in disapproval.

ALL THAT AND MORE, NOVEMBER 17TH, WHEN TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS

/plug


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

so how long until Summer Rae competes on on Raw or Smackdown?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fandango and Summer Rae. <3

Hopefully he beats that dick tickler Miz tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please dont' let him face Miz again.............


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Fandango tappin summer ray?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Summer Rae's mini-skirt :yum:


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

FUCK. PLEASE NOT MIZ-FANDANGO REMATCH.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I think I would classify Ambrose as a upper-midcarder. The U.S. title has looked better than the IC title since he's had it.

Ziggler still isn't to far out of WHC contention. Look at the last two guys who went for the belt, Christian and RVD. Who did they fued with before there title shot...Ambrose.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Fandango is not over. His music is.
Thank the UK crowds for that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> I love how Show has been in wrestling for apparently 17 years but has no money


Flair says what's up, it's possible.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Summer Rae is gorgeous, my goodness.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Nevermind that stuff, here comes Fandango!! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It better not be against THE MIZ,


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole burying the entrance.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

And to think, the smarks got this guy over 

FAN

DAN

GO


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

that down syndrome kid should come with a warning label


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

There we go, JBL proving that he knows what other sports are again, dick


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay more commercials


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well here comes Roman Reigns first loss ever.


Fucked up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't let it be the Miz.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fandango vs Miz I take it? Time for a beer run.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Summer Rae with dat Struggle Split.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> :cuss: You take that back! Sethie won't let that happened.


The Shield are glorified jobbers for Daniel Bryan


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

JBL referencing the Mayweather fight haha


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Aw man, Fandango to tap out again?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

RichardHagen said:


> Can we just have Summer Rae instead of Fandango please?


then she would be in that atrocious Divas division which only really consists of AJ Lee


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Please not Miz again


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> I love how Show has been in wrestling for apparently 17 years but has no money


Ric Flair says hi


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

OH LAWD SUMMER RAE. Ima name this woman asthma cause damn she leaves me breathless.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole delivered that light-bright line with grace and excitement of a doctor telling someone they have cancer. I get Fandango sucks. You get paid for this. Do your job.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fandango vs truth or Miz tonite


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> So you like every person on the roster?


What? I just don't watch when someone is on who I cant stand.
You don't have to love them, just don't complain that they should retire all the time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fandango is awful.

So glad they're not pushing this guy anymore.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


Fandango has to have tapped that hot ass at some point already


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone else sick of JBL and Cole saying the same shit everytime Fandango comes out?

"Ms Fandango!" "That's Summer Rae..." "That's what I said!" Every. Fucking. Time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

For Miz Haters:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

checkcola said:


> The Shield are glorified jobbers for Daniel Bryan


:cuss:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GTA V :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wish Miz would get booed in this, his hometown.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> OH LAWD SUMMER RAE. Ima name this woman asthma cause damn she leaves me breathless.


She's aight.....


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

checkcola said:


> For Miz Haters:


Ahh...I miss Awesome Truth.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

called it


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> GTA V :mark:


Not much longer :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

R truth is old and boring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, at least it isn't the Miz.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

King Gimp said:


> What? I just don't watch when someone is on who I cant stand.
> You don't have to love them, just don't complain that they should retire all the time.


You change the channel or turn off the TV when someone you don't like is on?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

R-Truth sucks. 

And JBL, you saying Whuzzup is really annoying.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh great jobber vs jobber. K-Quick in 2013.


----------



## braven24 (Feb 9, 2009)

Is JBL really yelling Whats Up. Sheebus.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

R-Truth lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

JBL, Whats Up??


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sup ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Anyone else sick of JBL and Cole saying the same shit everytime Fandango comes out?
> 
> "Ms Fandango!" "That's Summer Rae..." "That's what I said!" Every. Fucking. Time.


yeah its like playing WWE 13. They should just use that commentary instead, you wouldnt know the difference


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wanna know what's up R-Truth? TRIPLE H BEING THE WWE CHAMPION by the end of the night. :lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I can't with Truth's George Jefferson hairline.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

in case you missed some of the crapy dancing..HERE'S MORE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Miz, Fandango, and R-truth are all god awful. Get these bums off my TV.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Truth vs Dango? If I could destroy the world, this would probably be the right time..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, I wonder if Miz will have a run-in here..


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

I can hardly understand what R-Truth says on the mic, lol. All but What's up, What's up


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The miz truth had a reunion on smackdown? can't believe I missed that


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

dancing with the superstars fpalm
r-truth is really the only one with dancing skills


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i hate face Truth so much, he needs to be a heel again


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What happened to Truths hairline, that looks terrible


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where's all the cool angles?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WUTZ UP?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, at least it isn't the Miz.


hes the black miz

lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I miss crazy R Truth 

Remember when he said he was tired of laughing and dancing with the fans because that never got him the WWE Title.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

You landed on the wrong leg truth you GEEK.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nothing like a rich white man in a cowboy hat singing along to the catchphrase of a black rapper's theme song.

LOL, Fandango messed up the shuckin' and jivin' leg drop spot.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Saint Dick said:


> You change the channel or turn off the TV when someone you don't like is on?


I have to DVR Smackdown and I fast forward anything with Miz, Ryback or ADR.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Summer Rae chants


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pisses me off that R-Truth still has a job when guys like Chris Masters and John Morrison don't.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

rjsbx1 said:


> *I can't with Truth's George Jefferson hairline.*


Lebron should take notes.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Summer Rae chants? :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get these Joe Jobbers off of my TV, plz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *I can't with Truth's George Jefferson hairline.*


Hey, at least George was a better dancer.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Summer Rae the only one over in this bout. :lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Summer Rae chant :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Johnny Curtis needs to go back to his days in NXT.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Saint Dick said:


> You change the channel or turn off the TV when someone you don't like is on?


Yes, why the fuck would I watch someone I don't like watching?
I have better things to do than watch something I hate.
Of course there are exceptions. If the segment is primarily about someone I hate, I will not watch. If they interrupt a great segment, I will still watch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I MISS LITTLE JIMMY *


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> GTA V :mark:


it's definitely an amazing game, i've already got my copy and playing 2 different characters (i know there's 3 characters, but i haven't gotten that far yet), is interesting to say the least


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I HEARD DAT SUMMER RAE CHANT :lmao I MARKED OUT.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae is such a work of art you can't help but chant her name.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

King is an idiot, didnt Floyd Merryweather win his bout even with that awful ref?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Jerry Lawler's analogy makes no fucking sense.*


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

CHANGE THE CHANNEL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

King trying to argue against JBL is pathetic.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is match is so intrinsically crappy, it belongs on last night's PPV.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

R we watching Night of Champions again guise!?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Heel Rturth please....all because Vince wanted to make money off Lil Jimmy shirts...ugh!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> This is match is so intrinsically crappy, it belongs on last night's PPV.


face R-Truth doesn't belong on ppv


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Summer Rae's legs > this match!! :russo*


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I just had a nice interuption to my pleasent Raw. Neighbor knocks on door...

"Uh, were burning garbage in our back yard and we think we set your garage roof on fire......."

Fuckin aye..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This match is not what's best for business.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

What is the word they're saying about the title? Just say it's vacated


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheGoat said:


> What happened to Truths hairline, that looks terrible


As if hair has ever been a positive for Truth

:HHH2


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Who needs laugh track when Michael Cole will fake laugh through the whole damn show.*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Did anyone else catch JBL saying "rocket surgeon"?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Truth swagging on 'em with his old ass. If you gave the man a consistent and realistic gimmick, he could be a valuable mid carder.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fandango won a match? Whoa!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *I MISS LITTLE JIMMY *


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Job Truth.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I really believe Fandango is over when the crowd chants "Michael Cole" and "JBL"


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That bitch needs to learn how to do a split properly.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Last night was night of champions

Tonight is Night of redemption. Stop the bleeding..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

R Truth should go heel


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

And the point of that match???


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank God he won't win another match the rest of the year.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ them never showing her do the split.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Summer Rae is the only reason I watched this match. My heart melted.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I miss Crazy R-truth


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

These guys are horrible at commentating. All of these references and other bs.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm honestly amazed I like the guy with the ballroom dancing gimmick. Never would've guessed beforehand..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will never get tired of a Leg Drop off the top rope. Think they look great, last ones i remember were from Grandmaster Sexay and Kenny Dykstra.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dusty :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DA AMERICAN DREAM


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

DUSTY! IMA HEAR AMERICAN DRESM


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Summer Rae is such a work of art you can't help but chant her name.


:agree:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> As if hair has ever been a positive for Truth
> 
> :HHH2



Yeah well the way he looks right now is not good for business :HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow. Dusty's lost some weight.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dusty is looking damn smooth in that zoot suit. Looking forward to that promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE AMERICAN DREAM!!!! Standing there with a midget and a homosexual. Nothing more American than that!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Am i the only who senses that Cole hates JBL non-kayfabe :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fandango blew Truth's leg drop spot and it looked like Truth returned the favor, only to get fucked up as a result.

LMAO at HHH with that guyliner early on in his career.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If you want to play in the big leagues marry the boss's daughter


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Please don't have Dusty in a match fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Triple H DVD :HHH2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Rhodes family officially ends next! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goddamn, Flair got fat... oh wait, that's Dusty.*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol check out Hornswoggle's hair


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Summer Rae's legs > this match!!


YES YES YES


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> R Truth should go *AWAY*


Fixed it for ya..


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Fandango with the pin!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dusty lost weight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"It's about ME."

That should be the Triple H DVD title.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

FREE Shovel Keychain with every order of the HHH DVD!! ORDER NOW!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They should let Summer Rae feud with AJ Lee


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

"So, was Goldust actually...you know.."
"Darren, for the last time, I'm not setting you up with my son."

This is what I do when WWE shows me people talking without sound. WHAT IS THE POINT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


HAHAHAHA 
GOOD ONE!! "LITTLE JIMMY, CLAP CLAP CLAP!!!"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A Hunter dvd. Is this some foreshadowing I'm seeing?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

That HHH Blu-Ray :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

1. Dusty Rhodes looks great

2. Who was the black dude next to Booker T.?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Will never get tired of a Leg Drop off the top rope. Think they look great, last ones i remember were from Grandmaster Sexay and Kenny Dykstra.


Me too. Underrated top rope move.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm legit going to download that HHH DVD, you literally cannot go wrong with that shit.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

HHH's documentary is coming out the same day as GTAV? Bad for business.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

getting that Trips blu-ray


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trips doc :mark:

Next Tuesday :mark::mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dusty lookin SLIM.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> THE AMERICAN DREAM!!!! Standing there with a midget and a homosexual. Nothing more American than that!


And Nattie, a Canadian


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Triple H burying the dvd charts.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Dusty Rhodes in 2013! Yay! Fuck Cesaro and Zayn!


----------



## braven24 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Hypno said:


> "So, was Goldust actually...you know.."
> "Darren, for the last time, I'm not setting you up with my son."
> 
> This is what I do when WWE shows me people talking without sound. WHAT IS THE POINT.


Lol you do have to wonder what they're saying.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I know Darren Young came out the closet, but does the WWE have to put a Ribbon on his head? really???


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Goddamn, Flair got fat... oh wait, that's Dusty.*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Flawless Victory said:


> 1. Dusty Rhodes looks great
> 
> 2. Who was the black dude next to Booker T.?


2. Dusty's son with Sapphire. :troll


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> They should let Summer Rae feud with AJ Lee


which would make Summer Rae a face (which she wasn't a face during NXT, but hey it's worth a fresh start)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Guwop said:


> Am i the only who senses that Cole hates JBL non-kayfabe :lmao


Maybe Heidenrich isn't the only one.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The American Dream


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> FREE Shovel Keychain with every order of the HHH DVD!! ORDER NOW!!


I know you're kidding, but I would actually LOVE a HHH shovel keychain. :clap


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> HHH's documentary is coming out the same day as GTAV? Bad for business.


GTA V or Triple H's documentary. Decisions, decisions





:HHH2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H blu ray is a must buy.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The backstage segment proved two things:

Dusty is the man.

Natalya obvously has no other friends because she hangs out with Hornswoggle.*


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Ziggler and Fandango winning?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

every HHH dvd comes with chance to win a golden shovel*




*you have to be over 6 feet and plenty of muscles to oil down in the back..


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> which would make Summer Rae a face (which she wasn't a face during NXT, but hey it's worth a fresh start)


It would take literally no effort or storyline to make AJ a face at this point.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Dusty Rhodes: 

"IF YOU WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL" :lol*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> 2. Who was the black dude next to Booker T.?


it looked like Abraham Washington, but he doesn't work for WWE anymore, so i don't know


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They air a Machete Kills ad and cut out the best part?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Zeek said:


> Ziggler and Fandango winning?


Even Steven Booking


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*sings to Amber*

*"I wear my shirt ooooopen, so you see my cheeeeest, giiiiiiiiirl"*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Gooner said:


> If I hear "Americaaaaannnnnn Dreeeeammmmmm" i'll :mark:


I'm MARKING :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Ten bucks, Dusty mistook Darren Young for Sapphire.*


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I never understood how the WWE ever got anyone to dress up like that.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> It would take literally no effort or storyline to make AJ a face at this point.


that is true, which all the crowd reaction she gets nowadays and that pipebomb she did some weeks ago


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cody's selling meat out of a truck in Minneapolis!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat boss music.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dusty Baby.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Dusty time babeh :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DUSTY!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Never not gonna pop for that cowbell.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Steph should be the face of WWE.... and body!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Do the dance Dusty!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Da Amewican Dweem! He looks to be in great shape, too!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I wanted to see him in polka dots. No buys


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Please give Dusty a mic, please please please


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't like Dusty but it could be worse. Ric Flair could be on my tv.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

once again lawers jokes going over like a fart in church


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dusty needs some smaller suits damn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

THE AMERICAN GOD DAMN DREAM

I I I tell ya HHH , You shouldn't of fir'd my boy naw


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Forgot how much I mark out when Dustys theme hits gets me so excited


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Dusty looks good, too bad he's probably going to get punted back to 1992.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

No one cares about Dusty fucking Rhodes. It's 2013. More Zayn, Cesaro and Ohno please.

WWE Universe have never watched a Dusty Rhodes match. Neither has anyone in this thread.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Dustin & Cody definitely look like Dusty


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> That Triple H DVD :HHH2


*ALL Y'ALL GON' BUY IT!*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Man.. he's lost a ton of weight! Good on 'em.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Love his theme.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: 

“Amerrrrrrrican dream".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The American Dream!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Marking out for Dusty. :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Prepare for Stephs awful voice


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

CM BORK said:


> No one cares about Dusty fucking Rhodes. It's 2013. More Zayn, Cesaro and Ohno please.
> 
> WWE Universe have never watched a Dusty Rhodes match. Neither has anyone in this thread.


That chant and pop says otherwise.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Cody's selling meat out of a truck in Minneapolis!


Bischoff is there with him.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like Don Vito


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dropping his government name: Time to Preach. :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Now all we need is a bi-thickle on tha muthaship!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Incoming Orton beat down.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

This is Virgil Runnels talking to Paul Levesque.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dusty killin' kayfabe some more.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Virgil Runnells? We using real names? Uh oh, shit just got real.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What chants? Are you guys fucking serious?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're whatting him..
I hate people.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus the blading takes it toll.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cut your own lawn Dusty


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Virgil Runnels :mark: :mark:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

what chant?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dusty is very... yellow.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These fucks are actually what'ing him?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i love that theme song


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

shut the fuck up with what. you do not what the american dream


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Can't pay the LIGHT BEAL!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*If these assholes "What?" Dusty Rhodes...I swear...*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Man he's got bad blade marks lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Virgil Wrestling Superstar?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Already an awesome promo.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

MY LAPTOP IS ON MUTE.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THE LOVE


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

people are WHATing Dusty Rhodes when he's cutting a Hard Times 2.0 promo.. fucking twats

edit: although Dusty does kinda need subtitles with his accent and much he's slurring words. Randy AWTon?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dusty Rhodes is fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

CUT YOUR OWN LAWN DUSTY!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

''you can't pay anyone to cut the lawn'' 

of course a fat ass like Dusty would need someone to cut his lawn. :lol


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Idk who he is but he sucks on the mic lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CM BORK said:


> No one cares about Dusty fucking Rhodes. It's 2013. More Zayn, Cesaro and Ohno please.
> 
> WWE Universe have never watched a Dusty Rhodes match. Neither has anyone in this thread.


Please tell me your ignorance is actually sarcasm.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> i love that theme song


The wcw version is better, google it.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Kalashnikov said:


> Can't pay the LIGHT BEAL!


Or the MAH-GIJ!


----------



## PrinceYumil (Jan 29, 2012)

That's easy for you to say Dusty.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dusty talking about bills and mentions paying *someone else* to cut the lawn?

:HHH2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amewican Dweem with dat emotion. IF U WEEL, BAYBAY.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

lil_dro said:


> I never understood how the WWE ever got anyone to dress up like that.


Wouldnt you dress like that for a couple of hundred grand a year?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

CM BORK said:


> No one cares about Dusty fucking Rhodes. It's 2013. More Zayn, Cesaro and Ohno please.
> 
> WWE Universe have never watched a Dusty Rhodes match. Neither has anyone in this thread.


Hey. No.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Did someone just say Dusty looks good? He did lose weight but I think it's because he is sick, He looked to be having a hard time walking down the ramp/going up the stairs and has his left eye always looked that bad??


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CM BORK said:


> MY LAPTOP IS ON MUTE.


Can you put yourself on mute too?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Randay Otten! :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao RANDAY ORON.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Idk who he is but he sucks on the mic lol.


Oh Nimbus..


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

NO ONE KNOWS WHO THIS MAN IS.

Get off ma TV.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

It's not that they don't care about Dusty. It's that they don't care about Cody.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Dusty Rhodes is fucking awesome :mark:


I know, right? :mark:

Despite the lisp, he's great on the mic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Original (Feb 7, 2013)

Dusty Rhodes bringin' back Hard Times. Love it.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dammit....wish I was at the Q.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Preach brother Dusty! Preach!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> Idk who he is but he sucks on the mic lol.


Go play with your cena doll.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cant cut the lawn? Hire the Mexicools


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Pastor Dusty taking us to church tonight!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does the WWE always right their dialogue to recap storylines? 

Seriously, Dusty is telling us everything that they literally just showed us clips of.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Smh..What chants..something i expect in Detroit. Philly fans wouldnt even disrespect Dusty like that..and Philly has wild, dont give a fuck type of fans.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dusty cutting a helluva promo here.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

GOAT PROMO MY NIGS


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I just accepted the lord jesus into my heart

thank you based american dream


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lil_dro said:


> Sounds like Don Vito


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

IF YOU WILL..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Idk who he is but he sucks on the mic lol.


Stop.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dusty sure has as hell still knows how to cute a good promo so far.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

LOL WUT


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Four times world champion? Lol.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

CM BORK said:


> MY LAPTOP IS ON MUTE.


Next step is to turn it off.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

4 times world champ?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dusty's face starting to look like that 5th grade clay volcano after the vinegar & baking soda eruption.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

CM BORK said:


> NO ONE KNOWS WHO THIS MAN IS.
> 
> Get off ma TV.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Dusty didn't become a wrestler he could of been a preacher!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Way before Bill Clinton and Justin Timberlake, Dusty Rhodes was the first black white man.*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

CM BORK said:


> No one cares about Dusty fucking Rhodes. It's 2013. More Zayn, Cesaro and Ohno please.
> 
> WWE Universe have never watched a Dusty Rhodes match. Neither has anyone in this thread.


Go away


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Dusty still got it on the mic :kane


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dusty still better than 95% of the current roster on the mic.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Dusty still the bomb on the stick, they should get rid of Lawler and put him on commentary ASAP


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dusty botching on Cody's title reigns, but that's alright considering he's delivered well.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

Is the Bad Road near Badstreet? Nothing like in 2013 seeing Dusty Rhodes reenact the Hard Times Promo.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dusty can join my Warriors of Sunlight and be our preacher when we go down south.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dusty is fucking insane and I love it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Smh..What chants..something i expect in Detroit. Philly fans wouldnt even disrespect Dusty like that..and Philly has wild, dont give a fuck type of fans.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Raw isn't in Detroit chief.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Steph so hot


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Long legged macdaddy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao Damn.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get her Dusty!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

lil_dro said:


> Sounds like Don Vito


Kinda looks like him too


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, Dusty you bout to put me to sleep.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Drag dem long legs down here and git wit it."

DUSTY


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Idk who he is but he sucks on the mic lol.


Of course you don't lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Love listening to Dusty, can't stand Steph's music


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


 Ah I miss that guy :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dusty a top 10 best talker of all time. He still got it.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Nimbus said:


> Idk who he is but he sucks on the mic lol.


:cuss: 

Your daddy needs to sit you down & have a long talk with you.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Stephanie LeVick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The McMahon/Helmsley era is back...lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Enough with the damn real names. Also Stephanie has the worst entrance theme of all time.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

STEPHANIE MACKMAN


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

His eyes are like Theon in Lord of Rings when taken over by Sauron..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here comes Douchebag Steph


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Solid promo from Dusty, even though he flubbed on calling Cody a 4 time world champ


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

I like where this is going.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The lyrics :lmao
The fucking lyrics :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Goat promo by dusty, legend!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Dusty sounds like Foghorn Leghorn and still cuts great promos and is just great on the mic. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Steph would still get completely destroyed. The fucking slut.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Your avatar makes your Bryan hating all the worse. That face is like haunted make-up doll.


Cool story bro. 

And I don't hate on Bryan anymore, I barely post about him these days. Truth is, I've accepted that WWE are pushing him hard and aren't going to stop anytime soon. I'm not a fan of it, but I'm not going to waste my time ranting about it anymore especially with the amount of annoying as fuck, blind Bryan marks that invest this site.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dusty botching on Cody's title reigns, but that's alright considering he's delivered well.



He meant World tag team.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Gotdamn that theme song suck!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

No reaction for Stephanie. #badforbusiness


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Steph lookin MILFy tonight.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Dusty Rhodes is what I imagine an upset octopus to look like.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Did the Funkodactyls record that backyard theme song? :jay


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It was only beautiful because he complimented your legs. :lol


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Dat theme...


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dusty's got a semi


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Exucutive of Creative???

Yeahhh Kayfabe lives...:HHH2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

One parent to another? Oh I forgot. She had children. (jk)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Why do the people that make Stephanie's theme think that she's black?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

she plays the condescending bitch a little too well


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> *I wanted to see him in polka dots. No buys*



I'd mark out~!!!!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

lil_dro said:


> Sounds like Don Vito


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The reason the crowd isn't into this is because no one gives a shit about Cody Rhodes and no one cares about this stupid storyline.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bed Bath and Beyond gift card :lmao

They did register there, though. Legit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anyone see the "SHOW ME YOUR PUPPIES" sign? :lol


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Dusty does not approve of Bed, Bath, and Beyond.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Dusty not taking that shit, you show her Dusty


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Genius :vince5


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Steph = GOAT


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Bed, Bath, and Beyond. Subliminal advertisement.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Dusty is not being consistant here.. mentions Hard Times and not being able to pay bills -> throw away a gift card.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Son of a plumber. Daughter of a genius yep similarities.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Raw isn't in Detroit chief.


I know lol..I meant this is something I would expect to happen in Detroit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought Stephanie was going to say she could relate to Dusty being a Son of a Plumber because she is a Daughter of someone full of shit....one deals with shit and one is full of shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT WWE PHENOMENON.

:lmao

Sure thing, Steph.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"Son of a plumber."

Dusty about to give the Steph the pipe.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


My god I would love Don Vito promos... And him chasing AJ around..


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Virgil????...Dat government name. Also why does Stephanie walk like someone is next to her trying to push her off the side of the ramp.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Dusty you beautiful old man, please never leave again!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dusty has had enough of this shit.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT PHENOMENON. :vince2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Son of a plumber = Son of a genius 

?? Huh?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg I can't. Can I get more Shield please?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Did the Funkodactyls record that backyard theme song? :jay


sounds like Khia :jay


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't give a fuck what you youngsters think. This IS the worst the WWE has ever been. The bar had never been set THIS low.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Bitch, don't start talking to Dusty Rhodes about Hard Times.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT PHENOMENON. :vince2


:vince5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph is just a fabulous bitch.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

He's the best. <3


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dusty doesn't want any of her shit


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cody vs. Goldust WM 30
Winner gets a job.


----------



## braven24 (Feb 9, 2009)

Virgil


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Making Dusty choose between his sons?

Damn, I love Stephanie. :kobe4


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Stephanie is killing it in the BITCH role.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Goldust VS. Cody!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph's kind of right. Dusty's the son of a plumber. Steph's the daughter of a bullshit artist.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DUSTEH :mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Dusty Rhodes gonna have to smack a bitch?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Cody vs. Goldust WM 30
> Winner gets a job.


WM 30, though? ...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> I don't give a fuck what you youngsters think. This IS the worst the WWE has ever been. The bar had never been set THIS low.


Summer of the Guest Hosts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does Steph always switch between wrestlers real name and wrestler names?

Just pick one and stick with it


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cody vs. Dustin where the winner gets their job back.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, fucking Steph...


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Stephanie is still hot AF. G'damm


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Dishing out personal stuff. Surprised everyone involved is cool with it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Easy decision - give it to Cody. Goldust fought FOR Cody last week.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Steph really needs some new music.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SP103 said:


> My god I would love Don Vito promos... *And him chasing AJ around..*


LMAO


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

All I want is to hear Dusty yell YO!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nostalgia said:


> Cool story bro.
> 
> And I don't hate on Bryan anymore, I barely post about him these days. Truth is, I've accepted that WWE are pushing him hard and aren't going to stop anytime soon. I'm not a fan of it, but I'm not going to waste my time ranting about it anymore especially with the amount of annoying as fuck, blind Bryan marks that invest this site.


Haha, it wasn't really the Bryan hating that made me post that. I'm fine with people not liking him. It's just that face.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is awkward.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh please, get this promo over with already.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Line up them beautiful dottas


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol Steph.

Stay on task, Dusty


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How yo' dota's dewin? Dey gewd?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph is best with ad libbers like him.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Steph Sophie Choice'd Dusty. This woman is UBER bith.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really like this evil plan.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

she's right


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

this is pretty good promo.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That bitch Steph, don't interrupt Dusty GOAT Rhodes when he's talking.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

_I'll tell you one thing else._ Damn I love Dusty but Stephanie is killing it right now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Shield!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao TRIPLE POWER BOMB TIME.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Did not see that one coming.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

holy shit, dusty is awesome :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SHIELD TIME BITCHES!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Shit gon get realz....


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

THE SHIELD :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Really


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

OH SHIT :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dusty about to smack a bitch.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You gotta be shitting me.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Dusty going to take bumps? lol


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Dusty bout to get some new blading scars


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

wooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Dusty gon' die!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder who's going to run in for the save.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Dusty. The fuck you staying in there? :lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Somebody should save Dusty.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HEEEEEOOOOOWWWWWLLLLL!!!!!*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Shield's about to whoop DAT ASS.*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Shield and Dusty Rhodes are working together?! "RHODES BLOCK"?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wouldnt it make more sense for Randy Orton to come out for this?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

TIME FOR SOME BIONIC ELBOWS :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

BIONIC ELBOW TIME


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Callin in the DAWGS


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ill give cody a job, OR golddust...OR both but you have to cut off your own penis


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton should punt Dusty to end this.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dusty about feel a beat down from the shield


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

oh man


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stephanie #1 bitch


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord, Dusty going to get KO'ed and Big Show crying.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Show got from the office to the ramp in rapid fashion!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is Dusty's muffler gonna fall out?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My shield!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

God I love The Shield's theme.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dusty about to take the Shield to school. There ain't no school like the old school.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Big Show to turn heel for the 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 time??!? :russo*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She needs 3 guys and a giant to beat up an old man? 

There comes a point where it goes beyond abuse of power and just becomes childish and petty, lol.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What's Show going to do? Drown the Shield with his tears?*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

She is going to get Big Show to take care of Dusty.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WEEEELLLLLLLL It's The Big Show :show


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Gotta love bitchy steph


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bitch show in da house!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

How did Big Show get there so fast? I thought he was sitting in the corner of some office somewhere...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The ring's gonna float away in a few seconds


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

All of this self indulgent McMahon storyline crap is horrible television.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

How did Big Show get from Stephanie's office to gorilla in 5 seconds


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THE CROWD WAS SINGING BIG SHOW'S THEME!*
:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

KO EM SHOW. :ti


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

No pyro for big show means he will have a match later.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

haha fuckin love this


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

That crowd ending with "It's the Big Sho-o-ow"

Loved it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

They were just singing "IT'S THE BIG SHOOOOW" in the crowd :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph is the best.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is it going to take a group of white supremacist skinheads committing domestic violence for the next month?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Were people singing big show's theme? :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> I don't give a fuck what you youngsters think. This IS the worst the WWE has ever been. The bar had never been set THIS low.


:StephenA2

Okay old wise one.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

:lol:lolWere the fans singing Show's theme?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CRY BITCH!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's gonna botch cry!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Lord, Dusty going to get KO'ed and Big Show crying.


Why do you have to be right


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at the crowd singing his song. 

Stephanie is a pretty great heel. 


Also I think Lawler is the only person that though the Big Show was brought to the ring to help Dusty.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Amber B said:


>


This x1000 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crying Big Show is back. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

MOAR CRYING :lmao:lmao


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

He's not under contract as a performer, Sue them for assault.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This is just too much LOL


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

There's no recovering from knocking out an old timer.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Like a bitch, Big Show... once again like a bitch


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show and The Shield

"Y'all are some puppets"


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Big Show. Come on man!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Why does Show do that "LAWD WHY ME" face every time he's going to do something.*


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Geez I wonder why Big Show never made it in hollywood...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Roman with them chairs.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why doesn't SHow just give him a soft punch?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

DatKidMog said:


> Gotta love bitchy steph


Yeah no kidding, brings me back to the older days.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stephanie you're gonna Show cry. Remember B A Star!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Show's water works are everything. Jesus. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Show: "Don't fucking touch him!" 

LOL!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OHHH SHIT, MAN! :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

steph the uber bitch


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Like Dusty need the big crybaby to take of these punks, GET'EM DUSTY


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Big Show gonna win an emmy for all this crying


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh boy










:lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This raw feels so fucking long already, only an hour in.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Big show: biggest pussy ever.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is someone gonna save this bastard or what?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao He is really crying again!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How is there not a crying Big Show smiley?

I'M SORRY, I LOVE YOU.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

FUCK OFF SHOW


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope they give the green light on this supposed HHH/Show match. Show KO'ing Hunter would make the crowd go nuts.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhqaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this big show angle is the worst thing I have seen in a long time
so stupid


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LMFAOOOOO this is TOO MUCH.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I CAN'T


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HE'S DEAD


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol this is too much


----------



## braven24 (Feb 9, 2009)

Big Show's tears taste like iron clad garbage. Shit, Dusty made the WMD look like poo poo


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

poor dusty


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well at least he didn't have to take a bump.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL Big Show just shot a bullet through his heart.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This Big Show crying like a baby shit has got to end


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Stephanie is such a bitch.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So fuckin' stupid this shit. I'm out.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He Knocked The Dream outta his Ass


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't care what some of ya'll say.. this is fucking awesome.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Some Old Yeller shit right here.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Brought him down gracefully.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Melodrama 101... yeesh.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

steph: "big show....RAPE HIM!!!!"


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm dying of laughter


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

That was weak sauce. Have the Shield sick him too.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That was so fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I can't deal with WWE anymore, it's gotten so bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Show's a sellout, CLAP CLAP, CLAP! lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAT KO HUG!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Big Show's baby back bitch routine is old.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Fuck the haters. That was a great spot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OH MY GOD :lmao

That was...:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

LoL It looks like he just killed him!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Steph bending over. :datass

Someone gif that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow...what a bitch. 

And again, Raw delivers another heatbreaking moment...we've been getting a lot of those lately.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:batista3


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, this quickly became shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

................I don't even.................


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn that was cold shit!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Big Show, I know it's easy for them to convince you you're broke with Cena and the McMahons walking around but compared to the rest of us mere mortals, you have LOTS of money! Just quit and be happy!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

omgz get the ringside doctor


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao really he hugs him as he falls down this fucking guy


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

That was a fantastic segment. Dusty killed it, Steph was on point and Show sold that beautifully.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm, give a job to the young son with a new wife or the guy who had a 25 year career and is doing just fine? Tough choice!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Steph is such a cunt, just like real life.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This is just stupid, in kayfabe there's nobody in the back who cares enough about dusty rhodes to run-in and prevent a 60+ year old man from being attacked?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I cant wait for Vince to come back and be the all conquering face over Steph and HHH.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

If Steph really wanted to put Dusty out she should have Ziggler drop them elbows.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao that drama


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

He's fucking crying again


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Big Show crying AGAIN?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Right in the FEELS


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

SCREW Y'ALL HATERS. THIS BIG SHOW SHIT IS FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dusty sells. :clap

Locker room take note.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Show's acting like the black mom at the funeral who cries out "WHY THEY GOTTA TAKE MY BABY."*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Show is acting liek he committing murder! :lol


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

This isn't making me feel bad for Big Show. It's making me think he's a bitch.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

RichardHagen said:


> Big Show. Come on man!!


He made the right choice, better one quick punch than 3 chair shots


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I hate how they've turned him from having an ironclad contract to being a little bitch.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

This shit lmbao was great and aweful at the same time


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Thought Show was going to start doing CPR.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

That was a very well done segment imo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That segment went on far too long, fuck that. Big Show is cringeworthy with his crying.



Mister Hands said:


> Haha, it wasn't really the Bryan hating that made me post that. I'm fine with people not liking him. It's just that face.


Ok. :side:


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Wouldnt be so bad if The Big Show wasnt such an ugly bastard when he cries


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

More emotional than Shawn Michael giving Ric Flair his last kick to the skull!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Why does Show do that "LAWD WHY ME" face every time he's going to do something.*


lmao. Someone get a GIF.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's like 3 hours of unintentional comedy :lmao


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

This is like straight outta goodfellas or the sopranos or the godfather 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Wow...what a bitch.
> 
> And again, Raw delivers another heatbreaking moment...we've been getting a lot of those lately.


Those Rhodes are a sympathetic bunch...

Isn't it awesome that at his age, Dusty sells way better than Cena.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god that was great! I got tears in my eyes but it ain't from crying.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dismembered by chairs :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> This is just stupid, there's nobodoy in the back who cares enough about dusty rhodes to run-in and prevent him from being attacked?


They'll be fired or attacked on the spot.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol Steph is such a cunt, just like real life.


True. Very True. Man. I wish I can dropkick her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT JOB, BIG SHOW. LOOK WHAT YA' JUST DID. ASSHOLE.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL stop saying dismembered 


its so unseemly


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love Dusty's "Oh Dear, I have the vapors" selling of that punch.


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

this show is becoming more and more fucking pathetic every damn week


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously, cant they sue the WWE for this??????????


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SO MUCH FEELINGS!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A neckbrace :lmao


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

So much hate haha, I liked that


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

He killed me.. if you will


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"Welllllllllllllllll It's the CRY SHOW!!!!!!!!!!" :lol :lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

gone dun killed dusty


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome segment!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Do we have to wait unitl Daniel Bryan rapes Stephanie McMahon in cold blood to get his revenge?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dusty, Stephanie, and Big Show did such a great job. That segment was an A+.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Cody has no job and now no dad. Happy Big Show?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Where I would go with this storyline, the Rhodes family sues the McMahons for injuring and endangering their dad. Show those fuckers through legal force! lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> I love Dusty's *"Oh Dear, I have the vapors"* selling of that punch.


Yes! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't even hate Show anymore. That man's tears give me life every time :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe next week they can have Big Show heart punch Lawler?

:mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cody's coming back all Matt Hardy style...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another scene that will replayed multiple times by me :lmao
Never change, Show.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

This is laughably bad television. This stuff is funnier than the stuff they book to be funny.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Show's acting like the black mom at the funeral who cries out "WHY THEY GOTTA TAKE MY BABY."*


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

How long will they drag the Show along? At what point will he say, "enough is enough."


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Dusty, Stephanie, and Big Show did such a great job. That segment was an A+.


Yup, I would be surprised if anything else tops that all night.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph was really milfy tonight


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> I love Dusty's "Oh Dear, I have the vapors" selling of that punch.


We've had a lot of fun here tonight, but there's nothing funny about vapour knockouts.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This show has been great


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wonder how many times Big Show will cry by the end of the year?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm starting to get confused by this whole story. Is what just happened best for business? I know those 3 words are just words for HHH to get heat and is an excuse for what he does but i just don't get it. Maybe its just me. 

But still it was a great segment lead by Steph who can be great sometimes.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great! Who is going to help the WWE! The one man the people are sick of?! CENA!! Do we have to wait for a bland shareholder kissing Cena's ass with no care for the crowd to oppose Triple H?


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

We need the Rock to come back and kick the corporations ass


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This segment was comical. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Dusty. D':

On the positive side though, Cody's gonna have a fuck ton of momentum upon his return.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like these Big Show segments, but I would like it more if he didn't cry all the time.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

BIG SHOW YA DUN FUCKED UP

good job


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Steph is fucking smoking still, and is such a cunt. 

Love her


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> I love Dusty's "Oh Dear, I have the vapors" selling of that punch.


THIS is pretty much it. Big show is the crowd, Woman is Dusty:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

But I promise you know...The BITCH Shoooww!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


>


lol ironically i'm eating popcorn and watching all this! :clap:talk


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Has enough tears to cure the fucking water drought in most third world countries. Getting boring watching him cry now.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I don't care what y'all say, but when Show snaps & starts destroying the Corporation, it will be awesome.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Maybe next week they can have Big Show heart punch Lawler?
> 
> :mark:


:lmao:lmao:lmao This thread is too much.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> I love Dusty's "Oh Dear, I have the vapors" selling of that punch.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to KuritaDavion again."


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stephanie is just one of the best things going today, fucking loving this heel Queen Bitch run.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Big Show is the comic relief now for me. The crying is so dumb I can only laugh.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Wonder how many times Big Show will cry by the end of the year?


at least 2912 more times


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*This guy should take Big Show crying lessons.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Show is my favorite wrestler now.
It took him 15 years but it finally happened :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I fucking hate this X1 Xfinity commercial more than anything at the moment. 

"So I can Recos" "Need you to work on a Cheetos Command". Shut the fuck up.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The way Big Show punched Dusty & then held him...I'm dying.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

suhoney24 said:


> this show is becoming more and more fucking pathetic every damn week


Why bother watching and complaining then?


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Great! Who is going to help the WWE! The one man the people are sick of?! CENA!!


THE ROCK


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Stephanie is amazing right now. Love it when she's evil.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Cryshow and Funkadactyls. Can it get better than this?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> I'm starting to get confused by this whole story. Is what just happened best for business? I know those 3 words are just words for HHH to get heat and is an excuse for what he does but i just don't get it. Maybe its just me.
> 
> But still it was a great segment lead by Steph who can be great sometimes.


Basically The Corporation have two rules:
1) Do what's best for business.
2) If someone has a problem with that, they get royally fucked over.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

someone needs to gif the big show laying dusty down to rest :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Not gonna lie, that was an amazing segment all-around.

I was emotionally invested when Show did that to Dusty.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Stephanie is amazing right now. Love it when she's evil.


She needs better music, but I loved her "DO IT!!!" scream, so evil


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BIG E CHILLIN IN THE BACK LOL


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God damn Stephanie is so fucking hot


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

PTP fucking sucks.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

In before Darren Young performs CPR.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Big E just standing in the corner arms folded.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

you laugh but that was some good writing 
some vintage of mice and men stuff


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao That face Steph made during the Dusty fallout.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Darren Young : Guise I can help , I'm a nurse !


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Quick Darren, teabag him!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Im sure the Rhodes family could sue the WWE over this, that man is 70+ ...........


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

The fucking ambulance omg :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Stephanie is just one of the best things going today, fucking loving this heel Queen Bitch run.


No Diva will stand up to Stephanie, because it's going to take a convicted racist felon to assault her when we don't want to.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

RYDER LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

Zeek said:


> Has enough tears to cure the fucking water drought in most third world countries.


:lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Show taking up half the Ambulance


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ryder :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Usually I find Show's crying bullshit, but I found it touching how he didn't let Dusty fall after the punch. Added some actual emotion to me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn the Bella looks good n yummy today lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

poor divas

double jobber intros


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ShaWWE said:


> The way Big Show punched Dusty & then held him...I'm dying.


He held him as tenderly as a newborn baby lamb. So sweet. 

The big man has an even bigger heart.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Did those paramedics just win an Ambulance Match versus Dusty Rhodes?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Steph's face after he knocked out Dusty

:kobe4


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Aksana


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Amber B said:


> A neckbrace :lmao


Dude is in his 60's and could barely walk up the steps and got punched in the face by Big Show. Yeah he should've walked out after a few seconds of selling.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cameo appearance by Zack Ryder! :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Did I just see Zack Ryder on Raw?!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Booker T: I didn't just see that. Tell me I didn't just see that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lord Flvcko said:


> In before Darren Young performs CPR.


And then he precedes to get a boner.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The ambulance!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

These same diva tag matches happen every week.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh god, JBL please shut up about AJ Lee today.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Double jobber Divas intro with AJ's music playing hahaha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bleh, a divas match.

brb poppin' molly


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Keeping AJ away from king... hmmm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Would it hurts to get some fresh matches wwe?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh no. Nattie is horrible on commentary.

And Naomi is working that relaxed straight pony.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Lmao. Natayla is full of botches. Botched on live TV corrected by The King.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

AJ on commentary, you can almost smell the fear from Lawler.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

It's official, I've fallen for Naomi.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Stephanie is just one of the best things going today, fucking loving this heel Queen Bitch run.


I'm loving her too, always did. She's really shining being heel though.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

So Bries a face?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Big Show/PTP vs Shield at BATTLEGROUND


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

He was only punched


AJ time


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass on cameron!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DAT ASS BY NAOMI!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Upside the head with that ambulance door just then


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The payoff for this feud has to be Cody doing Crossrhoades on Vince at the same time Golddust is doing Shattered Dreams on Stephanie.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi in that attire


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh dear god it's Total Divas time. Let the nap portion of the broadcast begin. ADR is up next for your sleeping pleasure.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

AJ has a wicked annoying voice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Quick get Dusty in the AMBER LAMPS






or


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lord Flvcko said:


> In before Darren Young performs CPR.


:lmao :lmao :lmao This freakin' forum...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

People think this theatrics from Big Show's KO Punch

Dusty actually had a stroke from standing up too long


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

AJ overcame dem odds :cena3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now this fuckery to follow.

I don't promote violence against women.

So when I say that AJ should be punched in the throat, my streak continues.


----------



## braven24 (Feb 9, 2009)

AJ FOR PLAY BY PLAY :mark: :mark: :dance


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Jojo at ringside with pom poms?
:buried


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

911 operator is like report an assault and battery. The man is 7ft 5 about 500 pounds bald head and likely crying


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jesus Christ Aj is off tonight. This is terrible.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> So Bries a face?


Of course. All the Total Diva's are faces for some reason.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Aj sounds like zero from gta san andreas.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cameron's ass


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ has one sexy voice


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jerry The King Lawler is loved by the fans, because they are stupid enough to cheer for him piledriving AJ Lee to support Total Divas.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What the fuck are you doing, Alicia?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

All Natty needs is herself. 

And some batteries...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AJ. :lmao

Inb4 she interferes this match once again.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Naomi's ass is retarded.

God damn Layla's ass is in this match too. So much ASS!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

NATTIE'S MIC ISN'T EVEN ON :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestling is fake, im sure the big show didnt even hit him.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Laylas ass!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is.....awkward.........


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Headset BOTCH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie is just...depressing.
I'm over AJ on commentary.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh no. Nattie is horrible on commentary.
> 
> And Naomi is working that relaxed straight pony.


Nattie with that broke headset. 

SHE'S STILL TALKING THOUGH AND WE CAN'T HEAR IT.

AND JERRY GAVE HER HIS :lmao:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally... King is off commentary


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ugh, divas, time to change the channel.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No Jerry \o/


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Each week AJ just keeps getting better. Just awesome.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

cringe when ajs on mic


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Even the headset doesn't care about Nattie.*


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

So AJ is basically female CM Punk now


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Natalya would bring up that epic botch.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, AJ on commentary needs to happen every week. She just runs rings around those useless chunks of coal.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone botched the headsets?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Gooner said:


> *He was only punched*
> 
> 
> AJ time


A 67 year old man. Hit with Big Show's finisher. Yep. Only punched.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The King gave up his headset.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

#TeamAJ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that was bad all around.
Jesus. Just kill the division for now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'You're a title holder, i'm a born champion' okay


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

"You say crazy like it's a bad thing!"

I came.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What kinda of finisher is that?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why are they blaming it on AJ?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Naomi & Cameron?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like Nattie said a "porn champion".


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

ColtofPersonality said:


> A 67 year old man. Hit with Big Show's finisher. Yep. Only punched.


Still real to you, huh?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WHO ARE THE HEELS N FACES? This isn't TNA :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That hot tag was fucking awful


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

> As part of the wwe universe I am now boycoting the wwe I willnot watch or order any more pay per veiw because the Mc Mans have gone to far dusty RHODES IS A LIVING LEGION YOU DON'T DO THAT TO A LEGION!


WWE's Facebook page :lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"You're just jealous, you're not a Total Diva."

What a comeback.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was shit from AJ. Just keep insulting King and you're golden.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That crowd was so quiet if someone farted you would have heard it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's amazing how utterly crap the divas are on here yet I can't stop watching Total Divas.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"You are a title holder, I am a born champion."

Good line, Nattie.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Natalya "Your just jealous ... because you're not a Total Diva"

Such a weak putdown, complete with the lame pause.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

sbuch said:


> This is like straight outta goodfellas or the sopranos or the godfather
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Stop bawstin our balls


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nattie's mic botching it up thanks to AJ. :lmao :lmao :lmao

& I don't ever remember Nattie ever beating AJ this year?

AJ/Nattie? :mark: Marking out.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweet Jesus. Brie Bella is smoking hot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

DAT DIVA STAREDOWN that no one gives a shit about.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That was such a great match. Seriously they need to do something with these Divas on Raw. Total Divas is awesome but this is garbage.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This diva storyline is actually more interesting than most things going on in the WWE right now. Props to WWE on that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Natalya mocks AJ for being dumped all the time and accuses her of messing with her headset with no proof. 

Who is the heel again?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

is it wrong that I wanted them to make out


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Maddox's pants are a bit too tight.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Gooner said:


> Still real to you, huh?


Kayfabe wise? Yes. Of course it is.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Nattie sound like a sore loser there. Boo hoo.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That hometown pop for the Miz....you didn't hear it? Nobody did


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sure there are disabled older men who watch WWE and have nothing to do but sing Avril Lavinge songs and jack off at a headless pictuer of the Great Khali at the same time.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"You're just jealous you're not a Total Diva"

Natty speaking the truth.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

I guess we can't blame the miz for being so terrible. He is from the city of losers.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't with the OG Short Bus Bitch and her Kermit the Frog voice.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

So r the wyatts on for tonight?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:cole3 "The Awesome Miz" :cole3





:cole3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They should just change the diva's championship belt to something women would really fight over.. Like a $99 wedding dress or a pair of shoes...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Nattie's mic botching it up thanks to AJ. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> & I don't ever remember Nattie ever beating AJ this year?
> 
> AJ/Nattie? :mark: Marking out.


Remember the Sharpshooter/ref botch not too long ago?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

shoulda brought up jaret


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Maddox's pants are a bit too tight.


Never too tight for dat ass


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Well that was bad all around.
> Jesus. Just kill the division for now.


The match wasn't that bad...

Naomi is very, very good.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

rjsbx1 said:


> *"You're just jealous, you're not a Total Diva."
> 
> What a comeback.*


Makes a lot of sense after that lengthy promo she gave about how she was proud she wasn't a total diva.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE's Facebook page :lol


A LIVING LEGION HOW DARE YOU!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So Natalya mocks AJ for being dumped all the time and accuses her of messing with her headset with no proof.
> 
> Who is the heel again?


In WWE, a babyface diva is one who loves d-list reality tv fame and flirting with the King


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> 'You're a title holder, i'm a born champion' okay


If Nattie didn't have that farting gimmick, and stopped dancing with Khali I would of took that quote serious.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Where is your Womens title now AJ Lee?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Miz wants another dance contest.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Nattie and AJ still? Every title match they have, Nat ALWAYS taps out.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I can't with the OG Short Bus Bitch and her Kermit the Frog voice.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> *This diva storyline is actually more interesting than most things going on in the WWE right now.* Props to WWE on that.


:side:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I'm sure there are disabled older men who watch WWE and have nothing to do but sing Avril Lavinge songs and jack off at a headless pictuer of the Great Khali at the same time.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope the Rhodes feud ends up with Cody Crossrhoding Vince at the same time as Wig Golddust Shattered Dream's Steph.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Miz wants another dance contest.



Is this happening again?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I'm sure there are disabled older men who watch WWE and have nothing to do but sing Avril Lavinge songs and jack off at a headless pictuer of the Great Khali at the same time.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> That crowd was so quiet if someone farted you would have heard it.



Well it was Natalyas gimmick!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

More gems from WWE's Facebook page.



> I used to support my children in their love for wrestling because of their anti-bullying campaign. It was a good message that I wanted my children to see and hear. Not anymore!! While I am aware that this is all staged for ratings, my children believe it is real. The fact that Stephanie & Triple H not only condone, but encourage bullying with the blessing of her father makes me sick. She seriously just ambushed Dusty Rhodes. How can you in good conscious do that to a human being and then go tell all the little children it is wrong to bully someone smaller/weaker than them? The fact that what they portray on t.v. is the complete opposite of what they claim to stand for just pisses me off.
> ***HEY!!! WWE!!!! YOU DONT HAVE TO BE HYPOCRITES TO GET RATINGS***


Gotta love those soccer mom's.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ColtofPersonality said:


> A 67 year old man. Hit with Big Show's finisher. Yep. Only punched.


A punch that was given by a remorseful/reluctant Show which meant he didn't put all of his force into it and he broke his fall.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

WWE having AJ tone it down a bit this week.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

DAT STAREDOWN BETWEEN AJ AND NATTIE, GUYS. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Is this happening again?


Not the dance contest.....................this:


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Miz major heel turn tonight....no idea why, but there you go


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> why they doing anything ro keep daniel bryan from winning the wwe belt wwe should lose its ratings for this they should boycott this show triple h did that for ratings anybody agrees with should start a boycott now and why they waited until tonight to take daniel bryans belt they should have did that last night thats cheating in my book if i was daniel bryan i would go to the wrestling league that airs on spike tv yall. need to get rid of triple h for that


Moar GOATness from WWE's Facebook page


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did you know? 

On the 8th day, God created the WWE! It is a Holy Creation!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That still :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

They followed up that awesome Dusty/Steph/Show segment with a ton of ASS. Layla looked bodacious on the apron. This Raw owns.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

I feel sorry for those poor soldiers who went to Night of Champions. At least they didn't have to play like those other poor souls.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' Hug! :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


>


CAN THE WWE NOT ALLOW TO LET HOLLYWOOD WRITERS WASTE MONEY TO PAY OFF FAKE PLASTIC GROUPIES FOR SEX?!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Talk about some HARD TIMES!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SANDOW!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Dusty is 68. Holy shit, and I thought Flair was old


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's 67! They never get anything correct fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Damien Sandow? Who is he losing to this week?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Sandow to job to Moz?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No, the worst day of Big Show's life was when the Shield's daddy stole the casket of Show's dead mom during the funeral.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

That kid's gonna jack the briefcase.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Damien "Hire me for weddings, this wrestling gig ain't going well" Sandow


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> More gems from WWE's Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those soccer mom's.


She claims she knows it's staged but yet hates what they are doing. WWE has been doing this for years lady lol.

I just ignore those types of parents.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

FCP said:


> Not the dance contest.....................this:


Wouldn't mind that.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

inb4 Sandow jobs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why dont they let sandow cut promos anymore


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Guess he did'nt want to cash in on a nothing PPV.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, no way he's beating RVD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RVD can leave now. Thanks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotta admit this RAW owns :HHH2

It's good for business.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Hmmm I wonder if Sandow could actually win this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that shirt.

DON'T TURN YA BACK ON THE WOLFPACK.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

So how high is RVD right now? :troll


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RVD!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This whole ricardo/RVD thing isn't working


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandow the unfortunate jobber is back in action.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rob Van Dam, I guess ADR is coming out to the announcement table.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

How does that make Sandow the bad guy? Every man for himself, right? 

LOL at this so-called logic.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Did you know?
> 
> On the 8th day, God created the WWE! It is a Holy Creation!


I love you.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Amber B said:


> A punch that was given by a remorseful/reluctant Show which meant he didn't put all of his force into it and he broke his fall.


But he's old.. :sad:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RVD and Ricardo. The WWE's most mismatched pair since Ted Dibiase Jr. and Maryse.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh goody, Sandow's jobbing again again to RVD.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

One of a KIIIIIIIIIIND!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ and Nattie staring at each other like they were Wand and Cro Cop:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I used to like RVD's entrance, now I don't like RVD's entrances anymore.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> :side:


And I'm shocked to say that, but it's the truth imo. Outside of the Corporation storyline, What else is good? RVD/Del Rio feud is terrible, Punk/Heyman is bad, the divas stuff has actually been interesting since AJ's pipebomb.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sandow gets teh jobber entrance and will job in less than 5 minutes. :jay2


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The real disturbing thing? Ricardo keeps wearing dress pants with that hideous airbrushed t-shirt.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

At least they mentioned that Sandow had a great chance to cash in but didn't for unknown reasons.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Man... ADR without Ricardo is like peanut butter without jelly.
Sad. 

RVD with Ricardo is like a weed pbj sandwich with crack cocaine on top.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

> I am so disgusted with Triple H and Stephanie McMahon I may stop watching WWE shows until they come to their senses and stop this stupid crap they keep pulling on all the superstars. Triple H has turned into Vince McMahon over the last two weeks and the fans DON"T LIKE IT!


:lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> RVD and Ricardo. The WWE's most mismatched pair since Ted Dibiase Jr. and Maryse.


I give you Natalya and a headset.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

FCP said:


> Not the dance contest.....................this:


Never again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Sandow......and you guys thought Ziggler was a jobber...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ricardo looks like a hand picked RVD mark from the crowd with that RVD T shirt on.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> More gems from WWE's Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those soccer mom's.


Instead of pressing a button on my remote, I'll write a wall of text describing how it's the TV's fault that I'm a horrible parent. That'll show them!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why dont they let sandow cut promos anymore


It's good for business because the little kiddies don't understand Sandow and get bored. :trips


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> RVD and Ricardo. The WWE's most mismatched pair since Ted Dibiase Jr. and Maryse.


Maryse was way better to look at than Ricardo though.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I hate when they talk about other shit besides the match.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> WWE having AJ tone it down a bit this week.


Maybe for the E network execs and the shareholders who are riding on the total Divas fame.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> He gets a push cuz he likes a weenie in his butt


Saw this on Facebook regarding Darren Young.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

THE ELOHEEM WINS

:bosh3


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The wrong music.

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So now is the #1 contender for the MITB case.

And that music fuck up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it sad that I can pretty much set a watch to RVD's matches?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

BOTCH


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

why did it play sandows music


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Music Botch!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, did they just play Sandow's music? :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How could someone think Sandow would win? They seriously had his music ready?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Botch a fucking song, lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Music botch :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol Sin Cara is back!!


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

DAT BOTCh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Off the rails.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job soundteam, lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dumass audio people


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sandow has become the face of Jobbers.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Them TNA technicians.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Dat music botch!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sandow jobbing out while holding MITB. Best for business.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMAO...That theme BOTCH!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did they play sandow's theme when RVD won the match?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sandow's theme :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I wasn't even looking so I assumed Sandow won. :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Wrong theme lol


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Did they just play Sandow's music when RVD won?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAOOOO RVD wins but Sandow's music plays :lmao :lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Surprised you would ever mess up playing Sandow's music after a match.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Maryse was way better to look at than Ricardo though.


Lol maryse is ugly.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sandow jobs more than Ziggler did following his MITB victory. :StephenA


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow. Sandow's music gets played. Botch mania all around tonight.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

music botch, lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WTF they were playing Sandow's theme. :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Starting to like Rob Van Dams new music


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They played Sandow's theme. One of you marks played his song didn't you? :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao wow 

“Winner of this match"
“HALLLLELUJAH"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Botch from the production team. :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

When Ziggler had the briefcase he lost a lot, now Sandow has the briefcase and he is loosing a lot.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh god. Miz is getting a title shot. 

That's a relief. Miz is going to get punted. :mark:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Miz match soon, ugh.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That down syndrome kid :lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The General's Office?*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Someone is fired :lol


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

Dat botched music.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Music derp


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RVD is winning matches just because. That future.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's only 9.30


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Miz is gonna get fucked up.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you Sandow for your wisdom.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Natalya vs AJ LEee now, divas championship. Im at the arena, show is not airing live.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miz vs. Orton fpalm

Really....really :side:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat botch doe :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

well Miz gets punted, you're welcome


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

So Miz gets to be the guy that's made an example of for the reborn Randy Orton. bama3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Did you know?
> 
> On the 8th day, God created the WWE! It is a Holy Creation!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If Miz wins and by some logic that means he gets a title shot, I'm fucking done tonight.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The Miz really needs to grow some facial hair again. Slicked back hair without facial hair makes him look like that creepy kid at school that wants you to pull and smell his fingers.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Miz doesn't deserve to face Orton.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz/Orton have no chemistry and this match will be awful. Who am I kidding any Miz match sucks.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dammit armstrong is at it again


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Miz gon' to be punted in his own town.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

King Gimp said:


> That down syndrome kid :lol


Dude WTF, that isnt right


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Excited to see Miz and Orton. Maybe Orton get's too overwhelmed and Miz gets the upset? It is his hometown? Excited to see the pop for miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sandow is so not winning the title.

I normally don't like Randy Orton. But if you punt Miz into the last century Randy all your sins are forgiven. Shitting in bags, going AWOL, 12 Rounds 2, all gone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz gonna get curbstomped by Orton.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

AJ MUST BE BEHIND THE MUSIC BOTCH!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Orton/Miz. That could either be average, below average, bad or very bad. It won't be good.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't even think Ohio gives a shit about Miz.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hopefully Randy will annihilate The Miz.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE 2K14 with the Rock on the cover. 

How's that working out for you WWE? The BotchaMania highlight reel from last night continues...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Saint Dick said:


> Orton/Miz. That could either be average, below average, bad or very bad. It won't be good.


Miz is getting punted straight to Survivor Series.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Gooner said:


> Dude WTF, that isnt right


Two mongs don't make a right.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Home town match?

Imcoming burial


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Saint Dick said:


> Orton/Miz. That could either be average, below average, bad or very bad. It won't be good.


Hopefully Miz gets punted at least.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Miz vs Orton? fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> that shirt.
> 
> DON'T TURN YA BACK ON THE WOLFPACK.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cleveland doesn't want to be too emotionally attached to a superstar so they purposely fuck up.

:lelbron


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Miz up next? 
Food & bathroom break!

I would be booing the hell outta Miz if I was there right now.
and I'm "from" Cleveland

My opinion of Miz since his debut


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah but they give a crap about the broken down cripple walker Khali!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I like Sandow but can't give a damn about him at this point, hope things get better for him in the future.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> So Miz gets to be the guy that's made an example of for the reborn Randy Orton. bama3


:lol


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

is it just me or the matches are getting shorter and shorter every week?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A MACHETE SEQUEL? :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm actually going to watch that new Machete movie & as long as I enter with no expectations, I'll leave satisfied.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Lol maryse is ugly.


http://i.imgur.com/7WXFWs4.gif


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

At least Cena gets boo'ed in his hometown. Cleveland won't give a fuck about Miz.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

ScottishJobber said:


> Two mongs don't make a right.


Get out


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Wait, Mel Gibson and Charlie Sheen are in the new Machete?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy SHIT we're nearing two hours and NOT ONE WWE APP mention! Not ONE!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who expects Miz to not get a reaction out of his hometown crowd?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I was upset that I'd get to see Miz/Orton.. then I refreshed the page on here and you guys reminded me of Randy needing to re-find his inner asshole. Silverlining, good to see you!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SP103 said:


> Holy SHIT we're nearing two hours and NOT ONE WWE APP mention! Not ONE!


Don't you dare jinx it!! :cole3


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I like Sandow but can't give a damn about him at this point, hope things get better for him in the future.


When he wins the title, you will.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Undertaker? WTF happened to the lights?


----------



## DookieMan (Sep 30, 2004)

Miz vs Orton? :bosh6


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

light botch lmao the fuck is happenning there.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> At least Cena gets boo'ed in his hometown. Cleveland won't give a fuck about Miz.


I'd be willing to bet he gets a big pop.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> I wasn't even looking so I assumed Sandow won. :lmao


Same.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I love JBL on commentary :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bye ref.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I always thought Charles Robinson was the senior official of the WWE.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you think Scott will referee their rematch and completely fuck Daniel Bryan over? I see it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Goodbye, you won't be missed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

lyze man said:


> is it just me or the matches are getting shorter and shorter every week?


And that's a good thing. Save long matches for PPV's, that what they're for. I don't care for long matches on RAW, unless it's an important match. We need more mic time and character development on RAW instead of pointless, filler matches like R-Truth vs Fandango.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*OH YOU DIDN'T KNOWWWW....YO ASS ABOUT TO GET FIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRED.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Triple H let the man speak!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He had to let Scott go


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wasn't Armstrong fired a couple of years ago also (for real)?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Scott Armstrong just got Big Johnny'd


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Scott armstrong was in TNA a few years back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

HHH burying Scott.

:berried
:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't worry Scott just forward your resume to the NBA. You'll be just fine.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Time to fire. :trips


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

But... Scott is one of the best refs, fuck you hunter!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

You're Fired.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Girl bye.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Incoming Miz squash.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hunter taking care of Scottie


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope Randy punts The Miz out of existence.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wasnt it HHHs idea for hte montreal screw job LOL

And he is getting pissed at Scott Armstrong and Daniel Bryan ha ha ha


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Scott Armstrong heel turn incoming.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr.Personality


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So basically HHH orchestrated the whole thing and is going to give Armstrong an awesome severance package to keep him quiet.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Randy just fast-ly walking to the ring. :lmao


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

future endeavors


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*TBH he has had problems with CM Punk before so he IS a liability *


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton walking fast!

Return of the punt? :mark:

EDIT: The pose is gone?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Adios Scott.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Don't worry Scott just forward your resume to the NBA. You'll be just fine.


:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nest week: Road Dogg vs Randy for Scott's job! Then bring in Bullet Bob!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Who's that refereeing in the Impact Zone Tazz? It's... it's Matt Legstrong!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

"The voices in my head say you suck"

Such a bland and perfect sign.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

2007-2010 Orton plz:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hit the road Jack


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DAT POP


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Triple H let the man speak!


Why, so he can blow the whole plot?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Legend Killer, the Viper Randy Orton about to punt Miz into no man's land. rton2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Triple H loves to bury everyone :HHH2


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I hope Randy punts The Miz out of existence.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Hope Miz gets punted out into the employment line


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMAO. Miz about to get MUUURRRdered in his hometown.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

UGH they cheered him. 

"Cleveland's own"


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cat pop for Miz.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

My man Miz getting that POP bama3


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Orton intro'd before Miz. WWE really wants Cleveland to give a shit.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Cole, she didn't say remose. She said some next level gibberish word.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Miz getting a pop? DAFUQ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Miz looks so creepy without facial hair and slicked back hair.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Adios Miz, enjoy your vaca.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How can a crowd this good come from the same place as the miz


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he mentioned Shawn eariler..and now he's "going to take care" Road Dogg's brother...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: ORTON GOING IN!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Miz's parents :


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr and Mrs Miz aren't the most attractive couple.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ORTON FUCKING MIZ UP IN FRONT OF HIS FAMILY :lmao :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Miz's dad :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DESTROY HIM!!!!!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz's Dad and Mom. I'm sure they're nice people.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao

This shit gonna get Randy cheers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Randy Orton hearing voices in his head!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hopefully we can see a punt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Miz parents are so ugly


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Miz's dad :lmao :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

there is ALWAYS a call to assault the miz


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

the parents lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz' dad looks a little like Wilford Brimley.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton's GOATing with that Miz attack.

Miz with dem white trash parents.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Lmao, now i know why the miz is so ugly........................


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Why can't we have more of THIS Orton?!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I approve of Orton destroying a goof like The Miz in his hometown. Dat heat.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz's parents are still in the 70s.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh shit getting the fam involved


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

HAHAHAHA TELL ME THAT'S REALLY HIS PARENTS!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Miz's mother selling that fear!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Miz's Dad looks like Weird Al in the "Fat" music video.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

hahaha Miz's parents this is so mean but I can't stop laughing


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Is it awful that I want Orton to punt Miz's dad?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Punt Miz's parents!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Miz getting his ass kicked


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ The Mike's parents and that one guy booing him in the front row. :lol

Randy, bring back the punt!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Have we gone one show without this MF'er firing somebody?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> More gems from WWE's Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those soccer mom's.


The real question here is why doesn't she just tell her kids that wrestling isn't real?

My little sister is a fan and since she was old enough to understand what it meant I always told her that it wasn't real. She treats it like any other TV show.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

A bit forced but this is a damn good start. I like where they're going with this, Randy needed some REAL direction. He needed to be more than a Corporate Puppet Champion. He needs to be a lunatic heel that they rather have the belt on because he's a rabid dog that's capable of keeping Bryan at bay. 

Good deal.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> The Miz parents are so ugly


Really?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*lol are Miz parent's part of Duck Dynasty?* :russo


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Now we know where The Miz gets his peado look from.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMAO at Miz's parents. A hippie and a Joan Crawford look a like. They could've hired some actors for the parts.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Lmao, now i know why the miz is so ugly........................


Meh, probably still looking better than you.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck did he get those parents from?


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

I feel the return of the punt kick by orton


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Orton was dead wrong for that, lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Miz's fucking dad getting punted. FFS. Pathetic. Should have really just been Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Miz's parents are here. Yup, he's getting punted in the face


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Miz' dad looks like a long lost wyatt


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

This is too good


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

No way can those be his parents


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why can't WWE build up a baby face diva to take on Stephanie?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously, if i was the Miz, i wouldnt let my parents be on TV, they are so ugly lol.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The mom looked so horrified, while Mr. Miz could care less. *


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn. I like the Miz


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Finally some unexpected turn of event


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Orton punted Cena's dad. He's gonna punt Miz's dad. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"IF" the PUNT returns, i'll mark the FUCK out!! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread's bashing of Miz's parents is GOAT.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Fuck did he get those parents from?


Because you get the liberty to find two people you call parents? :lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

If Randy wants to get real heat he'll punt the Miz's mom.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz's mom for Diva's champ.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Flawless Victory said:


> LMAO at Miz's parents. A hippie and a Joan Crawford look a like. They could've hired some actors for the parts.


"Yeah, uh, Miz's parents, you're not good enough to play the part of your son's parents. Sorry."

:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OMG. :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> Lmao, now i know why the miz is so ugly........................


:kobe


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Miz's Dad looks like Weird Al in the "Fat" music video.*


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWESOOOOOMEEEEE!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miz' parents should join the Wyatt's :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Spending time with his family at ringside when he's supposed to be having a match?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the emotional aspect they're adding to not only the storylines, but within the mathces as well.

Faces are being made left and right.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

KILL HIM


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FlemmingLemming said:


> If Randy wants to get real heat he'll punt the Miz's mom.


All she has to do is open her mouth and Randy would break his foot on that overbite.





I tried so hard not to say anything. I really did.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So what is the ME?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Miz jumping on Orton and punching him like a lil bitch. :ti


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol the people on here ragging on Miz's looks. But he's engaged to Maryse tho:-/


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

I guess the Miz doesn't give any of his money to his dad. He looks like he has been living on the streets for the past 10 years.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> All she has to do is open her mouth and Randy would break his foot on that overbite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Miz's parents :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SMH @ ya'll going in on his family.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight's Raw has been AWESOME :vince5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd cum on his mom's face just to cover it up. Ugly as fuck.

I tried to stop myself... really.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not going to say anything bad about the Miz's parents...because I'm classy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

His mom looks like that evil orphanage owner from Annie.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

PUNT THIS FUCKER


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

His parents are less enthusiastic than cena's


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Because you get the liberty to find two people you call parents? :lmao


Hah just realised as I posted that.

I done fucked up


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz finna get murdered now. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Lmao, now i know why the miz is so ugly........................


Not cool, dude.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Miz's dad looks like the guy from Crosby Stills and Nash, and Young


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*FLASHBACK TO THE ZACK GOWAN BEATDOWN OF '03.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Get them hippy's of my screen.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Please punt him, Orton.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Sick bastard


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The only way I could enjoy this segment any more would be if Big Show was sitting at ringside, sobbing uncontrollably.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

This Randy, best Randy.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What a family reunion!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Just ok a punt, Vince. Just this once.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

zero fucks given by Miz dad, gonna need a smiley of that chill ass dude


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Miz must be adopted because he looks nothing like his mom or dad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Xapury said:


> So what is the ME?


Bryan vs. Rollins i think :ex:


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao The expression on Miz's dad's face. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

We're all enjoying the Miz get raped..so let's bring back some rage..

"WHAT THE F*CK YOU MEAN THERE'S NO PLAYOFFS IN THIS PREMIER LEAGUE!"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Miz's Dad:

"I have no idea what's going on."


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Even Miz's mother doesn't seem to give a fuck about his performance. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, I zoned out for a second. Has this match even officially started?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome fight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

is Miz's dad wearing a tuxedo shirt..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton gives no fuck :lmao I love it


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I'm not going to say anything bad about the Miz's parents...because I'm classy.


What if Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose was doing the beat down? :lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Miz's dad tried to fuck Maryse yet?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Miz's parents no-selling :hogan2


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Miz's father looks like the late great Paul Bearer in a wig. Even the facial expressions are similar.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Shawn vs JBL anyone?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miz's dad going 'I don't give a fuck' mode


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Gooner said:


> Dude WTF, that isnt right


Shit. I meant that in the nicest way possible.
I just enjoyed the enthusiasm.

Sorry if it sounded insensitive, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Miz's dad is totally no selling this beating.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What an obnoxious yellow-shirted idiot in the front.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

miz's dad no selling this beating


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Miz's dad wtf just no expression at all :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

The dad doesn't give a fuck :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti at those thirsty bitches eye raping Orton


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Got nothing on Lesnar/Gowen


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Miz's dad's lack of concern about Miz has won me over.

"That's my boy, a pile of shit."


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

:lmao @ the corny acting


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The Miz's Dad was not briefed about tonight. Lol. 

PG Era DDT there. No Punt


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz dropped his feet off the barricade way too early.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Miz's Dad doesn't give two shits. :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> zero fucks given by Miz dad, gonna need a smiley of that chill ass dude


:lmao I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miz parent's look like hillbillies :

Notice how the cameraman doesn't focus on Miz' dad...who shows no emotion :lol


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay I was wrong. That was good. Intense brawl with a hot crowd. (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Miz's mom selling the hell out of this match :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

:lmao the guy in the yellow next to Miz's parents cheering at the beating


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz's dad seems okay with this ass-beating his son is taking.

Just saying.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Miz's dad is all like "Dude.....what the hell man?"


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Moms doing well on being concerned dad couldn't care less


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY! BAH GAHD HE KILLED HIM!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz's Dad gives zero shits about his own son getting destroyed.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ZERO reaction from his dad :lmao:lmao

NO FUCKS GIVEN


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

hahaha at the dude screaming punt kick standing next to his mom


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Daddy Miz looking like, "Damn it Miz, I tought you better than this!"


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Zero fucks were given by Mr. Miz while Mrs. Miz oversells it. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

maybe the miz will retire now

and no one likes miz in the lockeroom ha


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Best Part of Raw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why so mean Orton?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They act as though Randy Orton has never done this before.

Also, I am quite sure canvas is more dangerous than padded floors.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Got nothing on Lesnar/Gowen


That shit is in the history books.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Miz's infamous racist dad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DO A PUNT ORTON!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Kill him, Randy. KILL HIM!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

If they were gonna allow a punt kick they would have had Orton attempt it last week on Edge with Bryan making a save. The punt is gone forever IMO.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Maryse to save the day


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz's dad has been smoking it up with RVD and Retardo Rodriguez.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, shit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the Orton we thought we were getting at Summerslam.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Do it you sick bastard


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Miz's mom is a little hot after 4 beers.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Kane/HBK 2004 spot haha


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT..


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lol @ people cheering!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Punt :mark:?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

PUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I imagine in a few hours time Miz's Dad will be like....

"Wait....he was beating up my son!"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good night, sweet princess.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

You gotta love the obese virgins that are posting here making fun of other people's looks. You guys might want to look into a mirror sometimes. Denial is not good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was aaaaaaaaaaaaaweeeeeeeeeeeesoooooooooooome.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

woah i bet that hurt legit


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Why isn't Bryan saving his Mentor?! What a dick!


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus. This is some sick serial killer type shit man. 

Orton, you so crazy!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Laaaaame! He knee'd his upper back


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahahahah Miz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*PUNTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Orton has some drool in his beard. :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

well Miz is getting married to Maryse... have a good time off


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAT mom is going to die from a heart attack damm.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

No punt? BOOO!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Orton completely missed that by a fucking mile :lol

That was worse that Big Show knocking out Dusty


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The ambulance will be busy tonight! Miz with that backstage heat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GOD BLESS YOU, RANDY ORTON.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Now this Miz beatdown is what's best for business.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

This Miz beatdown will only get the older males in the audience involved in the cheers for Orton


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

This is the best thing I've even seen either of these guys do in forever.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This is why psycho Orton is so damn awesome.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So orton turned face?

Or we supposed to care for miz


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

No punt?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Poor Miz


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

And all in all, that was the worst acid trip Mr Mizanin ever had.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wanted a PUNT


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

No punt, but I'm okay with this beatdown.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Miz' mum has got it goin on


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Miz's mom : OMG OMG NOOOO
Miz's dad: LOL this shits so fake


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Did Orton just turn face?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lame, he kneed his back, not his head. stupid.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think they ended the Punt with the concerns over concussions in the past few years. Too much concern of a mistake that could wipe someone out..


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Miz's dad no-sold his son getting his ass-kicked. NO SYMPY.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Orton, get a punt in before commercial break...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

If only this happened to Cena in Boston by Randy in front of his parents, :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Orton is interesting again


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes it's what we want!


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

Guess Miz had a holiday booked in then.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton being a badass like the good ol years.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

He's back :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Take that Miz! rton2


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Uh...yeah? That's the rabid dog you want to put the WWE Title on. A monster capable of dismantling a Hero.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Oh Jesus. This is some sick serial killer type shit man.
> 
> *Orton, you so crazy!*


I know, riiiiight?
:lol


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Punt his dad. It'll be best for business, Randy. :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ACSplyt said:


> What if Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose was doing the beat down? :lol


What does that have to do with the struggle that is the faces of Mom and Pop Miz?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Michael Cole: Voice of the Resistance.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Welp. That's a fine coming. #NoChairshotsToTheHead


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Miz dad is fucking hilarious. That will be a smiley soon.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I have something in common with his mom. We both look ridiculous dressed as a woman.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm sad at no punt, but there are few things I wish for more than for Miz to get demolished, so I'll take it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Im sure miz parents already know that wrestling is fake, so they are not worried.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> Laaaaame! He knee'd his upper back


Yeah because he's really gonna break the guy's neck. Come on.

I will say when Kane or someone got their neck crushed from the top rope a few years ago was a lot more believeable though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> No punt?


:bosh4 I know... He punted Big Show but they won't let him punt Miz.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Best Part of Raw


I preferred it when it was called "Umbasa."


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Jeez, Cole's more concerned than Miz's actual dad.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz's dad was even unconcerned at that knee to the chair.

"Walk it off kid, I got that and more at a Steely Dan concert in 79. Lost a kidney at Steppenwolf. Clinically dead at the Stones. Pussy."


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

If it seems improbable for hellfire and brimstone to be so utterly chilling, you haven’t met Kane. Terrorizing WWE since 1997.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well Miz and Maryse are getting married.


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

Wonder if those are his real parents?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I had so much fun watching this show so far :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mom, Dad, we need you ringside for RAW... to put Orton over as a heel


----------



## PrinceYumil (Jan 29, 2012)

That was awful... 

Total no selling from Miz's parents. Weird kneedrop to the upper back. 

Just use the punt since that's already over :/


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Loving this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miz's dad honestly looked like he didn't give a fuck! :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Getting married?

CONGRATS, WE'RE GONNA FUCK UP YOUR NECK OR FIRE YOU ON TV! YOUR CHOICE

:HHH2 :vince5 rton2


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Mizs dad knows his sons beating is best for business


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Orton just did a heel turn inside a heel turn.


----------



## DookieMan (Sep 30, 2004)

That went much better than expected


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I have something in common with his mom. We both look ridiculous dressed as a woman.


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Im sure miz parents already know that wrestling is fake, so they are not worried.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Does Miz have a bad relationship with his father, looked like he didn't give a shit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Miz's dad was even unconcerned at that knee to the chair.
> 
> "Walk it off kid, I got that and more at a Steely Dan concert in 79. Lost a kidney at Steppenwolf. Clinically dead at the Stones. Pussy."


:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If WWE knew how to operate correct camera angles that would have been so much better


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Really strong RAW coming off Night of Champions. Pretty much enjoyed everything tonight, so far.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> If only this happened to Cena in Boston by Randy in front of his parents, :lmao


He'll only get up like nothing happened and smile. :cena2:cena2


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm dreading the incoming Miz push when he returns.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Miz's mom : OMG OMG NOOOO
> Miz's dad: LOL this shits so fake


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHHGame78 said:


> lame, he kneed his back, not his head. stupid.


.....
Come on.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

shouldn't have screwed him out of his title...wouldn't mind putting the boots to a few people on here like that..


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Lucky Bastard Miz, Maryse is a goddess.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Why in the hell are people asking if Orton turned face?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Miz's dad though. Just totally no sold everything :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Well Miz and Maryse are getting married.


If there is a God he has one fucked up sense of humor....and has really bad taste...or he's blind...and dumb.....


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Miz's dad may have totally no-sold that beating, but really sold the hell out of his diabetes.*


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

About time Blandy did something interesting. The fact that he did it to Miz made it that much better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THE MAN!*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

The big guy!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The big guyyyyy :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THE BIG GUY


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk... Mr. 9 O'Clock Segment


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big "Paul Heyman" Guy


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Go away, Axel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Heyman in the wheelchair. 

He looks fucking adorable!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

ryback = austin on roids


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol heyman


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Wilkos


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Heyman in a wheelchair :lol


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I miss Maryse she was my favorite diva.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman :clap


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Heyman in a wheelchair, I can't :lmao :lmao


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

FFS IS CURTIS STILL HERE


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Big Guy


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*DA BIG GUY!!!*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Look at this motherfucker :lmao


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Heyman. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TommyRich said:


> Why in the hell are people asking if Orton turned face?


Because Orton just kicked the shit out of a cunt.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They should just cut Curtis Axel and give him a pool cleaner gimmick or something.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Miz's dad may have totally no-sold that beating, but really sold the hell out of his diabetes.*


Aaaaaaaaand we've officially gone overboard.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha Axel just there to push the wheelchair then leave


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

joeycalz said:


> Really strong RAW coming off Night of Champions. Pretty much enjoyed everything tonight, so far.


This.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryback still wearing that BIG GUY vest.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evil Paul Heyman in a wheelchair.

Looks like the mastermind from a Steven Seagal movie.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Paul Heyman > CM Punk?

:yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bout to slay bitches.

And McGuilicutty is dismissed :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Heyman shaved the beard


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"Paul Heyman's yearbook photo"


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Shoot on Cleveland! 
YES!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Less than perfect is now going to be overshadowed by Ryback


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

The Big guy


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Paul's got nothing on this when it comes to wheelchairs in the E:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ryback always looks like a badass in the Goldbergesque vest.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

If Austin was in the chair he'd ride that sumbitch down the ramp.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Heyman in a wheelchair, I can't :lmao :lmao


Sure you can!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> bout to slay bitches.
> 
> And McGuilicutty is dismissed :lmao


He looked so sad backing up and walking to the back.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Heyman speaking the truth

And he looks fucking cute in his wheelchair, I want to pad him on the head


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paul and that shave! :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Big Guy looks like a total don.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fact that the crowd is still hot after that fucking crazy segment.. :shocked:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> How can a crowd this good come from the same place as the miz


This crowd is like night & day compared to the crowd from last night. They should have a big PPV in Cleveland.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Undertaker also pinned CM Punk at Wrestlemania and will pin Lesnar if he doesn't face Cena, Heyman.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ryback looks too badass.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Waffelz said:


> The Big Guy looks like a total don.


Either that or the next membah of Aces & Eights.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

My favorite heel in a wheelchair was Bret Hart


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

How long are they gonna keep this CM Punk/Heyman feud going? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"And yes, I get top billing" LOL!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heyman is the best in the world!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Heyman pinning punk,a dream 2 years ago...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so since you got a win over Punk, Heyman, why don't you get yourself an entrance theme now? like maybe the one when you were the SD GM?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

paul heyman is the best heel in the WWE


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL AT THE GOLDBERGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Chants :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


>


and zero fucks were given by the dad. :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

GOLDBERG! GOLDBERG!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> Undertaker also pinned CM Punk at Wrestlemania and will pin Lesnar if he doesn't face Cena, Heyman.


I hope so.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

GOLDBERG. GOLDBERG. GOLDBERG.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Goldberg chants :lol


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

BOOORING CHANTS LMAO


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I bet Heyman wanted to make a comment about that whack chant.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Perfect time for "GOLDBERG" chants


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

dead to rights? Jesus WWE sure loves to quote BrBa


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> BOOORING CHANTS LMAO


They were chantng walrus.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> so since you got a win over Punk, Heyman, why don't you get yourself an entrance theme now? like maybe the one when you were the SD GM?


He should use this


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Heyman looked certifiably flabergasted at those Goldberg chants.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

No not Ryback


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> My favorite heel in a wheelchair was Bret Hart


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Heyman realizing he can't address the Goldberg chants LOL


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Pretty sure Sunny's vagina has taken the most vicious beating WWE history


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman selling his injuries.

Goldberg, Goldberg, Goldberg


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Did Daniel Bryan ever get revenge on Curtis Axel for costing him the Money in the Bank ladder match?

Did they ever explain why Ryback hugged Vickie Guerrero when she was fired from Raw?

Big Show's a Paul Heyman guy, why doesn't he help him out when the McMahon's bully him?

Why did The Fonz wear his jacket when he jumped the shark? Surely all that salt water can't be good for the leather?!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


>


That guy in the hat looks like a mix of Matt Damon and John Cena


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Yeah they didn't chant Goldberg.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dat Paul Heyman Neckfat..


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't mind this feud continuing but don't know why they chose Ryback. Should of picked Big E instead.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup. Heyman found his new top.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's the BIG GUY lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"WALRUS" wasn't it?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"Beautiful" is right...


When did Ryback become so sexy?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Big, beautiful man.

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"This big, beautiful man right here."

And Paul's found his rebound.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Big Guy will now be known as This Big Beautiful Man.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

What's a bolly Ryback?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Somebody better make a smilie of Ryback cracking up just there.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Ryback feels loved.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Heyman goin' Bobby Heenan/Narcissus on us.

BEEAUTIFUL MAN.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Deptford said:


> Heyman realizing he can't address the Goldberg chants LOL


Not until WM season at least :vince


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz's mom circa 1982:


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Goldberg chant was funny the first time. Unoriginal and stupid since


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You don't like bollies? 

What are bollies?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Ryback was a bully? haha

Whenever I hear Ryback I think of Casey Ryback in Under Siege.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ryback talking about bullying :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Did Ryback forget that Heyman screwed him out of winning the WWE Championship at Hell in a Cell last year?


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

WTF is a bowly.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryback hates bullies...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"You're a bowly."


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr. Evil & The Big guy!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Big, beautiful, man. Wow this company.....


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Heyman's got a new crush now. Ryback better sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bully Ry.

They gonna fuck or something?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

hates Bowlies.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh how i would love Ryback to maintain his bully gimmick and push Heyman off the ramp in his wheelchair.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryback hating on the bullies.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

You're a bowling.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*DA BIG GUY needs to be the next BE A STAR guy.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Yup. Heyman found his new top.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

new sig


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ksi2 THE FUCK?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ryback is my anti bully.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

WTF is with this angle and the gayness.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THE GOOD GUY


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF :lmao :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think Heyman is gay.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Only way these chants go away is if Ryback beats Goldberg clean at WM30.

Ok, Heyman has gone full gay now.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ryback has never beat Punk


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't even...

What the fuck?

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

HAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA HOLY FUCK 


RYBACK



RULES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lulz, kiss.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

What the hell is a bowly?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You can't tell me that the Punk/Heyman feud wasn't about fucking now :lmao

Yassss


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck is going on here? lol.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Instead of chanting Goldberg, they should chant Gillberg.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ANd we just went creepy................................


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Paul having Darren Young tendencies??? lol : :


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

pause


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Ryback is going to "bully" heyman in the shower later.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

HEYMAN YOU SLUT


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

"Goldberg" and "What" chants and the creepy kiss on the cheek to wrap one of the worst segments of the night.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I legit laughed at Heyman kissing Ryback.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so punk is offically back to midcarder status


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

THAT KISS :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That wasn't gay at all...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Heyman. :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

WTF!? :lmao I'm dying! 
*smoooooch*


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

...


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Someone please make a gif!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


>


Look at Batista to the right.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Better Romance than Twilight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul giving that "Yeah, I'm even going to swallow" look at Ryback.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fk' is this? :lol Kiss of death?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

New bromance!!!! RYMAN!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

RYBACK RULEZ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's gazing into his eyes :lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

In tears. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

so whats happening with the title?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



This is exactly what they should've done with McGuillicutty. Could've given him an actual character with Heyman playing the scorned lover finding a 'new guy'. Would've been something for him to do more than just play the generic goon. Glad to see they're actually going with that route with Ryback.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Da fuq am I seeing.....


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Still going with these two fuckwits?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Well this feud took a turn for the worse :lmao

these matadores sound shit already


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

heymans troll face when getting wheeled out hahahaha


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I was expecting Darren Young to run out and ask for a threesome.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*#HeymanPunk
#HeymanBrock
#HeymanAxel
#HeymanBigGuy
#HeymanAll*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god, Paul is the damsel in distress! :lol


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

Shorter matches and longer monologues please :magnus2


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Pairing Heyman with Ryback
This feud with Punk going on for the foreseeable future
that kiss


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Paul Heyman lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:jones


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Please give Bryan/Reigns a minimum of 10 mins.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't wait for the Live Sex Celebration between Heyman, Ryback, and Axel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Paul giving that "Yeah, I'm even going to swallow" look at Ryback.


:lmao
He was giving me "do me, daddy" eyes.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Daniel Bryan has already faced the Shield in a handicap match before, so why is he facing just Roman Reigns?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Heyman want's THE BIG GUY


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

This is gold


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Wait, that was a promo?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The heat for Ryback/Punk is going to be good when they wrestle


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Paul giving that "Yeah, I'm even going to swallow" look at Ryback.


:lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dem Puerto Rican Mexicans! Ole!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Zeb next Week: "Darren Young is spreading the gay throughout the locker room." :ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The hell was that? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This episode is giving me life. Oh my god.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dunmer said:


> Can't wait for the Live Sex Celebration between Heyman, Ryback, and Axel.


Axel will just be there as the fluffer.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Pairing Heyman with Ryback
> This feud with Punk going on for the foreseeable future
> that kiss


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Perfect time for "GOLDBERG" chants


 Yeah, like if he is coming back.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Ratman said:


> That guy in the hat looks like a mix of Matt Damon and John Cena


That guy must be from Boston or is Irish or something.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Guess we now know why Heyman can't walk at the moment.

And it wasn't because of the beating Punk gave him <insert The Big Guy gif>


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

DB vs one of The Shield for the 476637727377373383883838838848848888477474743873th time. Makes me fucking sick.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Daniel Bryan has already faced the Shield in a handicap match before, so why is he facing just Roman Reigns?


People weren't saying this when he faced Ambrose or Rollins in the past.

The biased-ness. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Axel better pack his bags, daddy's got a new bottom bitch. RYMAN 4 EVER!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

rjsbx1 said:


> *#HeymanPunk
> #HeymanBrock
> #HeymanAxel
> #HeymanBigGuy
> #HeymanAll*


HE'S HARDCORE.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I haven't enjoyed Raw so much in such a long time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone getting sick of Bryan vs a Shield member every week? 

At least it's Roman Reigns for a change, but boy do I not give a fuck about these matches.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

OMFG EWW WHAT A BUNCH OF FUCKIN' QUEERS


...


----------



## PrinceYumil (Jan 29, 2012)

Just waiting for someone to make that into a gif.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Matadors debut
Don't get over
Not even kind of over
Not even in downtown Mexico City
Back to Superstars/nxt within 5 weeks
Released by christmas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cannot wait to get my GTA 5 copy tomorrow


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I sense Heyman's current run is going to be ending soon. Was really surprised they didn't shelve him last night till WM30.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

So no Punk tonight? If so that sucks.

We still have ADR to bore the crap out of us to.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Zeb next Week: "Darren Young is spreading the gay throughout the locker room." :ti


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I was expecting Darren Young to run out and ask for a threesome.


tunga3


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Daniel Bryan has already faced the Shield in a handicap match before, so why is he facing just Roman Reigns?


Since he beat Rollins and Ambrose, Bryan is having a match with Reigns to complete the trinity.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman's going to be using that wheelchair for a while.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh Ryyyybackk!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I heard he screwed a lot of guys back in ECW. But I thought...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Axel certainly found his way out of that segment quick.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Can't wait for the Live Sex Celebration between Heyman, Ryback, and Axel.



*OH HAIL NAW!* [/Booker T]


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

A thousand of tumblr fangirls has now written up many fan fiction staring Heyman & Ryback...

Good Job WWE


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Is Punk taking the night off? Well he has been doing a lot of work lately main eventing both Raw and Smackdown...oh wait.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

whoops, double post..


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The look on Ryback's face :lmao.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryback's face after the kiss. :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

a replay though?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Paul Heyman is i guess the heel version now of Darren Young?!?*


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Palahniuk said:


> Guess we now know why Heyman can't walk at the moment.
> 
> And it wasn't because of the beating Punk gave him <insert The Big Guy gif>


now we know what happened when ryback carried a handcuffed paul heyman to the back lol


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

So just that quick promo? No Punk confrontation? Jeez they REALLY have nothing left for this feud and are just dragging it out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The slo-mo :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Match of the year right here.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Swagger botched his hair.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

triplethreat jobber intro


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Got done putting in the steaks and I saw that recap. WTF did I just see?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Was that planned? Seemed Ryback just went "Did you juswt kiss my cheek?"


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cesaro win time please! :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn, it's a job site in the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> This episode is giving me life. Oh my god.


This really isn't a good episode. But it's so damn hilarious. 

Dusty fainting, Big Show crying, botches, Miz's parents, Paul becoming Ryback's bottom bitch, diva fail and now this.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Christ, he pecked him on the cheek. People acting like he rimmed him.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> Anyone getting sick of Bryan vs a Shield member every week?
> 
> At least it's Roman Reigns for a change, but boy do I not give a fuck about these matches.


They are interesting matches and bring in high ratings every week. Can't blame WWE for going with a winning formula.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Prime Time Players just fucked off like that?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> DB vs one of The Shield for the 476637727377373383883838838848848888477474743873th time. Makes me fucking sick.


You are to wait until John Cena rallies to beat everyone. The world already knows he is going to next year what he did in April!


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> triplethreat jobber intro


Should have at least done the Uso's.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Swagger's hair looking overly un-American.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

didn't know Heyman liked men that way


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

PTP sure found their way out of the title picture fast. Not even in the contender's match.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Cesaro deserves better


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Axel certainly found his way out of that segment quick.


He went back to the hotel to change the bedding.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's literally shocking that Swagger hasn't tripped down to the ring to someone else's music, pooped himself and then cut his face open on the ropes. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Ryback legit got wood after that kiss.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

really hoping the Usos get the push here, would totally mark out if that happens


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Speaking of that Heyman kiss, how bout the Prime Time Players?
Good segue.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

that's about the best they could do to save that segment..Punk Heyman is outta steam..only Jericho and HBK could carry an 8 month feud...maybe things'll change next week in Chicago..but Randy Orton beating the hell outta Miz was the highlight of RAW


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People still think JBL is a good commentator?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

How sad is it that Swagger's new haircut is the only decent thing he's done since leaving the WHC scene? <3 The Usos and Tons of Funk, so hopefully they get title reigns sometime down the road.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is Brodus and Tensai still here?
I thought they were both pranks.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so how come 3MB isn't in this tag team match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight's Raw has been epic. :vince5


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn I wanted to hear Zen's promo. Glad Cesaro got cheers when he was tagged in.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> Cesaro deserves better


shelton benjamin says hello


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Should have Ryback's new attire be assless leather chaps.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Christ, he pecked him on the cheek. People acting like he rimmed him.


Oh I guess you weren't watching the WWE app during the commercial break...:|


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

BIG SWING PLZ.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Heyman did it For Darren Young


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I think some guy yelled Super Dragon.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweet T?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so is best for business the new WWE buzz word


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WE...THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Nice


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

that Move was all Cesaro


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Should have Ryback's new attire be assless leather chaps.


Only if HBK lets him.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Just came back from playing some video games with friends, I turn to my TV and see a replay of Heyman kissing Ryback. I don't even wanna know what's going on with that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat delayed double underhook suplex = More proof why Tensai's a boss. Hopefully he bust out that slick cannonball senton too.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He went back to the hotel to change the bedding.


:axel


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

they should of had jbl cost bryan the match last night then have him as a heel commentator


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> People still think JBL is a good commentator?


Not particularly at the moment, no.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Good Christ is it painful to watch the commentators take that segment so seriously. It looked about as legit as a supermodel giving free blowjobs.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

CM Punk is injured. We'll just have to wait for a drugged out plant to interrupt Triple H and scream for Cena to comeback before he kills himself on RAW.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> I think some guy yelled Super Dragon.


I heard it too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Christ, he pecked him on the cheek. People acting like he rimmed him.


Blatant hardcore sex sometimes is less creepy then tender affection. Plus the feud is pretty much two people going through a break up.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PUT HIM DOWN!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE has a thing for roll up wins lately


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

That botch.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

We the PEOPLE!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

...He just tagged in Swagger.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Why on earth does Swagger still maintain that damn 90s boyband haircut.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks God Tons Of Funk is out!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

WAKE THE FUCK CLAY


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

Ryback Mountain

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

im off to bed, will catch the rest tomorrow


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Just fuck Modern Family.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Jack Swagger looks like Dennis The Menace with that new haircut. *


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Heyman just knows that all the GOATs eventually have their ghey kiss moment on live television.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WE THE PEOPLE!

Come on, Antonio and Jack.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Heyman is the Godfather - Punk is Sonny, Curtis Axel is Fredo, and Ryback is Michael...Brock is Luca Brasi


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn, Halloween commercials already?

Must be time for the Horror Movie marathons again! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Real Americans can't win. Heel v heel won't happen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chip with dat 4 Non Blondes haircut.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Heyman just knows that all the GOATs eventually have their kiss moment on live television.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jessica fucking Ennis :mark::mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have no faith in the WWE right now cuz' they may go back to the same crap as always with Cena.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I realise the crowd chanting We The People is just Ron Burgundyism at its worst, but I'm working on convincing myself it's tacit support of a massive Cesaro push.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Heyman is the Godfather - Punk is Sonny, *Curtis Axel is Fredo*, and Ryback is Michael...Brock is Luca Brasi


:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They made a sequel to Machete and it's going in the Theaters? 

Well. At least it will last longer than any WWE studios production..


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> They are interesting matches and bring in high ratings every week. Can't blame WWE for going with a winning formula.


Interesting would be something different for a change, instead of the same old shit every week with the same predictable outcomes.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So the Usos are winning. Need that face vs heel matchup.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Take it from a Jew. There are people in the world that are going to have a problem with that pyramid commercial.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lets go Uso's


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> I realise the crowd chanting We The People is just Ron Burgundyism at its worst, but I'm working on convincing myself it's tacit support of a massive Cesaro push.


Year right, like Zeb's band of white supremacists will beat the Shield.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Matadors debut
> Don't get over
> Not even kind of over
> Not even in downtown Mexico City
> ...


Throw Sincara in with them and you could have WWE's most over hyped, least over 3-man group in the history of the company.

When are they going to learn that endless weeks of videos is not going to accomplish anything other than making fans sick of someone before they ever show up live. They should have been able to figure it out when ADR came on the scene and couldn't get over even feuding with, and destroying, the babyface of all babyfaces.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone have the gif of Show ko'ing Dusty done yet?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

WE MISSED IT
"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The App lives


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WE MISS THE FUCKING SWING?! FUCK YOU WWE APP!!


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Screw you WWE App.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why the hell did we miss the swing

that is the only reason im watcing this match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck you wwe couldn't have shown that swing on television!?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Usos are going to win


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck I didn't see the big swing  fuck the app.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

They did the Windmill during the ads? What. The. Fuck?! The one good moment and they whore it off to the app cunts.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

JBL chant :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat leap frog


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Skip giving you Rosie O' Donnell realness with that haircut.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's what you missed if you don't have the app.


YOU'RE SHOWING IT TO US AS YOU SPEAK YOU FUCKING DUMBSHITS!!!!


And fuck you for not showing the revolutions spot on TV.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Jack Swagger looks like Dennis The Menace with that new haircut. *


"Mr. Willlllthonnn!" :swagger


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cesaro needs to hit the swing on the Big Show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha..They saved up all the APP hype for the swing.. Bravo WWE...:clap


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Weed The People


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

SO I MISSED ANOTHER EPIC AWESOME CESARO SWING? FUCK YOU, APP!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Jack "Zack Morris" Swagger.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Randy SAVAGE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they start chanting for the announcers during a tag team contenders match. 

People, this is why we can't have nice things. I don't have a problem with it if they characters are horrible or the match is boring, but this is a GOOD contenders match for a tag title shot! Why are you showing blatant disinterest?!?!?!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

DAT GAY MOMENT BETWEEN CESARO AND USO


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RANDY SAVAGE seems to be the new 'boring' chants. I'm okay with this.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Throw Sincara in with them and you could have WWE's most over hyped, least over 3-man group in the history of the company.
> 
> When are they going to learn that endless weeks of videos is not going to accomplish anything other than making fans sick of someone before they ever show up live. They should have been able to figure it out when ADR came on the scene and couldn't get over even feuding with, and destroying, the babyface of all babyfaces.


Yeah, Hornswoggle, Khali and Rosa the groupie still have jobs.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it just me or did "JBL" sound like "SANTINO"?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jerry ignoring dem Savage chants:no:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cleveland shitting this match?the fuck...


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

SP103 said:


> They made a sequel to Machete and it's going in the Theaters?
> 
> Well. At least it will last longer than any WWE studios production..


Do WWE productions even make it to nationwide theater release? Seems whenever I see them advertised, it seems to coincide with seeing thier "now on dvd" posters posted in stores.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok so why was Cesaro humping Uso's back?


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Announcer chants are the new "thing."


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Cesaro looking like he wants to hump Uso


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The app mention. lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Crowd taking a *MASSIVE* shit on this match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Popped Swaggers head


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Cleveland is trying to match the Jersey crowd, Awesome!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Antonio and Jack better win this. I've had enough of the Usos. And the Americans are awesome.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The giant swing being demoted to the WWE app =/= Best fo' bidness. Usos tearing it up as usual.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Usos need to win everything. Jimmy Uso is one of the reasons Total Divas just works.


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

What happened to Brodus Clay?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Apparently you're only allowed to break up a count once in tag matches and if you do it a second time you get DQ'd.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think they're taking a shit on the match.

I think they were out of things to chant for, so they just started chanting for JBL/King. They still sound heavily into this match.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

You'd think fans want MORE tag team wrestling. Guess not (according to Cleveland)


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I actually like both of these teams.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's why I don't like Ohio.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

uso no selling that patriot lock


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WrestlinFan said:


> Here's what you missed if you don't have the app.
> 
> 
> YOU'RE SHOWING IT TO US AS YOU SPEAK YOU FUCKING DUMBSHITS!!!!
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

By the look of that haircut he got beat by a fucking lawnmower, how is Swagger going to beat the USOs?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I feel bad for that lady on Facebook. The WWE can do whatever, only to push their big studs like Cena and that fucking ginger haired Mick to dominate time in time out.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

No selling the FUCK outta that ankle lock :ti


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

nice finish.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

That was an AWFUL spot to end the match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, this crowd rules


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the Usos deserve the title shot, they have been very impressive as of late


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that actually wasn't too bad


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Way to no sell the shit out of that ankle lock.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, did Swagger just decide to take a nap after delivering that suplex? 

The Usos continue to impress though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love Zeb's outfit. It's like he's ready for an afterparty for a Bass Fishing Contest..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

One good thing about Usos/R. Americans, they always have good finishes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FUCK YEAH, USOS. Now split up the Real 'Muricans and make Cesaro The Swiss Superman already.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

That finishing sequence was great.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Why the Usos? They're boring as fuck. Give the tag titles to the PTP. We all know The Usos will lose anyway.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That ending sequence was pretty awesome.


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

from what I've seen tonight the only thing that's going well for the WWE is the tag team division.

I hope cesaro sticks around for a while and doesnt chase singles titles soon. the usos are great too.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This dude just can't get enough of Angle's arsenal.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I mean fucking really? The one spot thats getting Antonio over and they can't show it on their flagship show? 

"Speaking of Twitter Los Matadores is trending on Twitter (JBL then laughed like a dipshit)" This is why no one takes the mid card seriously and as a result doesn't give a shit about them. Little subtle burials like that by the commentators constantly. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

that was a good match


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a great match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

How the hell did Swagger hurt himself that much to stay down for a splash after a belly to belly? What the fuck. Fuck that.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Usos, can you teach me how to Dougie?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So they start chanting for the announcers during a tag team contenders match.
> 
> People, this is why we can't have nice things. I don't have a problem with it if they characters are horrible or the match is boring, but this is a GOOD contenders match for a tag title shot! Why are you showing blatant disinterest?!?!?!



Because it was boring


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

No more fucking dancing. NO FUCKING MORE.
FUCK. It's like FUCKING DANCING WITH THE SUPERSTARS

Fandango
PTP 
Tons of Fuck
Uso's

Fuck.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I want them to do a three way for the tags, so the Real Americans get a chance at the titles.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

USOS! :mark: 

Still, fuck them for not letting PTP getting more shine


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

YES!


----------



## PrinceYumil (Jan 29, 2012)

Ankle lock just got giving the Cena treatment.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Broken neck? Really? Did you just mention a broken neck possibility? :kobe


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

God damn it so much....I wish i was there....we always have one of the best crowds


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank god Dusty is okay


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Every time Cole gives a medical update, I hope he says someone's got anal bleeding.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Really putting emphasis on Dusty and Miz injuries


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck, Miz's neck isn't broken? Randall's slippin' majorly. >:\

Anal bleeding > Broken thorax.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Walmart putting on a reading event. Maybe they should do the same for their employees.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea cole , but does he have Anal Bleeding?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Do WWE productions even make it to nationwide theater release? Seems whenever I see them advertised, it seems to coincide with seeing thier "now on dvd" posters posted in stores.


its select theaters, so for example I live in MA and horror movie with Brodus clay was only playing in like 5 theaters, most in boston


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

MA-YUTE.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I feel bad for that lady on Facebook. The WWE can do whatever, only to push their big studs like Cena and that fucking ginger haired Mick to dominate time in time out.


Racist cunt.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So is Bray Wyatt still employed? I don't even think we've gotten a vignette the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton is never at these reading functions. 
Orton doesn't like books. Or circulars.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brodus "I like to read because it takes me to magic places" 

OK Clay, put down the drugs you're on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*YAWN*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

USOS. there's your next tag team champs, long overdue


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Reading takes me to a magical place. Get the fuck outta here with that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea cole , but does he have Anal Bleeding?


"Whut? Damn..." :Booker


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh so Wal Mart does steaks and now books too


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

WalMart and WWE in partnership :russo
2 companies that do not like the idea of unions


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

What on earth is Clay reading? Disney books?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

High_King said:


> Racist cunt.


Blame Vince and the higher up shareholders for being racists!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> So is Bray Wyatt still employed? I don't even think we've gotten a vignette the past couple of weeks.


They don't know what to do with him and he really doesn't fit in with the Corp storyline.



> Orton is never at these reading functions.
> Orton doesn't like books. Or circulars.


But he does love the kids.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hornswoggle is only employed to teach kids how to read now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Reading takes me to a magical place. Get the fuck outta here with that.


That is how Jerry lawler picks up his girlfriends.

Hey want to go to a magical place, I will tell you a bed time story. Come sit on my lap. No im not wearing any pants


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Emotion Blur said:


> So is Bray Wyatt still employed? I don't even think we've gotten a vignette the past couple of weeks.


He beat Ziggler last week. Why? Who knows?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

A memo to WWE Creative, FUCK YOU GUYS!!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Hoping for a Wyatt or Big E appearance before the main event.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Hornswoggle is only employed to teach kids how to read now.


I bet they are short stories..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Miz's dad was taught how to give no fucks by the master Randy Orton himself. They been hanging before the show started. 

Orton: So I'm going to beat up your son tonight. That coo'?
Miz's dad: Yeah. I always wanted to do that myself.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Matches like these are awesome.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Hornswoggle is only employed to teach kids how to read now.


*and be Natalya's BFF.*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Annnnnddddd the Regime storyline has officially ran out of steam. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> Hornswoggle is only employed to teach kids how to read now.


And Khali is employed to be a dancing gigolo?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

FOLLOW THE BUZZARDS!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh yes. Shit got real.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bray is a part timer now?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i hope kane pops up in one of these Wyatt promos


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

No Punk, but at least we get some Bray.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

There's your Wyatt promo guy who said there wasn't one. 

Now.. WYATT TIME :mark:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Miz's dad was taught how to give no fucks by the master Randy Orton himself. They been hanging before the show started.
> 
> Orton: So I'm going to beat up your son tonight. That coo'?
> Miz's dad: Yeah. I always wanted to do that myself.


"He always got the best of me though. Maybe that's because I always look like BrosOfDestruction's avatar."


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I completly forgot about Husky harris lol.


----------



## Tommy P (Nov 7, 2010)

Anybody else wonder why they go to the trouble of blowing out a lantern that is clearly lit by a light


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bray Wyatt here to deliver us from evil insipid booking. Bless this man and follow the buzzards.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Yea, sure, I didn't need to sleep tonight.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

really wanna see a bray wyatt/cm punk feud


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

My balls are tingling.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Speaking of the Wyatts


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

gif of big guy kissed yet?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

> The despicable actions by Stephanie McMahon against Dusty Rhodes tonight on Monday Night Raw was a direct slap in the face of All of the WWE Hall of Famers who might of been backstage or Watching at home or Wherever they are at. I hope that Former WCW/NWA Superstars that are not yet in the WWE Hall of Fame Refuse induction because of Tonights Erreprehensabel Actions against Dusty Rhodes and his sons Cody Rhodes - WWE Universe and Dustin Rhodes/Goldust. I hope Former WCW/NWA Superstars boycott the WWE Hall of Fame because of Stephanie McMahon's Actions and refuse Induction. It would be justice served for Dusty Rhodes by his fellow former WCW/NWA Superstars.


:lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Daiko said:


> There's your Wyatt promo guy who said there wasn't one.
> 
> Now.. WYATT TIME :mark:


Yeah, like Kane will ever get his revenge.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nightmare fuel!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Creepy :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> My balls are tingling.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


o...k


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

DAMN that was good !


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Alrighty, Bray will definitely not be reading to any children, any time soon.

And I'm fine with that. Boss promo and he's had some clunkers but THIS one was damn good. bama3


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That slow motion ABIGALE killed the serious tone of the promo for me. It was too funny.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> I completly forgot about Husky harris lol.


So did I, thanks to Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Wyatts appear via taped promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tommy P said:


> Anybody else wonder why they go to the trouble of blowing out a lantern that is clearly lit by a light


As doink the clown would say

Its an illusion


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

J-Coke said:


> You'd think fans want MORE tag team wrestling. Guess not (according to Cleveland)


I don't think it's a matter of them not wanting more tag team wrestling. I think the problem is the total number of regular tag teams being able to be counted on one hand, so we see the same teams fighting over and over, just trading the belts back and forth so much that every match is just more of the same. After a while, no matter how much you like tag team wrestling, it gets boring. They definitely could boost the division back to being a meaningful thing if they wanted to, there's plenty of talented guys to fill out a true tag roster, but, as it's been for many years now, no division matters to WWE outside the one encompassing the WWE title.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wyatts with dat Lesnar contract


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> gif of big guy kissed yet?


Soon, and much more...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WrestlinFan said:


> My balls are tingling.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd get that checked out bro...


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

"Wanna see something really scary?"


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Do It!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I SO SORRY!*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Crying Big Show is just too much :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stephanie with that sexy maliciousness. :kobe4


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is Spike Lee one of the EMTs?


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

How many more fucking times are they going to show this


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Big Show leaving the arena via the whaaaaaaaaaah-bulance.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Edgehead41190 said:


> o...k


It's an expression.


"Hey Tom that was a great concert huh?"

"Yeah Mike my balls were tingling the entire time."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, there's the Prime Tyme Players.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

WOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOO


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Swa9ga said:


> "Wanna see something really scary?"


(insert kiss gif)


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

HANDLE YO BIZZNESS


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I need to fap to dat steph bitch face after the punch,someone gif that shit!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryder sighting


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Steph McMahon OH LAWD the way she puckered those lips after that punch. This bitch needs to have the cunt fucked right out of her.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That Bella hug!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RVD :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can Big Show afford an ambulance ride?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BRING BACK THE KISS MY ASS CLUB!!!

LOL At RVD doing "YES"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Ryder


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Brie getting into the storyline would be awesome.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who's the old guy with bandages on his head?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nevermind that huggy, feely shit with the Bella twat. A wild Zack Ryder appeared!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Aw Brie Bella gave Bryan a hug before his match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the bella beaking kayafabe and hugging DB


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like they're acknowledging Bryan and Brie now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao RVD with that yes. The show keeps on giving.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awwww, they acknowledged Brie is DB's girlfriend! 

And the roster supports him! Double Awwwwww!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

RVD learned a new arm gesture!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So they're all united for Bryan vs Reigns, but not Bryan vs Orton?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brie hugs her boyfriend after he lost the WWE title earlier thanks to Triple Nose
"AWWWWWWWWWWW" (i'm jealous)


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bryan versus the SHIELD yet again.










This had better be good.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I cant belive we have daniel bryan vs a guy from the shield for the main event.

Hate to say this but i really miss Cena.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Zack Ryder's second RAW appearance! It's time for another push!

Really hope they aren't going to try and turn the Bellas face. That'll flop.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sure this was mentioned, but did Stephanie look pissed that Dusty was talking about her kids?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's going to take a bunch of headless people to stand up to the Corporation! Or do we have to wait for Cena to come out and challenge them? "I'M GOINGG TO WIHHNN THAAA WWWWEEE CCCHAMPIONNSHHHIIITTTY!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Are we lucky enough to have no Del Rio tonight?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> I cant belive we have daniel bryan vs a guy from the shield for the main event.
> 
> Hate to say this but i really miss Cena.


I'm going to miss good wrestling when he comes back.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Awwww, they acknowledged Brie is DB's girlfriend!


you'd figured that would've gone hand-in-hand since that's one of the main focuses of Total Divas


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Are we lucky enough to have no Del Rio tonight?


Don't jinx it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> RVD learned a new arm gesture!


His elbows still bent a bit.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and if you dont watch total divas you are wondering why DB is hugging a Bella


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> RVD learned a new arm gesture!


He needed that


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Zack Ryder's second RAW appearance! It's time for another push!
> 
> Really hope they aren't going to try and turn the Bellas face. That'll flop.


They're already face, no?


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lmaoooooo at RVD


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> RVD learned a new arm gesture!












He'll soon go back to that!


----------



## Tommy P (Nov 7, 2010)

Gezim said:


> How many more fucking times are they going to show this


Ive never actually timed it, but Id say they burn a good 30-45 minutes of air time showing clips that happened earlier. Most of the time you can see the same thing 3 times in 5 minutes.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Daniel Bryan vs. The Shield


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Total Package said:


> Brie getting into the storyline would be awesome.


Well she can't. Stephaine is going to be abused by a man not because I want it! Because Vince is sick and stupid enought to allow it!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HHH with that last minute dvd-plug


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

RVD was just answering his weed dealer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH with dat smugness in his 3rd grade class photo.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ARE YOU READY


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brie about to be made into a modern day Miss Elizabeth?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Zack Ryder's second RAW appearance! It's time for another push!


I'm all for another Ryder push!!!...off the RAW stage while he's heartbroken, wheelchair bound and wearing a neckbrace.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> and if you dont watch total divas you are wondering why DB is hugging a Bella


Like I said, it would be awesome if they brought her in to the storyline to feud with Steph.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Can Big Show afford an ambulance ride?


The QUESTION is MORE LIKE...can Big Show "FIT" in an ambulance?!? :|


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brie hugging Bryan was cool. Got to acknowledge dat relationship.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Everybody knows about Total Divas now, so Brie hugging Bryan wouldn't mean she's face. What is the white thing in Bryan's hand?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ZOMG JOBBER ENTRANCE!LULZ


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Triple Nose doesn't need a dvd dedicated to him at this point in time, but since he's the major spotlight hog, he has to make it happen


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> It's going to take a bunch of headless people to stand up to the Corporation! Or do we have to wait for Cena to come out and challenge them? "I'M GOINGG TO WIHHNN THAAA WWWWEEE CCCHAMPIONNSHHHIIITTTY!


If WWE has shown us anything over the years, it's that they'll keep trying to get Cena beloved by the masses at all costs. I'ld be surprised if this _wasn't_ just another attempt to make Cena the hero WWE wants us all to believe in.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That DVD looks awesome cant wait to get it


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Another Jobber entrance for the Shield?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes yes yes yes


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> HHH with dat smugness in his 3rd grade class photo.


King of the Sandlot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns finally getting a singles match and against AmDrag of all people. This should be interesting.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No pop for bryan LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reigns is too good looking...Heyman and Darren Young would have a battle trying to kiss him.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

IT'S NOT A FUCKING JOBBER ENTRANCE


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Should've named the DVD "Best for Business: The HHH Story"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> Everybody knows about Total Divas now, so Brie hugging Bryan wouldn't mean she's face. What is the white thing in Bryan's hand?


Chloroform rag.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Brie about to be made into a modern day Miss Elizabeth?


I think when you make a career out of shaking your ass like a cheap stripper, you've ruined any chance of being a modern day Miss Elizabeth.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

don't know why he has Ricky Ortiz's rally towel, clearly that didn't work.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I want to see the new champ :hhh2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lets see if DB can get a decent match out of Roman. He had the great matches with Rollins and a good one with Ambrose. Would be surprised if its somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Reigns is ridiculously handsome, he makes me feel weird...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH great Blandy Borton to suck up the main event

He is the ratings killer


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

That DVD looks good, pretty cool title


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My Body is ready for Roman!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where's TWEENER TRIPLE H when we need him ?? :HHH2


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> Everybody knows about Total Divas now, so Brie hugging Bryan wouldn't mean she's face. What is the white thing in Bryan's hand?


A towel that says YES. Merch plug.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton on commentary, please?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> I think when you make a career out of shaking your ass like a cheap stripper, you've ruined any chance of being a modern day Miss Elizabeth.


My thoughts exactly.
Side thought: Ziggler will never be a modern day Miss Elizabeth.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SP103 said:


> King of the Sandlot.


That's how he first learned his iconic burying skills: Using dat shovel and pail to bury kids in the sandbox when they challenged his authoritah.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Orton, uh oh!


KICK HIS ASS, *BRO*MAN REIGNS!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

TheGoat said:


> Reigns is ridiculously handsome, he makes me feel weird...


I would very much like to kiss him on the cheek.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> I want to see the new champ :hhh2


It's receased, or absessed, or abdicated.. some made up word.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Shield being treated like jobbers lulz. Should there really be fucking jobber entrances for anyone in the main event? If you're in the main event, shouldn't you be viewed as important enough to have something as short as a 1 and a half minute entrance? They can't spare that time?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

is bryan losing weight?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> Are we lucky enough to have no Del Rio tonight?


Only active world champ tho :|


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

D Bry beat both Cena and Orton clean, and everyone is cheering him against Roman Reigns? WTF?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Bryan-Beatdowns are just so declicious :vince5


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

At least its Reigns who Bryan faces this time.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Funny thing is, Miz' dad saw Orton come back out and said "Where have I seen him before?"*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> Side thought: Ziggler will never be a modern day Miss Elizabeth.


LOL I don't think you meant Ziggler but that looks great.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton and Ambrose discussing how they are going to get Jo-Jo drunk tonight


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> My Body is ready for Roman!!!!!


and so is Reggie:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"Bitches on my dick, cause I look like Roman"

No, lemme stop.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

No Punk or Del Rio tonight?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Future 14 time World Champion, Triple H will make his appearance when he feels like it. :trips


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SP103 said:


> It's receased, or absessed, or abdicated.. some made up word.


It's morosed. Or whatever Steph said.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Moxley- "I dunno my father, what makes you(Orton) think I give a shit who yours is? Third Generation. Suck my dick" :ambrose


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

all in all... said:


> is bryan losing weight?


He's burning calories left and right with the exercise he's getting from carrying WWE on his back.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lol Commentary just STOPPED when Randy sat down for a minute.

That's the Randy you need.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The only legit world champion in WWE hasn't even appeared tonight :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Sensesfail said:


> and so is Reggie:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan working on the leg is different.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Orton and Ambrose discussing how they are going to get Jo-Jo drunk tonight


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> ARE YOU READY


Oh yes.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Grab that goat face!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GRAB DAT GOAT FACE


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GRAB THAT GOAT FACE!

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins is such a little shit :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As new to the biz as he is, Reigns certainly has a good grasp on selling. If he can show more development in the ring and the mic, I'd welcome him wholeheartedly as a main eventer.

Dat g-n-p by AmDrag. <3


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> LOL I don't think you meant Ziggler but that looks great.


No I did :ex:


----------



## Tommy P (Nov 7, 2010)

Im pretty sure since I dont get on here very often its probably nothing new, but does anyone else think Seth Rollins and CM Punk look pretty much the same?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

That guy ambrose from the shield is too old to be in the group¿? hes like mid 30s.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

When the commentators get completely wrapped up in an argument, it makes my fucking blood boil. *cups hands over mouth* FOCUS ON THE STORY IN THE RING INSTEAD OF ARGUING LIKE LITTLE BITCHES YOU NUMB SKULLS!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> Shield being treated like jobbers lulz. Should there really be fucking jobber entrances for anyone in the main event? If you're in the main event, shouldn't you be viewed as important enough to have something as short as a 1 and a half minute entrance? They can't spare that time?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But if they gave them both tv entrances, then the faithful Universe members that have devoted themselves to the WWE app wouldn't have anything to watch while that last commercial is running.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Scott A-Strong is going to interfere tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy P said:


> Im pretty sure since I dont get on here very often its probably nothing new, but does anyone else think Seth Rollins and CM Punk look pretty much the same?


No.

Reigns with blood.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Roman's hair, though.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Sensesfail said:


> and so is Reggie:


My body will always be ready.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

There's an App?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you just know Orton is closing the show posing with the belt..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] how Orton is sitting in the chair.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

No Punk and Del Rio tonight, thank god! :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ casual Randy in the chair


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao Reigns didn't know what to grab after that knee.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Roman should win off a distraction with that spear that no one kicks out of. Give us a different finish to these same old matches every week, no DQ finish, no Bryan win, let Bryan get pinned for once.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nimbus said:


> That guy ambrose from the shield is too old to be in the group¿? hes like mid 30s.


He's 27.
It's isn't fucking 3 Count.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Reigns main-eventing RAW is pretty sweet.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Roman's hair, though.


It is beautiful hair.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

xD7oom said:


> No Punk and Del Rio tonight, thank god! :mark:


Del Rio? Yeah. Punk? Hell no.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Where the fuck is Punk, by the way?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why are they even having the match? Should just be a panel discussion between the commentators in the ring.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Arcade said:


> [email protected] how Orton is sitting in the chair.


Just waiting for


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So do they just see matches as a background to the commentators arguing like jackoffs now? They have literally stopped commentating on the fucking main event match. Fuck me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

we're now showing the counts from NOCs during this match now?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Match so interesting they're replaying clips from NOC.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

How many times are they going to show that damned replay? FFS


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stop showing the fast count!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Good god fuck these video inserts.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Panther said:


> It is beautiful hair.


It suits him, but his hair is longer than my girlfriend's.

Don't know if that's supposed to be good.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

They're still comparing the counts. :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

They need a better name than the move that beat John Cena.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

What a boring main event.....i feel like ive seen this match 10 times.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Panther said:


> My body will always be ready.





Amber B said:


> Roman's hair, though.


Gonna get you an IV when RAW starts to keep you from getting so thirsty, gurl.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish I could see the match.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Seriously they are upstaging the main event with another match? fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They are seriously replaying replays of a replay. Jesus Christ.

Reigns with dat awesome counter, though.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Armstrong needs to go Hebner.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Roman Reigns is a fucking minotaur! What a beast!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Reigns BEASTMODE


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

D Bry always looks so awkward jumping through the ropes. His legs always look like they're going to get caught up.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure if this is worse than the sports debates on ESPN.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

WrestlinFan said:


> So do they just see matches as a background to the commentators arguing like jackoffs now? They have literally stopped commentating on the fucking main event match. Fuck me.


at times the whole damn show seems incidental


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

I keep thinking Vince is involved....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

First time Reigns has actually showed some power. NEver got why they called him a powerhouse when he rarely shows it. CEsaro is a powerhouse not Roman.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> They need a better name than the move that beat John Cena.


Dragon kick.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

How the fuck did Roman Reigns do that?

MA BOY! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Armstrong needs to go Hebner.


If Shane McMahon were to bring back Armstrong :mark::mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

RAW has been very good tonight, without Cena and Punk.Commentators have been awful, though.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Reigns is selling beautifully tho.

On another note, women would pay top dollar for that Samoan Remy.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

This is well on its way to being another great DB TV match.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Randy that smug bastard. Once again Rollins is being extra with his vapors...Roman will be ok Sethie.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

We need one more replay of the side by side count


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Next week, See DB takes on Seth Rollins for the first time ever on RAW :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

And holy shit Punk's not going to be on the show. Get outta here with that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SoupBro said:


> First time Reigns has actually showed some power. NEver got why they called him a powerhouse when he rarely shows it. CEsaro is a powerhouse not Roman.


Cesaro is pretty legit though.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Roman Reigns is a fucking minotaur! What a beast!


Heya. . . that ain't a bad name. "The Minotaur" Roman Reigns.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Dragon kick.


Dragon Knee?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> They need a better name than the move that beat John Cena.


I like it on one basis and one basis only, what happened at Summerslam isn't wiped from history


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Dragon kick.


Didn't they originally call it a "shotgun knee" or something?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns is selling beautifully tho.
> 
> On another note, women would pay top dollar for that Samoan Remy.


Samoan Wet and Wavy just swanging


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Dragon kick.


Soar chin poetry


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> If Shane McMahon were to bring back Armstrong :mark::mark:


:clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WrestlinFan said:


> And holy shit Punk's not going to be on the show. Get outta here with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


8 minutes left of the show and you just realized that...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Stop nitpicking arguments like that you idiots.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Yeah, me and Roman got some beautiful hurr!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JBL really sagging on commentary, probably vince shouting in his earpiece.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bryan going Benoit.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy fuck what a bad landing


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> And holy shit Punk's not going to be on the show. Get outta here with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Did Punk fail a wellness test?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Can these three just call the damn match.*


----------



## Tommy P (Nov 7, 2010)

Sometimes I forget Jerry is on the commentating table...JBL is a horrible heel commentator and Michael Cole talks entirely to much now


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Did Punk fail a wellness test?


lol unk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns' black is starting to come out.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU GO WHERE I TELL YOU!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought Daniel Bryan was getting ready to Hulk Up there for a second, lol.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I miss Booker on commentary


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Match going a bit long......waits for the return of CENA TO SAVE THE DAY!!! :cena4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ouch that will hurt tomorrow.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

orton sitting there like a boss :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that move looked dangerous


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Amber B said:


> 8 minutes left of the show and you just realized that...


Was that really necessary? No.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A swinging side slam? Impressive, Reigns. bama


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

God I'm going to start calling Roman Reigns "Sloth." I want to stab my eyes watching him wrestle


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

DB's 5 moves of doom.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Ambrose's facial expressions are amazing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Reigns' black is starting to come out.


I TAUGHT HIM THAT!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

:lmao Omg Ambrose


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Waiting for a maybe chant


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That was a Death Valley Driver Cole you moron


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tommy P said:


> Sometimes I forget Jerry is on the commentating table...JBL is a horrible heel commentator and Michael Cole talks entirely to much now


Tonight it's been Lawler of all people trying to keep the focus on the match. 

It's like we've entered bizarro world or something. :lawler


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Would be good if Bryan could finally hit someone on the final kick.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Roman Reigns is what's best for business.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

At some point Bryan will learn to not follow-through with that last kick.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A Plus Predator?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Did Punk fail a wellness test?


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it just me or ever since cena left ive seen less kids in the crowds?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*WWE BRING BACK ..................


BATISTA PLEASE LOL*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't believe it. I'm enjoying this match more than the DB and Ambrose match. :clap


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan waking up this match


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man, I really hope that the lashing WWE is getting on their FB page doesn't deter them from the direction they are going in. This stuff has been great


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Best hair in wrestling
Melina
Maria
James Storm
Reigns
Hardy post detox


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

OH SHIT!!!


----------



## Tommy P (Nov 7, 2010)

Boom. Headshot


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok, now that looked like it really hurt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Rollins!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, what a bump from Rollins!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins...ouch..

Owww


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Rollins went face first into the table.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

JESUS!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

is rollins dead


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman has looked awesome this match


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

ROllins is so good at selling.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman Reigns is what's best for business.


*
YOU DAMN RIGHT!*

*reps you again*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Rollins' bumps scare the shit out of me man..


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

holy shit rollins has to be legit concussed after that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat roar is some seriously awesome shit. Reigns has been pretty good overall. Needs to expand his moveset, but pretty much no motion was wasted and he sells beautifully.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

This match is better than the entire PPV yesterday, great stuff


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damnit Orton ruined a good match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shock.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Perfect time for someone to save Bryan...BUT WHO??????????????????????????*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Another fucking DQ finish to a shield match. We saw this two weeks ago ffs. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Rollins got a hard-looking drop kick. Ouch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bryan just Yes Locked Orton like a boss! 

Seriously WWE, stop with the shaky cam.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this again. yawn.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:mark: Yes lock


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"Hmmm, I'm surrounded by 4 guys who want nothing more than to beat the shit out of me, better lock in a submission hold."


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

DAMN JUST END IT ALREADY!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

where are all the wrestlers who were watching and root for DB backstage?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

10:00 PM WE ARE LIVE WITH THE SAME DAMN SHIT!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

PUNK chants


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

JBL is just so damn bad nowadays..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk chants.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk would get a massive pop if his music hit right now lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the crowd is chanting CM Punk!!!!!!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

So this is just repeating the finish of the past couple of RAWs?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

CM Punk chants!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Needs Punk


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh this shit again. Yawn.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"This kid"

Bryan is 32 years old Cole


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

Here comes the weekly beat down...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

CM Punk isn't over or anything. 


unk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

So nobody, absolutely nobody is gonna help Bryan.....again


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mizs dad to make the save


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow, the crowd is cheering for CM Punk. 

The roster is going to make a stand here and stand up for DB here.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So CM Punk no shows tonight


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder who's coming for the save. Punk maybe?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

The Shield and Orton beat Bryan up, how unpredictable.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ randy giving instructions


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CM Punk chants started up.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Punks getting a massive pop!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssssss


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OH SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> where are all the wrestlers who were watching and root for DB backstage?


right there in the ring


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF :/


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGE!! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

ZACK RYDER IS IN THE RING :lol


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Zack Ryder is here :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy shit. This got awesome!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The jobbers are giving it to The Shield. :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like The king of kings will be firing alot of superstars after tonight


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"The Superstars crew emptying out into the ring!!!"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose has been in a fight before :lmao
Lawd


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The WWE Babyfaces are all like "FUCK THIS NOISE!" 

That is awesome. RVD looks clueless in there though.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Even Ryder's out there!


3 times in a night baby!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

You're all fired. :HHH2


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

And the dam has finally broken, nice little ending there.

It takes a full roster to replace 1 Cena Save? bama3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Zack Ryder finally ends the show


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The whole locker room vs the shield. LoL


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, business just picked up!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love how even during this Kofi has to lose.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

And now the WWE locker room grew a set of balls. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

justin gabriel sighting


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Reigns destroying Kingston! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins :lmao


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

gdfgrdgrgerfwfretgrgter


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

GET EM ZACK RYDER


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, the Shield is getting fucked up, lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THAT SELL


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

OH LAWD :mark:


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

This reminds me of the old WCW endings 

locker room clearing brawls in center ring

camera fades out


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I spoke to soon :yes :clap


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rollins is fucking dead. OMG.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

So we'll be left with Orton, the Shield, Punk, Del Rio and Bryan next week after HHH has fired everyone else.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*WHEN IN DOUBT---KOFI IT OUT.*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL EVEN WHEN THE WHOLE ROSTER ATTACKS THE SHIELD, KOFI STILL JOBS


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

those YES chants :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with another GOAT BUMP.

AWESOME ENDING!!!!

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The new Cena :/


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Shield is so turning on the Coproration now! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

You're all fired :HHH2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It's way too soon for this part of the angle.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pretty good way to go with the ending actually. Just need to really trade back and forth now with the Corporation still being a bit overpowering. Sad with no CM Punk.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

damn rollins is gonna get legit hurt with them crazy sells... god damn!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I never make those jokes...but I have a Darren Young joke just waiting to come out. Damn it. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay now that was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

MY GOD ZACK RYDER FINALLY STANDS TALL

WHERE THE FUCK WAS SANTINO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that is what needs to happen with DB wins the WWE title, being on their shoulders jus tlike that



And DB is so over its crazy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now THAT ending was sweet.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That was awesome! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Never seen a huge run-in like that in a while.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Believe in the locker room.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Zeek said:


> You're all fired. :HHH2


Fuck you Triple H! FUCK YOU!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, NOW y'all wanna come to D-Bry's aid, now that Triple H isn't threatening any of your precious jobs?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao THAT SPEAR ON KOFI


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even in defeat, Reigns still managed to fire off that beautiful spear of his. Looking forward to what the future holds for him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Even Ryder's out there!
> 
> 
> 3 times in a night baby!


:kanye

love it!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Darren Young is never washing that right arm ever again


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Well glad to see Rollins has the flexibility to perform fellatio on himself if need be.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> It's way too soon for this part of the angle.


Might be needed to set up Battleground...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

They could've made Ziggler a made man by having him charge the Shield 3 weeks ago. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kofi can't get a break


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RVD :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Great ending to the show


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

EPIC.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Darren Young looks so happy


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Random Ryder & Gabriel appearance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> It's way too soon for this part of the angle.


Eh, next week Big Show will be set loose to get the roster back in line.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

LMFAO Kofi got buried even in that situation.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi with dat selling or he really broke his knees and/or ass.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I never make those jokes...but I have a* Darren Young* joke just *waiting to come out.* Damn it. :lmao


See what you did there.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Same old screwy finish outcome to the match, but that ending was good. Pretty mediocre RAW overall though.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Triple H regime.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao Daniel Bryan using Darren Young's head as a throne.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

DB is so fucking over. :yes :bryan


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What happened to Kofi? He's corpsing like a motherfucker...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> justin gabriel sighting


what a hypocrite he is


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Darren Young with that smile though!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at Kofi getting speared


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE going ALL IN with Bryan

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:yes


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

fucking finally...yes yes yes...i could and will watch that ending a lot more


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Great show. Cena who?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can this man become Rollins' handler?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*In a 15-on-3 brawl, Kofi still manages to get speared. DA MIDCARD GAWD.*


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Perfect Raw. 10/10


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

wow that has to be the shittiest ending I've ever seen


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good way to send the fans home happy for a change.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins with the death bump.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

was hoping Orton was gonna break teh overrated runts neck


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> The new Cena :/


Yeah sure..
Because all the roster saves Cena everytime... unk2


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is perfect for this storyline. Most certainly WWE could've found somebody while Cena was gone, they found him. Hopefully he doesn't go too far down the card once Cena comes back.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i was surprised to see Justin Gabriel out there


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Finally the babyfaces show some balls!

Big Show can get emasculated on his own now for all I care.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Wasn't the greatest Raw of all time, but a lot better than the PPV.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't wait for the burials next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


> Random Ryder & Gabriel appearance.


I know Gabriel was attacked by the Shield. So Ryder too, probably.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

maybe its cause i'm drunk but I really enjoyed that last segment, Rollins sold the fuck out of the flying knee too, thats going to end up being one of the most over finishers cause he's already beaten Cena and Orton cleanly with it.

although LOL at Ryder getting no love from Daniel Bryan so he just patted him on the arm.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Shield are so going to turn on Orton at the end of this storyline.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

finalnight said:


> Might be needed to set up Battleground...


I hope it sets up a War Games main event for Battleground.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> LMFAO Kofi got buried even in that situation.


HAHA yes best part of Raw


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Team Bryan V Team Orton at SS it is


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What an end to the show. What a Raw. Near perfect stuff. I don't watch every week but that was one of the better 3 hour Raws I've seen. Well done WWE.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally!!!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

JamesK said:


> Yeah sure..
> Because all the roster saves Cena everytime... unk2


Oh please. Cena IS a whole roster.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Great raw


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield is so turning on the Coproration now! :mark: :mark:


:batista3


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cena's made the save and cleared out the SHIELD on his dammy, but good job entire face roster. :cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> See what you did there.


I didn't even mean that :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Domenico said:


> :lmao Daniel Bryan using Darren Young's head as a throne.


that was hilarious


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-monday-night-raw-9162013-results.html

Overall thoughts: This was a classic and must see Raw with some good matches and lots of good segments. I really enjoyed Dusty's segment and Miz's wasn't bad either.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Omega_VIK said:


> Good way to send the fans home happy for a change.


That is the fourth straight show Bryan ended the show going over. So what do you mean for a change?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good episode of Monday Night Raw. No Punk and Cena, and the show still managed to do well.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, how lacking is the face roster - Uso's, PTP, RVD, Ryder, Kofi, Gabriel...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

leon79 said:


> Team Bryan V Team Orton at SS it is


we still need to get through 2 ppvs of Bryan vs Orton matches first


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

FINALLY!

Great, fresh ending. Finally this storyline is going to move forward. Looking forward to next week now and how HHH will respond to this.

As a whole, show was probably the weakest it's been in awhile. No Punk didn't help, but as a whole the show was just kinda weak. Dusty/Steph segment was alright and the opening segment served it's purpose, but wasn't that great as an actual segment. The crowd popping like they did for all those guys coming out to Bryan's aid... that was awesome. As I said, it's great to see they're moving forward. Of course the ultimate pay-off is Bryan besting HHH himself, but these smaller pay-offs are a great way to keep the feud fresh. Looking forward to next week now almost entirely because of it.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm very happy with the progression of this storyline. The payoff is gonna be awesome as hell.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SP103 said:


> What happened to Kofi? He's corpsing like a motherfucker...


Reigns speared him on his way out. 

Even with Ryder and Justin 'I haven't really been on tv in two years' Gabrielle out there, it had to be Kofi lol. Poor guy.

Very enjoyable RAW, once again I'm looking forward to next week to see how they play out the rebellion angle. Probably mash it for now only to spring back up later. Nothing too much bad to say about RAW, I enjoyed most of it. And the parts that weren't necessarily so good were at least pretty amusing.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins sold that "knee that knocked out John Cena" like a boss


----------



## nitecrawla (Sep 7, 2013)

Domenico said:


> Oh please. Cena IS a whole roster.


I agree.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Great raw just wish wyatts and punk came out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome ending. Hopefully that stops the bitching about DB getting his shit kicked in to end the show (at least for a week anyway)


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, RAW was fun with you guys as usual. So much more enjoyable a show with some fellow marks. Off to get my copy of GTAV, see you all later.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

hope Randy punts Bryan before all is said and done


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

That was an awesome ending but it feels way too early for this. Oh well, whatever it was still great to see.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

the end segment reminded me of Orton back in 2004-5 when everybody in the locker room helped him against triple H and the rest of evolution :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Gosh Raw is too long. Dusty,Ziggler/Ambrose, and the ME was the only worth wild thing on an entire 3 hour broadcast.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

That honestly was the best Raw ending I've ever seen. 

The show itself was terrrible for Raw's standards as of late but the ending saved it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Rollins doing his best Evan Bourne impression in selling that knee.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Reigns speared him on his way out.
> 
> Even with Ryder and Justin 'I haven't really been on tv in two years' Gabrielle out there, it had to be Kofi lol. Poor guy.
> 
> Very enjoyable RAW, once again I'm looking forward to next week to see how they play out the rebellion angle. Probably mash it for now only to spring back up later. Nothing too much bad to say about RAW, I enjoyed most of it. And the parts that weren't necessarily so good were at least pretty amusing.


Do you even know what corpsing means, idiot?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

God Kofi getting speared is one of the most intentionally hilarious things I've ever seen

I hope HHH wrote that part in the script


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Seth alone in the ring, last heel remaining, looking around all frantic like was a great laugh out loud moment, he's such a great heel


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Very good episode of Monday Night Raw. No Punk and Cena, and the show still managed to do well.


you make it sound like Cena needs to be on the show in order for it to be good


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that was some hellified selling by rollins, i thought he died about 3 times. great ending, lol @ ryder


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Shield left alone to fend for themselves in the ring after Randy abandons them and Trips is nowhere to be seen, dat upcoming betrayl :mark: :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Man, how lacking is the face roster - Uso's, PTP, RVD, Ryder, Kofi, Gabriel...


Yeah that's pretty bad. RVD and maybe the tag teams are the only semi-credible guys out there. Oh yeah and Dolph I guess. They really need to give some of these midcarders some storylines. 

Where's Mark Henry been at anyway? Injured again? And it feels like Rey's been out forever.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> That is the fourth straight show Bryan ended the show going over. So what do you mean for a change?


 This is bryan fans for you lol. unless he dominates every raw they will always bitch


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Best ending to RAW in weeks. Great to see the locker room finally helping Bryan out. Should be interesting to see how Triple H deals with this.


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman kissing ryback was the best part


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*This is setting up the Survivor Series Matchups*


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

best thing is we don't have to wait until next week - the fallout of this will be on Smackdown..yay for the top guys working both shows


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Man, how lacking is the face roster - Uso's, PTP, RVD, Ryder, Kofi, Gabriel...


I think the roster is lacking period. Needs more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins had 2 GOAT bumps in about a 5 minute span. A future in-ring GOAT. :clap:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shield vs Wyatts? :mark: :mark: :mark:

Shield left alone by Orton :lol


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, kinda funny that the faces was pretty much the job squad. But thats what you gets with Cena and Punk being out.

Still a very good show I must say. The only time I really was bored was Divas followed by RVD Vs. Sandow. The rest was either entertaining and downright hilarious. 

Oh, and Stephanie´s heel work make Triple H look like a puppy. What a stone cold bitch!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Can we re-name this thread title to "LOL KOFI" or "JOB SQUAD 2013" ?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rollins had 2 GOAT bumps in about a 5 minute span. A future in-ring GOAT. :clap:


Oh definitely. Rollins deserves a fucking metal.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

JCrusher said:


> This is bryan fans for you lol. unless he dominates every raw they will always bitch


Dat generalization.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> That is the fourth straight show Bryan ended the show going over. So what do you mean for a change?


After getting laid out to end the show 8 times in a row.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> *This is setting up the Survivor Series Matchups*


More like Battleground matchups. You think they can setup SS matches 2 months in advance? They were putting together the WM card 2 weeks ahead of time, lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

cody wasnt there either.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Daniel Bryan = Over.

What an ending. GOATs gonna GOAT.  hahahahahaha WWE post mania 2013 has truly been turnt up. Cena not being there has seriously added some much needed freshness, I'm loving every moment of it. I hope DB will be so over heading into the fall/winter/RTWM that it won't even matter when Cena comes back, DB will still be the most over on the roster.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WrestlinFan said:


> After getting laid out to end the show 8 times in a row.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



It was six and he is pretty much even now. Not to mention he needed to get beaten up a lot to get the point across.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

oh and and SMH at Kofi getting buried, lmao. hahahahahah really tho? lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Best part about Raw tonight was the crowd imo. Especially after the crappy crowd last night.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice episode of Raw. Looking forward to the punishment of the faces for their involvement either on Smackdown tomorrow or Raw next week. Should be fun.


----------



## Tommy P (Nov 7, 2010)

They just need to make smackdown into a second raw


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> That is the fourth straight show Bryan ended the show going over. So what do you mean for a change?


I mean, someone coming to his aid.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Yeah that's pretty bad. RVD and maybe the tag teams are the only semi-credible guys out there. Oh yeah and Dolph I guess. They really need to give some of these midcarders some storylines.
> 
> Where's Mark Henry been at anyway? Injured again? And it feels like Rey's been out forever.


Yeah you still have Dolph, Show, Henry, Christian, Cody when he comes back, and Punk who once he's done with Heyman will probably insert himself into the storyline. The fans were chanting for him to come out before the roster did, that probably won't be the last time they do that either.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JCrusher said:


> This is *Punk's* fans for you lol. unless he dominates every *story line* they will always bitch


Fixed


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> It was six and he is pretty much even now. Not to mention he needed to get beaten up a lot to get the point across.


Well now that I think about it, he did get laid out to end last week's SD, so that 4 shows in a row statement is wrong. And no, three shows in a row would be getting the point across, six is hopeless overkill.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Everyone but Darren Young to be fired.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*In the end, everyone's happy:

DB is happy.
The locker room faces are happy.
Zack Ryder's happy he got TV time.
Kofi's....not that happy 

and well Miz got fucked up and nobody cared or saved him but it be like somedays.*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would rather have Cena as an authority figure against the regime.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rollins had 2 GOAT bumps in about a 5 minute span. A future in-ring GOAT. :clap:


Let's hope it's that and not a case of spending too much time with Ziggler.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

doctor doom said:


> wow that has to be the shittiest ending I've ever seen


I feel the same about Wrestle Mania 20.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

RKO85 said:


> I feel the same about Wrestle Mania 20.


What are you talking about? I loved HHH/Shawn for the WHC!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fucking RAW pissed me off tonight.

First, they take the title from Daniel Bryan because of Scott Armstrong's fast count. Then he gets fired. What that mean, is either Road Dogg or "Bullet" Bob going to come in and fight for his job?

Then, they knock out Dusty Rhodes. Why ain't nobody come help him?

I haven't been this enraged by RAW since I was a kid. All the yelling at the TV, telling Big Show "you better not do it". 

I'm pleased. Tonight was GREAT. I haven't been legit rooting against a heel since, well, I can't remember when but tonight, I found myself pissed at HHH's stable, pissed at the shit they putting Big Show through and pissed that they treated Dusty that way. Maybe it's just me but HHH & company are doing an amazing job. I love this shit right now and I'm still a Cena fan and miss him but seriously, he need to take his time, heal up, make some babies, do whatever because this shit is gold right now without him.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> I'm very happy with the progression of this storyline. The payoff is gonna be awesome as hell.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

See that, fuckers? If you had had the faces rush in for Bryan a month ago, this storyline would have been DOA. That's why long term storylines work well if done right and so far it has.

GOAT Raw once again tonight, which is becoming the norm now. Glad the title being vacated was the decision and makes the ending less shitty than last night. Dusty was the MVP of the show tonight cutting a great promo as always but Stephanie as the evil bitch she is also put on a great show and led traffic. Glad to see the storyline shaping up well STILL and Battleground looks to be pretty good for now, albeit a short time.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

So since the belt was stripped from Bryan as opposed to a match reversal he's still a 2 time WWE champ, right?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm hoping Triple H makes an example out of Ryder next week... "You have to face... KANE!" and then brainwashed Kane returns.


----------



## Tommy P (Nov 7, 2010)

checkcola said:


> I'm hoping Triple H makes an example out of Ryder next week... "You have to face... KANE!" and then brainwashed Kane returns.


Kane is making a movie, thats why hes not around right now...
I feel like theyre gonna be running out of gas real soon with this whole "do whats best for business as long as its not daniel bryan" story line real soon


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Great Raw to follow up a mediocre PPV.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Happenstan said:


> So since the belt was stripped from Bryan as opposed to a match reversal he's still a 2 time WWE champ, right?


Yep.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Tommy P said:


> Kane is making a movie, thats why hes not around right now...
> I feel like theyre gonna be running out of gas real soon with this whole "do whats best for business as long as its not daniel bryan" story line real soon


Ah, that sucks, but good for Kane I guess. I thought it'd be a nice callback to "Embrace the Hate" Kane destroying Ryder back in the day. 

Anywho, someone is going to pay for that uprising.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


>


Paul and those dreamy eyes :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Tommy P (Nov 7, 2010)

Anybody else notice right now every title is held by a heel? I think that might be part of the reason NOC sucked so bad.
That and Paul Heyman had waaay to many of these softcore man porn segments than I think most people wanna see.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I would have liked to have seen Punk tonight too. I wonder why he didn't appear, and where was ADR?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> So since the belt was stripped from Bryan as opposed to a match reversal he's still a 2 time WWE champ, right?



:yes

Two time...Two time WWE World Champion.

:bryan


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Shawn Michaels was mentioned at the beginning of the show, he's getting involved now....awesome ending....i wonder if they are fired now, and why was Gabriel there? lol


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome RAW. The Dusty segment I thought was great, Say what you want but Show can really act sometimes haha. Always great to see Dusty back to. Really enjoyed the #1 contenders match for the tag titles. Ryback and Heyman was so fucking random I actually enjoyed that segment. I used to hate Ryback when first came in but I kind of wanna see him succeed.




Also every time Reigns would get a near fall the front row would follow it up with a "Twoooooooooooooooooo":lol:lol


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Amber B said:


> He's 27.
> *It's isn't fucking 3 Count*.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i have a feeling Ryder and Gabriel won't be seen on Raw again for this storyline..that was a one time thing....and this ending makes it clear that Bryan is supposed to be the new hero in this thing and run with the ball for the foreseeable future...i wonder who is Bryan's allies now, the Usos, PTP, Ziggler and Cody....but now Edge made it clear on Smackdown that Christian is going to help down the line and Shawn was mentioned so he might be included....so what the heck, all these babyfaces now....which ones will be full time in the story besides Bryan?


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Raw is in Chi town next week...it's going to be an awesome show. And Bryan is just so lovable man, the dudes got charm but is a legit ass kicker, he and Punk are going to blow the roof off next week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta give both Dusty and Stephanie credit for their segment. I legit didn't know what to expect from a quality standpoint. Both held up their end of the bargain. Stephanie plays a great bitch, which we already knew. And while we all know Dusty was great on the mic in the past, I wasn't sure what to expect of him tonight. But he's still got it on the mic. He was fantastic and really kept the crowd interested and engaged and absolutely had their backing in that segment. Stephanie legit bitching it up by trying to make Dusty pick which of his children would keep their job. Total bitch move, but brilliant, as well. Very good segment.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Boy, I hope everybody in the back was watching that Dusty segment. Fucker can still captivate and manipulate an audience like no other.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I questioned the ending to Night of Champions, but with the clear possibility of Bryan being stripped of the title, I decided to give Raw a chance and by God, they came through. Main Storylines continue to be very strong on Raw. 

The Dusty/Stephanie segment stole the show and was another one of those soul crushing emotional moments we've gotten accustomed to lately. Orton's beatdown on The Miz was nice & brutal, and the ending to the show was fantastic as the locker room finally said "Fuck this" and decided to fight back, opening up all kinds of possibilities for next week's show.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

that was a really good raw tonight, had my attention for almost the entire 3 hours, i wonder if dusty talking about steph's kids was in the script?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *This is setting up the Survivor Series Matchups*


But if that's the case, then it seems too early since it's still September and SS is in November and we still have Battleground and HIAC to get through.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

why did Brie hug Bryan and break kayfabe like that?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> Shawn Michaels was mentioned at the beginning of the show, he's getting involved now....awesome ending....i wonder if they are fired now, and why was Gabriel there? lol


I believe there was a time the Shawn was considered too small to be a star. We know that is not true now. I could see him making that claim to Triple H in a passionate speech to him to stop forcing things.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :yes
> 
> Two time...Two time WWE World Champion.
> 
> :bryan


He should be given a Slammy for the fastest heavyweight championship loses, haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> why did Brie hug Bryan and break kayfabe like that?


They are already all over Total Divas as a couple. The cat is out of the bag on that. I think they had them hug before the match tonight just to make this angle seem real. It was a nice touch. Nothing bad that could come of it.


----------



## Voice of Reason (Sep 3, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> But if that's the case, then it seems too early since it's still September and SS is in November and we still have Battleground and HIAC to get through.


War games maybe? :mark:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

well now that the Real Randy Orton Heel is back, the crazy one that attacks people..wondering if he'll DDT Brie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> He should be given a Slammy for the fastest heavyweight championship loses, haha


Don't worry, 3rd times the charm. He's getting that standard title run sometime soon.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Let that sink in for a moment...


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Let that sink in for a moment...


Would have been more awesome if Bryan had the WWE Championship with him


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

how many times do you guys think he'll be champion in the WWE?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> how many times do you guys think he'll be champion in the WWE?


More than Punk and less than Edge probably.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm going out on a limb, i'm calling it 8 times..I think he wins it 6 more times, but they're 6 actual meaningful reigns. he's still young, he's going to be there for awhile.....probably another 5 years if he takes care of himself.....and he's almost to private jet status if he keeps it up.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Just uploaded the full show, enjoy!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

did Kofi have to be the one to get speared?

by the way i hate the new way youtube videos are shown.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> did Kofi have to be the one to get speared?
> 
> by the way i hate the new way youtube videos are shown.


I laughed so hard at him being the only face to get really dropped by a shield member :lmao :lmao


Great show I wonder what's in story next week for everyone that helped Dbry. Moment of the night, dusty getting knocked the fuck out and Miz getting destroyed and I don't even really dislike them it was just sick to see that shit go down.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I bet the Usos and Prime Time Players get their shots for the tag titles taken away from them for life unless something changes down the road, and Gabriel and Ryder will be involved in a segment and get destroyed by the Shield and leave TV.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> did Kofi have to be the one to get speared?
> 
> by the way i hate the new way youtube videos are shown.


Yeah, what was that about? Is Kofi in the doghouse again?

3 to 1 faces over Shield members and Kofi still gets bitched out. Is this dude just a monster prick backstage or something?


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Awesome ending. Hopefully that stops the bitching about DB getting his shit kicked in to end the show (at least for a week anyway)


 imagine that the bitching about that has decreased since they.....oh boy, wait for it .....wait for it.... STOPPED DOING IT EVERY MOTHER...FUCKING ...SHOW.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

its hard to believe that Bryan wont' get more than 3 title reigns at this point..he's only 32....and he's already made..you cant' drop down the card after a mega push like this.....not for too long anyway..he's already made..i bet he gets at least 8 reigns and 6 more actual legit reigns, the first two are almost laughable.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> its hard to believe that Bryan wont' get more than 3 title reigns at this point..he's only 32....and he's already made..*you cant' drop down the card after a mega push like this*.....not for too long anyway..he's already made..i bet he gets at least 8 reigns and 6 more actual legit reigns, the first two are almost laughable.


unk3 *Tear*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

not really though....not at all..Punk is still going to be main eventing real soon..this is just another thing, his angle is the number two angle carrying the show...so he's in a good spot still..


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> Yeah, what was that about? Is Kofi in the doghouse again?
> 
> 3 to 1 faces over Shield members and Kofi still gets bitched out. Is this dude just a monster prick backstage or something?


I highly doubt kofi is a prick. i'm probably sounding biased here but he seems like he would be the nicest guy in the locker room. I dont know why they always do shit like this to him. and it may seem minimal but trust me its a pretty big deal. you have guys like truth zack ryder and JUSTIN GABRIEL yet they don't get touched. instead it's kofi being picked as the only guy to get hurt.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Nice opening promo from Triple H and Daniel Bryan. The WWE Title looks good on Bryan too. Bryan getting stripped of the Title reminds me of Chris Jericho's "first Title win" over Triple H where it got stripped and put back onto Triple H.

-Summer Rae's skirt is so short. She's hot. Fandango gets a much needed win over R-Truth.

-Naomi's outfit is hot. Decent Divas tag match although it's weird seeing Brie Bella compete against the other heels since she's still a heel herself. Natalya not getting a working headphone helped added tension to her feud with AJ Lee.

-The whole point of the beatdown Randy Orton gave The Miz was for him to find his 2009 self. The beatdown was brutal and it was much needed for Orton's current character. Good segment.

-The Ryback pairing with Paul Heyman is kinda random but Heyman's mic skills will help get this over. I just thought it was weird for Heyman to kiss Ryback on the cheek. Lol...And I thought Bray Wyatt kissing his opponent's head before he does his finisher was enough already.

-Good tag team elimination match. The Usos deserve to win and be the top contender. They are fun to watch. 

-Great match between Bryan and Roman Reigns. The finish made sense to protect Reigns so I liked it. Awesome to see guys from the locker room come out to help Bryan too. This was fresh to see. TV time for Zack Ryder and Justin Gabriel!
*
"DISLIKES"*
-Still don't like Dolph Ziggler's "demotion." It's obvious he isn't going near the World Title scene for a while.

-Stephanie McMahon/Dusty Rhodes promo was effective. I just didn't like how Dusty had to be sacrificed and getting annoyed of Big Show being a crybaby. When he's a heel, he's a badass. When he's a face, he's a crybaby. 

-Damien Sandow continues to job and this time to RVD. Every MitB winner must go through this booking it seems.

Good show overall.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Once again Daniel Bryan/Corporation storyline was the best part.

Its a shame they have been wasting CM Punk on this stupid Heyman angle. It is fuckin boring.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really liked the show, actually liked it more than the PPV from Sunday. The title thing was predictable, but I think they made it good. Angry Randy is awesome and I think this was much needed. No Punk no good, but anyways good Heyman promo, sad for Ryback to get beat by Punk again, anyways...Good match Bryan/Reigns, awesome ending with the locker room stand up for Bryan, overall good show. Took more time to watch this RAW than watching the PPV.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Vacant better champion than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Ending was awesome.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

this show was brill from start to finish


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

I just love these "Yawn, Shield and Orton beating up Bryan again" comments here.
How about you wait until the ending and than bitch about it.

Great show, even enjoyed most of the matches.
Ending was great, Rollins selling "The Knee" was epic.

Would have shit my pants if Brie also ran in.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Great RAW, pretty excited for Battleground, tbh


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Very good Raw. (Y)

I really enjoyed Ambrose/Ziggler and Bryan/Reigns.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The only thing that was missing from Raw was CM Punk. Ryback looks like an idiot in that leather vest thing. Lose it.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

f'in class raw


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Im still dont understand why the crowd started the random chants like randy savage in the tag match,i mean they chanted USO! and WE THE PEOPLE! super loud too lol.

A explanation plz?


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

same, i was wondering where he was? people were even chanting cm punk and he just did not appear at all on the show, which was weird.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Everything about the Corporation was fantastic. I like how it seems pretty clear that Triple H paid off the ref but they aren't coming out and saying it. Stephanie was great as a heel, she was a total bitch last night and t worked really well. I love how she fakes being nice all the time (the Bed Bath and Beyond Gift Card really made me laugh) when she's probably the worse than Vince or Triple H. 

I loved the ending as well, that had to happen and I was thrilled when the locker room finally stood up for themselves. My big concern is that there seemed to be too many guys that helped. I mean in theory you don' want the heels to be outnumbered by the people they are feuding with and that seems to be the case right now. I'm a little worried about it but I don't think some of the guys there (Ryder, Gabriel....) will be involved in the feud any more than what we saw them do last night.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Enjoyed everything on RAW last night. And by God that ending. What an ending! It's amazing how far the WWE has come lately. The first half of 2013 was absolute balls.

As for the crowd, fuck! What is up with the game o copy cat with these damn crowds? It's like every crowd wants to be a wanna-be version of the post-Mania crowd. Get some damn originality.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ewBEMD1sQ#t=246

BackStage Fallout: Ziggler, Natalya, & The Usos


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Xapury said:


> Im still dont understand why the crowd started the random chants like randy savage in the tag match,i mean they chanted USO! and WE THE PEOPLE! super loud too lol.
> 
> A explanation plz?


They do this every week. Chant 'Randy Savage', 'we want tables' and the comentators' names. I guess that's their way of showing that they're bored and/or don't care what is going on in the ring.


----------



## WeAreProWrestling (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant Raw! Watched the whole way through without skipping and was entertained throughout.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

One thing I hated was how Dusty couldn't choose which son was to be employed by WWE fpalm realistically it was the easiest decision he had. Cody was the one that was employed and fired unjustly, Dustin was only there to get Cody back his job not try to get rehired. Wouldn't it have been smart to just choose Cody?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I really wanna read this thread like I do on my usual Tuesday morning off, but fuck that, maybe even fuck that for the next few weeks, I've got some







to do


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TomasThunder619 said:


> They do this every week. Chant 'Randy Savage', 'we want tables' and the comentators' names. I guess that's their way of showing that they're bored and/or don't care what is going on in the ring.


Better than sitting in silence or chanting 'boring' at least.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> They do this every week. Chant 'Randy Savage', 'we want tables' and the comentators' names. I guess that's their way of showing that they're bored and/or don't care what is going on in the ring.


Of course they're bored. Raw sucked last night. And Savage was a god.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Better than sitting in silence or chanting 'boring' at least.


Agree. Sometimes it's even funny.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Slowhand said:


> Of course they're bored. Raw sucked last night. And Savage was a god.


I'm glad someone else noticed how bad Raw was last night. I was surprised to see everybody praise it here. I didn't like it, except for the ending.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

RAW was awesome!

THE END WAS EPIC!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Yestarday I was a bit dissapointed in Ryback beeing the one on Heymans side, but now I *LOVE* them together! :lmao 
Crowd was amazing too!
AND STEPH! :agree::agree::agree: 

I _soooo_ hope that Ambrose losing the rematch leads to a continuing feud. PLEASE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought it was a good Raw. I've seen much, much worse, to be honest. Ambrose/Ziggler, Bryan/Reigns, Stephanie/Dusty, and than DAT ENDING of Raw wit all of the babyfaces saving Danny Bryan, and Rollins taking 2 GOAT bumps in a matter of 5 minutes.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

so they just decided to nix the angle where someone stands up to Ryback for bullying people? so now he's just a Heyman guy that is going to feud with CM Punk? that was a delicious angle, and they ruined it....They could have used Big E. Langston or a Sami Zayn and that would have really gotten them over...but of course not.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

I was there live last night and honestly it was one of the more boring RAW's we had ever seen live. Even my brother admitted Smackdown was better (the last live event in Cleveland), which surprised me. He said he had high hopes for RAW (his first since 1998 or so), but was underwhelmed. 

It was not BAD, but was not good either. My favorite part of the night was the Miz/Orton thing, only because the arena exploded. It was louder for Miz then it was for anybody else, DB included... But on TV, it did not come across that way... But yeah, MIZ got a bigger pop than Bryan, easily. 

I was bummed that Prime Time Players did not have a match, or the Wyatt's... I got sick of seeing Orton again and again, and really sick of that whole storyline and whats best for business. 

We have tickets for RAW in PIT next month, and we are seriously thinking about selling them because how lackluster this RAW was. Maybe on TV it came across as better, but other than the ending, I don't see how. The crowd was good overall, but the morons behind us that spilled beer on us (twice) along with being completely obnoxious also hindered our experience as well. Sucks, because we were right on the ramp and had excellent seats.

*shrug*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

you would sell your tickets and not go to Raw? wow! this is an awesome storyline...fans are fickle.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, Pittsburgh is 2hrs away and would have to miss one of my classes that night on top of it... With how lackluster this RAW was, would it be worth it for us? Who knows... Time will tell.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

its just one show, I loved it....all the Raws have been great...i dont know how someone can say it was a bad show. you need to expect the Filler when going..there's only two top storylines, I mean you are expected to be bored at least once going in...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome show. Loved all of it.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> its just one show, I loved it....all the Raws have been great...i dont know how someone can say it was a bad show. you need to expect the Filler when going..there's only two top storylines, I mean you are expected to be bored at least once going in...


I guess the current storylines have just gone stale for me, which is probably the problem. Like I said, the RAW was not BAD, but I just had more fun at many of the other RAW and Smackdown events we have gone to. I am ready for a change of pace though, mainly without HHH/Steph being involved anymore. Let DB win the title legit, and start something new.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

"Did Heyman just kiss Ryback?"..."Yup." hahahaha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

and dat Swagger Hitler youth haircut.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

well the babyfaces just got involved, so now is the build for Battleground....it'll be interesting for sure.


----------



## JokeBat (Aug 2, 2013)

From what I've seen from Raw last night (I missed most of the Bryan match as I was getting tired), I thought the show was decent. I like the family connection for the Rhodes. Seeing them (individually) battle the (new) Corporation is interesting. I'm curious to see who the next WWE Champion. The matches were decent.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dusty was the best part of Raw. The old guy has still got it.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

he should have at least bionic elbowed the best seller Rollins....that would have been sweet.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

_Really _good show this week. The opening and closing segments were awesome and Steph/Dusty is a top 5 segment of the year imo. Orton going crazy on Miz and getting his mojo back was also nice to see. It needs to be said as well, I think Bryan could have stood out there at the beginning for the entire 3 hours and got cheered. He's scary over right now. The last person I can remember being this over was Jeff Hardy back in 08. People legitimately just love the guy and it's great to see. The Corporation storyline is ticking along perfectly. I actually can't wait for next week and that's the 5th week in a row I've said that now. What a great time to be a fan.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

can you imagine the crowd reaction once this feud with Orton is done and he gets it back legitimately? watch out! stone cold himself will be jealous.


----------



## AcidicA (Jul 8, 2013)

Great ending.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if you're Management, like Triple H, Stephanie, Vince in the back watching, what do you think their thoughts were when the crowd went wild like that at the end?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> if you're Management, like Triple H, Stephanie, Vince in the back watching, what do you think their thoughts were when the crowd went wild like that at the end?



Of course they are pleased. That is the exact reaction you want when the suppressed locker room stands up for the beleaguered top face. Can you imagine if the crowd had zero reaction? The angle would be torpedoed.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i bet they're pleased all around so far...I think Bryan has exceeded expectations and has done everything he's been told..he's a god send for the company so far..he's the only one that people come to see most of the time and he's the only one that gets consistent reactions.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> can you imagine the crowd reaction once this feud with Orton is done and he gets it back legitimately? watch out! stone cold himself will be jealous.


What on earth would the King of Pops have to be jealous of? No Bryan reaction will ever be a blip on the radar compared to the GOAT.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Eh, beat me to it. Austin is the god of insane reactions, no one comes close to the GOAT.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

we'll see about that....yeah you're right Bryan's reactions aren't loud at all, by god what the fuck was I thinking? I just saw a match the other day on Youtube, Austin was in a match with a dead crowd and no reaction.....so there you go..he is over, but would he still be way over now? you guys can't determine that without him actually being on tv and getting a huger pop!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Would he still be over now? Is that a serious question? Honestly, did you start watching in April or something?

Why does he need to appear on TV now to outdo Bryan in terms of reactions when he already spent from 1998-2003 getting the greatest reactions in history, and with better competition? He automatically wins already.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

haha you make me laugh how much of an asshole you are on a forum website...dude you're just uptight and jaded all the time, every little thing sets you off and you always have to have the last word.....quit being such an asswipe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Stone Cold didnt have the WHAT? chants, he would have never been over.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

These days, a RAW without Punk is pretty much a waste of my time. So annoying when the only person you watch the show for, doesn't appear. Probably kept him off, so he wouldn't steal any of Bryan's thunder... what with their being no real differential between how over they both are atm.



markedfordeath said:


> can you imagine the crowd reaction once this feud with Orton is done and he gets it back legitimately? watch out! stone cold himself will be jealous.


I'm not going to lie... you're becoming increasingly irritating.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

so i guess you've only been watching the show for approximately 10 minutes the last three weeks eh? because that's all the time he's been worth to them the last month. 10 minutes of tv time altogether.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep, pretty sad - not to mention stupid, when you limit the best thing you have to 10 minutes of airtime, over the course of a whole month.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

best thing they have eh? WWE disagrees.....


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

He was likely selling the beating from Ryback. He'll be back. Raw next week is in Chicago right?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> Yep, pretty sad - not to mention stupid, when you limit the best thing you have to 10 minutes of airtime, over the course of a whole month.


*TO YOU*. Obviously WWE feels differently otherwise Punk would be main eventing EVERY RAW AND SMACKDOWN. Who is doing that BTW? Oh right. Daniel Bryan. Hell the WWE Universe feels differently because Bryan's bringing in da ratings on both shows.




markedfordeath said:


> we'll see about that....yeah you're right Bryan's reactions aren't loud at all, by god what the fuck was I thinking? I just saw a match the other day on Youtube, Austin was in a match with a dead crowd and no reaction.....so there you go..he is over, but would he still be way over now? you guys can't determine that without him actually being on tv and getting a huger pop!


Easy tiger. You're headed into Punktard territory real fast and that isn't a club you want to appear similar to.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

how can people complain about this weeks raw? it was better than usual and the crowd was really into it. i swear you guys just say the opposite of what most casual fans think.

heyman kissing ryback alone made it stellar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mblonde09 said:


> These days, a RAW without Punk is pretty much a waste of my time. So annoying when the only person you watch the show for, doesn't appear. Probably kept him off, so he wouldn't steal any of Bryan's thunder... what with their being no real differential between how over they both are atm.


There's no real differential in how over Punk and Bryan are right now? REALLY? Does your tv only get subtitles? You know, its okay to admit that the universe doesnt revolve around Punk. I love Punk but Bryan is clearly receiving more crowd support than him and it's Bryan main eventing every show since and including Summerslam not Punk. It will be Punk's time again, but this is Bryan's rodeo now.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

maybe Punk's being punished for going off script and yelling at that guy in the front row.....when he does shit like that, its no wonder they prefer someone else.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

and happenstan, I was being sarcastic, of course Bryan's reactions are the loudest..duh! lol he's carrying the show and the company on his back.....


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> how can people complain about this weeks raw? it was better than usual and the crowd was really into it. i swear you guys just say the opposite of what most casual fans think.
> 
> heyman kissing ryback alone made it stellar.


its the cool thing to do you know. Saying the opposite of what the casual say makes you look more cool and more like a bigger fan you know.

And I dont know if I saw the wrong Raw because the Raw episode I watched wasnt brilliant, great or fantastic. It was pretty bland. For me, it was the weakest Raw since the corporation storyline started. It was better than the average Raw don´t get me wrong, but now when you have been fed with some great Raw´s and a great storyline you kinda expect more than what you got this week.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> its the cool thing to do you know. Saying the opposite of what the casual say makes you look more cool and more like a bigger fan you know.
> 
> And I dont know if I saw the wrong Raw because the Raw episode I watched wasnt brilliant, great or fantastic. It was pretty bland. For me, it was the weakest Raw since the corporation storyline started. It was better than the average Raw don´t get me wrong, but now when you have been fed with some great Raw´s and a great storyline you kinda expect more than what you got this week.


it's all bland to me 99% of the time. when i want great storyline, i watch breaking bad not pro wrestling.

i liked it cuz the crowd made it fun, heyman going gay was unexpected, and there were good bumps taken. mind you, i just stop paying attention if a match is boring and do something else while it plays in the background.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> it's all bland to me 99% of the time. when i want great storyline, i watch breaking bad not pro wrestling.
> 
> i liked it cuz the crowd made it fun, heyman going gay was unexpected, and there were good bumps taken. mind you, i just stop paying attention if a match is boring and do something else while it plays in the background.


I do that too, and this Raw I did that alot.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Some people are complaining for the sake of attention & complaining.

Just how I think.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Best4Bidness said:


> If Stone Cold didnt have the WHAT? chants, he would have never been over.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Best4Bidness said:


> If Stone Cold didnt have the WHAT? chants, he would have never been over.


Seems like you're just baiting people with this post, but you might actually be that ignorant. Hard to tell.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

It's probably been mentioned but that bump Rollins took when Bryan kicked him into the table looked horrible!


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought Raw was good with great opening and closing segments. ZIGGLER beating Ambrose in a singles match was damn near the highlight of my night. Those three things alone accounted for an hour plus of great wrestling. It seems lately Raw is best during the first hour, and the last hour. I'm sure there are exceptions but for the most part, that is when the good stuff goes down. The Dusty segment was damn near gold in my opinion as well. Fandango vs Rtruth was worth it just for a Fandango win plus his entrance gets better every week. Orton Miz was decent just cause we got to see Miz get his skull crushed. 

I can't believe the poster that is talking about how he watches the show ten minutes for Punk. Get out of here. PUNK is my favorite Wrestler on the roster but not by a landslide. WWe is producing some seriously great stuff compared to recent past and if ya can't tell than that is your problem. 


On a lighter note. Has anyone noticed how great/old school Bryan's move set is becoming? Crowd momentum, Dope clothesline, headbutt off top top Benoit style, kick to the head, yes chants in the corner into awesome finisher. I've never been huge on Bryan but that has been changing.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I thought it was a good Raw. I've seen much, much worse, to be honest. Ambrose/Ziggler, Bryan/Reigns, Stephanie/Dusty, and than DAT ENDING of Raw wit all of the babyfaces saving Danny Bryan, and Rollins taking 2 GOAT bumps in a matter of 5 minutes.



Truth. Right when people thought ziggler was getting buried, he beats Ambrose. Big time win for Ziggler. And he also got Ambrose at the end of the night with a move dead center of the ring. Ambrose is great as are the writers right now for letting Ziggler shit on Ambrose all night. Two of my favorite dudes but it was great seeing Shield get beat up on for once. 


Also how many of those guys in the ring has never experienced that type of crows reaction? the yes chants were loud as hell and it is cool that all those guys like PTP got to see what it feels like to have 20 000 going ape shit for ya.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW *"LIKES"*
> -Nice opening promo from Triple H and Daniel Bryan. The WWE Title looks good on Bryan too. Bryan getting stripped of the Title reminds me of Chris Jericho's "first Title win" over Triple H where it got stripped and put back onto Triple H.
> 
> -Summer Rae's skirt is so short. She's hot. Fandango gets a much needed win over R-Truth.
> ...


You must have missed Ziggler beating Ambrose in a pretty damn good match. Zigg had a drip kick that hit dean right in the face which is unreal


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Did someone actually say DB is getting Austin-level pops? 

I like Bryan but...do I have to go on YouTube?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

he is getting austin level pops? what makes you say he isnt? he's the only one on the roster that can have his name chanted for the whole three hours.....


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

RAW since summerslam has been excellent but lack of starpower in the mid card is hurting the overall momentum. Either WWE needs to go back to 2 hrs or try to build up mid card stars. Booking Kofi vs Axel and Miz vs fundago match 10,000 times isn't helping anyone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Buryer said:


> RAW since summerslam has been excellent but lack of starpower in the mid card is hurting the overall momentum. Either WWE needs to go back to 2 hrs or try to build up mid card stars. Booking Kofi vs Axel and Miz vs fundago match 10,000 times isn't helping anyone.


You are right. They do need to build up the mid-card. Most of Bryan's rescuers appeared like the New JOB Squad, excluding RVD. They will keep the 3 hours though for all the extra money it brings them. If they cut out some of the endless recaps during Raw, in theory, they could devote more time to strengthening their mid card players.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i heard that the WWE has a deal with USA Network on a specific type of money deal....so ratings do not matter to them as much as people think....when i heard that I was stunned....apparently they make all of this money off the network regardless of how good or bad the ratings are...and if that's the case, then I guess they just push guys based upon crowd reaction and t shirt sales.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> he is getting austin level pops? what makes you say he isnt? he's the only one on the roster that can have his name chanted for the whole three hours.....


Actually, Punk could too. But still doesn't put their pops on Austins level, not even close.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

really? they seem kind of loud to me, albeit i'm not in the actual arena, just watching it on tv.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Any gifs of the whole crowd "yes-ing" with DB whilst he was on the shoulders of PTP???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's pops are mega loud. He is super over. Were his pops as loud as Austin's? Maybe not. Were Austin's as loud as Bruno's or his crowd as fervent as Bruno's? Again, arguably not. People tend to rate whatever is current as the best. Lebron is > Jordan is an example of this. Punk and Bryan are both hugely over. Each generation has its megastars, and both Punk and Bryan have a chance to join the pantheon of stars before them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dualtamac said:


> Any gifs of the whole crowd "yes-ing" with DB whilst he was on the shoulders of PTP???


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> haha you make me laugh how much of an asshole you are on a forum website...dude you're just uptight and jaded all the time, every little thing sets you off and you always have to have the last word.....quit being such an asswipe.


I'm past the point of politely correcting people when they say dumb things.

Plus, your comments, without fail, always sound like you've been watching for about 6 months. Its like you can't make up your mind whether you're a casual or an inside type of fan. First you whine that its not fair to Bryan to have him be beaten down weekly, and that he's getting buried as a result (which is why I laugh when you call me jaded), and then you throw out random, totally incorrect facts to sound intelligent. Its like you try to have a clue, but still don't. 

Your only proof behind this baffling claim that Austin is getting outpopped by Bryan is that, and I quote, "he's the only one on the roster that can have his name chanted for the whole three hours....." Somehow, this equates to him getting the best pops in history. Just because he's the most over in an era notorious for having crowds that are totally dead, that makes him the best ever. Try researching some of the actual greatest pops ever, and just use your ears. The crowd reactions, sustainability and general loudness are head and shoulders superior to Bryan now. Even other big fans of Bryan, like Big E Winning, are coming in and telling you that this claim is ridiculous, but you only fight with them, too.

So fine, believer whatever you want. Believe the moon is made of cheese, while you're at it. But by accepting such outlandish beliefs, be prepared for people to call you out on it. That's usually the big drawback to believing things that are false-you know, in addition to being wrong.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

dude stop speaking french man! what the fuck! you're just a Punk mark and your'e frustrated, believe me I get it.....but Midol can help you cope!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

There's like...6 people I mark for, and currently 1 is on the roster (Triple H), 3 are legends who rarely show up (Austin, Foley, Piper and Dusty), and 1 is dead (Savage). No Punk on that list. What he's involved in I often find interesting and I love his promos, but I don't mark for the guy...

But please, continue to elaborate on how my liking Punk makes you say stupid things...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I enjoyed Raw, the Bryan segments were good, the #1 Contender Tag match was good, Heyman/Ryback was epic.

I've also come to realize that Reigns and Ambrose are very mediocre singles workers. Rollins carries them in a big way.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Austin, Rocky, and Hogan have huge history making pops. They shook the buildings and stuff...the Rock was getting his named chanting in WCW in 1999 like some kind of god. So there is nothing we've seen on that level but Daniel Bryan is DEFINITELY WHITE HOT and is on fire. People enjoy him more than Cena and Orton's big face runs. Cena was hot for like 4 months on Raw before the crowd turn on him BIG TIME in October 2005 during his top face run...male fans won't be turning on Daniel Bryan at all. He's excellent in the ring..he has YET to have the same opportunity at Mania that Taker/Cena/Sheamus/Cripple H/Punk have had. He has not had a single's match and that's the ONLY reason that anyone here was able to say Taker/Cripple H or Taker/Punk were the best matches of the night. That wouldn't have happened had Bryan not been held back for a tag team match..he would of outworked him like he's been doing since 2006 at least.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> There's like...6 people I mark for, and currently 1 is on the roster (Triple H), 3 are legends who rarely show up (Austin, Foley, Piper and Dusty), and 1 is dead (Savage). No Punk on that list. What he's involved in I often find interesting and I love his promos, but I don't mark for the guy...
> 
> But please, continue to elaborate on how my liking Punk makes you say stupid things...


My only markouts are Austin, Savage, Taker, Foley, Piper and Bret. Punk at this point is a maybe, though I would never put him on these guys level.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

If Bryan was allowed to have an ironman match at one of the PPV's, I bet he comes up with 100 new moves and it would be epic.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So basically HHH orchestrated the whole thing and is going to give Armstrong an awesome severance package to keep him quiet.


I went through this whole thread and found only a couple of posts on tht segment. Any hoo. I really liked this, HHH knew that if Bryan hit the Knee Strike that Orton wasn't kicking out. That move put down Cena and Orton, so by HHH making the ref hit the fast count it puts the finisher and Bryan over even more.

Also the fact the Trips is willing to fire a 20 year employee and pay him out big time to stop Bryan from being the WWE Champion is huge. The only thing I don't get is that he is giving Bryan another shot at the title at the next ppv. It would have been better for Bryan to snap the Yes Lock on HHH and force him into the title shot. 

Anyway loved the segment and hopefully we see it come out soon that HHH orchestrated the whole fast count to screw Bryan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gezim said:


> Steph was really milfy tonight


I agree.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I was just wondering something about Paul Heyman. He got his life turned upside Down the night before. The NeXT night he is in a wheelchair and supposedly can't get out of it. But still he managed to shave his beard. How could he do that? Once, I got a really bad back and I couldn't move at all. I could not sit, lie Down, get up or move at all without the back hurting. I didn't manage to brush my teeth that often.

So how could Paul Heyman shave?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman is a rich mofo. He either got a hot babe to shave him or Barrett the Barber. Given the events of Monday, perhaps he sat in Ryback's lap while Ryback shaved him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monday's Raw should be good. The COUP vs The COO.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> If Bryan was allowed to have an ironman match at one of the PPV's, I bet he comes up with 100 new moves and it would be epic.


:moyes1 We can only dream....


----------

